# Girly thread vs. r*N*r's nang nails!!!



## n3ophy7e

The old thread is here.



rant*N*rave said:


> The infamous nang nails...



Oh my god I WANT THEM!!


----------



## rant*N*rave

For those interested in the nang nails , they are actually glue-ons (I am the master of the art of glue-on-bought-at-Walgreens, lol).  They're called Chromeffex by Kiss, and apparently they are distributed through Ivy Enterprises, not Kiss directly, so you can't get them on the Kiss website.  I bought these in a beauty shop in a mall in Glen Burnie, MD, and I haven't been able to find them anywhere since.   They come in silver, gold, and a similarly shiny red.  I found a similar pair in I think it was the Diva line that Broadway sells at a Wal-Mart near my place, but half of the nails had zebra stripe on them, and I'm always hesitant to buy sets where all the nails aren't the same color - what happens if only one of the nails that fits me is one of the patterns and all the rest aren't?  That would look weird as hell...  I've never found any nail polish that shines like these nails did - they looked straight up like chrome, it was great!


----------



## Roose

those look....dangerous :O


----------



## queenbee1127

Agreed, very femme fatale r*N*r.

What are some tips for shaving your bikini line? Currently I'm using the Schick Intuition razor, the one with the soap around the blade and I love it for other parts of my body but when I shave my bikini line I always end up with painful and unsightly red bumps 

I have tried at home waxing kits, but I must be doing something wrong because they never fully remove the hair, and I'm too cheap to go to a salon and get it professionally done.

Advice? Tips and tricks?


----------



## Fawkes

^ i use the Venus razor. i find that i get razor bumps when i'm shaving daily so i tend to wait a few days until i have a little more stubble. also, it helps if the razor is new, you're using shave gel (i use the boyfriend's) and you shave in a warm shower which helps to soften hair. 

i also wax on occassion with Sally Hansen's All Over Body Wax. it seems to work much better than most other at-home waxing kits i've tried.


----------



## L2R

note to self: do not show wife


----------



## kultron

Although I am a dude who has never shaved his legs, I find that when shaving my face the best way to prevent razor burn is to 1) Prime your skin first with some oil so the razor is less likely to catch 2) use shaving cream and try to get the cream underneath the hairs, not just on top (you know how hairs like to 'lie') 3) Don't shave too frequently, the shorter it is, the more likely you will get razor burn.


----------



## rant*N*rave

^THIS!  I always did the same stuff when I used to shave my legs on a regular basis.

Also, to tend to the bumps, get some Tend Skin.  It's a miracle product!!!  I can't pimp it enough!  I get massively bad razor burn everywhere and really bad ingrowns in my bikini area all the time, and the Tend Skin always keeps them at bay.  Since I've switched to waxing (I get professionally waxed from the waist down every 4 weeks), I'm even more prone to ingrowns, but the Tend Skin still does its job perfectly.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Okay hun, seriously, I am obsessing, where can I get some of those nails??? 
It's okay if you want it to be a secret  
But if you could tell me that would be awesome. I want them!!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^see second post


----------



## queenbee1127

Yay my Zoya came today! I have never been so excited to paint my nails!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> ^^see second post



Oh hahaha :D 
Der. 

My mission to find them in Australia begins today!


----------



## spork

I wish I would have known about the Zoya deal a few months ago before I trashed all my old polish.


----------



## Noodle

I want those nails!


----------



## Pillthrill

Hey ladies,
I have the worst break out right now. One of those really nasty looking teenage pimples (but I'm in my 20s!!). Anyway, I messed with it yeah yeah its hard not to but now it looks so much worst. Red, swollen and hurts. 

Any home remedies that you can suggest?
Right now I just put some neosporin on it and covered it so I couldn't touch it anymore...


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I recommend getting some tea-tree oil (you should be able to get some from a drugstore) and dab it on the end of an earbud onto the pimple.  It will dry it out over the course of a few days, and will also disinfect the area and stop it from spreading.


----------



## Mariposa

Tea tree for breakouts is good stuff.  

RNR, LOL @ Glen Burnie :D  I couldn't believe the stuff we found in the K-mart there.  

I'm doing the Zoya thing after I collect a few more old nail polishes (or go to the dollar store, lol).  What colors have you ladies gotten?

I also can't recommend the Organix coconut serum highly enough, still.  It seems like products quit working on my hair after a bit.  Not this one.

For shaving, witch hazel applied to/around the area with a cotton ball (also good for acne, PT) tends to keep the bumps away.


----------



## queenbee1127

^Witch hazel before or after shaving?


----------



## rant*N*rave

^I recommend using it daily and also immediately after shaving. (caution: it might sting like a bitch right after shaving)

Pillthrill: I'll second the witch hazel, and I also recommend salicylic acid (comes in tons of acne products and other face care stuff).  I actually also use Tend Skin on my bad zits (I'm 25 and I still have shitty acne problems half the time) - the Tend Skin is basically just a bunch of drying agents, including salicylic acid.  Word of caution though, as I said, it's just a bunch of drying agents, so you need VERY VERY little if you're going to use it on your face.  I usually just put a tiny bit on a Q-tip and dot it directly onto the pimple.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

My favourite nail blogger just did a post on Minx metallic nails!  The gold looks so awesome, I could think of so many occasions I would wear that!

I have bright blue sparkly polish on today, it's so pretty when it hits the light!
It's China Glaze *Dorothy Who*;





I'm LOVING it sick right now!  So glam.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ It's like, nearly _exactly_ the same as *Absolutely Alice*! Is it a bit different in real life? 



			
				CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:
			
		

> I recommend getting some tea-tree oil


Definitely. In fact, I have a product that I originally bought in the UK from Blooms pharmacy, which is a tea-tree oil based gel that you dab on to blemishes. It works like a _charm_  
I had trouble finding the same product online so when my best friend went to visit her fiance's family in London I asked her to bring back a few packs for me!


----------



## Pillthrill

That is what I was thinking too N30 cause I have absolutely alice!


----------



## junglejuice

I love that you are using the term "nang nails"
/pats self on the back


----------



## spork

Has anyone bought shoes from Love My Shoes before?

I'm thinking of buying these ones


----------



## ocean

^Nice Spork!!

queenbee- I'm always out to get the smoothest shave/skin possible- 
A good long soak beforehand is best- I use 'Inttimo's Kitty Kreme and Total Body Shave' which is a tie between a shaving cream/oil/gel. It has aloe vera and vit e and all kinds of goodies in it which helps prevent razor burn and moisturizes skin as well. 
Exfoliating is important too. 
You should exfoliate before you shave so when you are shaving the dead skin has already been removed and you aren't shaving off dead skin- you just go right to shaving the hair  I also will sometimes lightly scrub my skin after shaving (honestly I use a dish sponge, like with the green scrubby side- works awesome)
After shaving I use Almond oil or Baby oil afterwards mixed with your lotion which  helps trap in moisture .
Oh and Neutrogena (sp?) makes bikini razors- tiny little things to get into tiny little spaces if needed. I like them alot, myself.

I've used Tend Skin but I prefer a after shave spray by "Coochy" (ha ha yes I know)- It doesn't sting as much as Tend Skin did for me and its spray-able and sensitive skin safe so you can get it everywhere- My only complaint is that it smells like alcohol so make sure you lotion up afterwards


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

spork said:


> Has anyone bought shoes from Love My Shoes before?
> 
> I'm thinking of buying these ones


No but this style is exactly what I like to wear.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Those shoes look like something my mum would wear. And please do not be put off by that comment in the slightest, my mother is one of the most stylish people I know!! 
In fact, she has some shoes like that already, but in a light moss green. 



ocean said:


> You should exfoliate before you shave so when you are shaving the dead skin has already been removed and you aren't shaving off dead skin- you just go right to shaving the hair



This is an excellent tip, thanks hun!! I always shave in the shower without exfoliating so I would be a prime candidate for just shaving off dead skin at the start...I'm going to exfoliate from now on


----------



## Mariposa

I wax and apply witch hazel for down there care.  I shower with a pouf thing to exfoliate first.  When waxing isn't in the budget, I trim.  I'm too prone to ingrowns to shave, sadly.   

Ladies, how do you beat the summertime heat?  Since I don't have it in the budget to visit my Australian friends, I'm stuck in the West.  I've gotten heatstroke twice, we had record-breaking heat, and no one has a/c here.  I took an icebath yesterday.  I'm ready to move to Antarctica.  Any tips before I'm cooked to death?


----------



## n3ophy7e

In summer I take cold showers (sometimes 3 per day, don't worry everyone they're just quick showers so I'm not wasting water!) and drink LOTS of icey water. I freeze bottles of water to take out with me during the day so they slowly melt but the water is super cold to drink. 

They're my 2 tips other than everything you've probably already tried!


----------



## Samadhi

Cold wet towels on the back of your neck, groin area and under the armpits.  It's the quickest way to cool someone who is suffering heat exhaustion or heat stroke (if you haven't got/aren't near a cool bath).


----------



## rant*N*rave

This sounds stupid, but get one of those little spray bottles with a fan on it.  I go to an outdoor music festival every year over Memorial Day weekend, and I always bring mine, because it's always really hot.  This year was an unbelievable scorcher, and my little sprayer was a lifesaver.   I sprayed myself in the face like a zillion times...


----------



## sunshinefix

Wait...you can't even get a window unit air conditioner? No apartments here in nyc seem to have central air...but when I moved here it was like 150F here and we just grabbed a $100 window unit since it's much hotter in our apartment usually than outside. 

Go to public places with air conditioning and get some air circulating in your home. Get a bucket of water or run cold water in your bathtub and soak your feet. 

Personally, I take cold showers.


----------



## queenbee1127

Draw the blinds and drapes closed over your windows, and keep the lights off. Anything you can do to prevent the sunlight from getting inside in the first place will help bring the temperature down.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I was _well_ overdue getting some new nail polish, so last night I bought these babies:

Hippie Chick:





Yucky swatch but it's the only one I could find, Cashmere Creme:










And the closest thing I can find to r*N*r's nang nails!!!




Just for a bit of fun  

Yay, can't wait til they arrive!!


----------



## Pillthrill

I heard Aqua was in for summer and it looks SO lovely. 
But with my paint stripping and gardening I have kinda given up on my nails...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah the aqua is my favourite of the ones I bought  
I only got the Cashmere Creme one because it was a "buy 2 get 3rd free" offer and I've been wanting just a soft neutral colour like that for ages.

Have you tried using a top coat? I use this: 





And it is AWESOME!

It might still be a lost-cause though with both gardening _and_ paintstripping!


----------



## rant*N*rave

I love that shimmery China Glaze color!  I've used almost every color in that shiny line :D

And I just bought these but with more of a matte finish:


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Holy shit!!  Those are amazing!



rant*N*rave said:


> I've used almost every color in that shiny line :D



Are they good??


----------



## Pillthrill

Love the shoes, could not walk it them.


----------



## L2R

n3o, i should really hook you up. ff just got all the machines to do her own nails (previously she spent just as much on her nails as i had budgeted for shoes!). she's got the dentists drill thingo and bits and stuffs as well as the deskfans and bluelight machine and shit.


----------



## poopie

N3o- I'm loving the blue and the holographic! I've heard about Poshe (a lot find it to be holy Grail), but I'll stick with my Seche Vite for now. 

I also did some shopping today. I picked up a cute Miley Cyrus shirt for $3. Then, nail stuff! I got China Glaze Strawberry Fields (a bright berry pink with gold flecks. Perfect for summer). I will hopefully post up my own pics soon. I'm also wearing Sinful's 24/7 on my toes. It's a true neon pink, which means streak city. And it never photographs neon. Ah well. 

Oh, I also bought a new base coat that a lot of people rave about called Gelous. It gives strength to nails with a thicker base coat and is supposed to really cut down on chips. Hmmm, anything else?

Oh, a Cover Girl Wetslicks gloss called Peaches and Gleam. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I've been using Covergirl Wetslicks, and it's not bad.  It's kind of a minty-gloss with some shiny colour to it.  Definitely refreshes, but like most gloss' it doesn't stick around for long.  

N3o, love those colours!  Aqua reminds me of the CG I just bought, Bahama Blues.  It's a crap formula on that particular bottle though, chips in ONE DAY.  I've never had that problem with other CG polishes!


----------



## purplefirefly

Not my nails but my new nail polish I just bought







I can't wait to get this one my fingers and toes this weekend!


----------



## ocean

rnr- those shoes are amazing!!

pff- I love that color.


----------



## Pillthrill

OMG! It doesn't get cuter or more girly than this wonderfully tasty looking jewelry. 
73 different items! 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/50258501/rainbow-cake-earrings?ref=v1_other_2

this is my favorite though, the oranges are cool too!


----------



## Samadhi

^ They are freaking adorable  and look so edible!

edit: I just checked out the range; that is some serious talent. I'mma get me a few pairs


----------



## Pillthrill

Which ones are you getting?!
Can we see pics with you wearing them?


----------



## spork

I'd get so fat if I had those!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahaha


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

n3ophy7e said:


>


Where do you buy this, n3o?  

My favourite nail-blogger did a post on the most _beautiful_ manicure that is simple and definitely looks like something I could do myself!

Here's the technique:




She's done a base coat of CND Urban Oasis with Teal Sparkle on top.  After that dried she layered butter LONDON Stroppy starting approximately 1/3 of the way up the nail from the cuticle.  She split the top 2/3 of my nail into four sections and those became the starting points for each layer of polish.

Pretty easy to do, and the look is amazing (imo).  I definitely want to try this with a jelly polish like Stroppy!


----------



## AmorRoark

Thanks for that link pt! I'm probably going to get some of the hair clips.


----------



## chrissie

That looks so cool, COTB!  I'd imagine it would chip a ton because of the extra layers at the ends though.  

My polish tends to chip and then I start picking at it so I got an idea that might make it look cool.  I'd do each of my nails in a different bring color and paint black over all of them.  When they chip, it will do so in layers so you'll see the colors peeking out.  That way I can pick and pick and it will look like it's meant to be that way :D  Who knows if it will turn out as planned but it's worth a shot!


----------



## AmorRoark

I got this: 






and






My best friend got a pendant too. :D


----------



## Pillthrill

Don't you just LOVE it! SO "Kawaii"! 
That is the word that I'm working into my vocab cause I love everything kawaii!


----------



## n3ophy7e

purplefirefly said:


>



I have this one pff! It's great and I love it, you need 3 or 4 coats for it to look like that  I tend to do 2 coats in the evening, and then do another 2 coats the next day. 


C0TB, the Poshe top coat I just got off ebay (US, not AUS), I think it was like US$6 plus shipping??
That layered manicure looks amazing!!  


PT, gorgeous jewellry hun, thanks for sharing the link! It seriously looks like you could eat them


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

What's With the Cattitude?
OPI SHREK Collection (my feet DO look Shrekish here...where are my high heeled sandals?! )
my lovely husband bought it for me
white base coat>clear for these shades


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Brilliant!! I've loved that shade since it came out, but am yet to buy it. 
He has great taste!


----------



## rant*N*rave

n3o: Yes, all the colors are fantastic!  I don't love that the base colors tend to be very muted (ie dusty rose instead of bright pink) but I suppose most people don't like to go as over the top as I do! lol  Back when I had acrylics my nails were almost always neon pink. :D  There's a line you can buy at Walgreens that has the same holographic/prismatic effect - I forget the name, but it's just as good as the China Glaze colors.

Impacto/FF: I have all the tools too!  Used to do my own acrylics; doing my right hand was always fucking difficult, but I saved tons of money.  Anyone in the Madison area can hop on by for cheap acrylics if I can get my drill working again (a loose part mucked it all up... I had it fixed, then it broke again, but I know I can get it going again). 

And I gotta try that layered sparkly nail polish.  I have so many glitter colors it's ridiculous. :D

I will definitely post some pics when all my shoes come in.  I bought 3 pair cuz all my work shoes are dying   The pic I posted here was my impulse purchase number 2 while I was shopping around...    I really can only use 1 pair regularly for work... oops... lol The other impulse buy was these (only 20 bucks with shipping!!!  It's the only thing good about being able to wear a size 5, lol):


----------



## purplefirefly

Impacto Profundo said:


> n3o, i should really hook you up. ff just got all the machines to do her own nails (previously she spent just as much on her nails as i had budgeted for shoes!). she's got the dentists drill thingo and bits and stuffs as well as the deskfans and bluelight machine and shit.



I do my own nails (I use gel products purchased from Light Elegance) and I would never use a drill on my nails, I've never had proper training either though. Its very easy to do significant damage to your nails with a dremel. The last two people that I paid to do my nails did not use a dremel either, they, as I do, just used a nail file to file the old product down before preparing to lay down the new stuff.

Anyone who uses one of those, proceed with caution.




n3ophy7e said:


> I have this one pff! It's great and I love it, you need 3 or 4 coats for it to look like that  I tend to do 2 coats in the evening, and then do another 2 coats the next day.



No kidding. I just did two coats tonight and I think it looks great, maybe you need more on natural nails?


----------



## n3ophy7e

purplefirefly said:


> No kidding. I just did two coats tonight and I think it looks great, maybe you need more on natural nails?



Maybe hun, that's a good point. Either way I'm glad you're liking it!  


Impacto, I missed the post about ff's nail gear, that is awesome!! How often does she do her nails?


----------



## L2R

she has been getting hers done every three weeks or so (that's why it was getting real expensive), but she's only just started doing her own. she can do it, but it just takes a bit of time. won't be long before she gets back into the fancy designs she used to pay for. some of those designs were actually really creative. far more complex than simple shades or just glitter, and not as cheesy as drawings of obvious things. there would be stuff like half metalic/half leopard print, and what i liked the most was that the design theme would be consistant but the designs would vary on each nail and not in a symmetrical way.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ahh yes, that's gonna save a whole heap of money!
You'll have to post some pics when she gets more creative  


So I tried the layered manicure technique. As you can see it's hard to blend the layers properly so that you can't see the distictive boundary between the separate layers, particularly when you change to the darker shade. I found that if I had the brush almost completely dry (i.e. only a teensy bit of polish on it) it was much easier to blend it properly. I used OPI Sonic Bloom as the base and did 3 layers of that, then used OPI Sea I Told You for the last 2 layers.











Not bad for a first go  

C0TB, what's the deal with jelly polishes? I haven't heard about them before!


----------



## AmorRoark

Pillthrill said:


> Don't you just LOVE it! SO "Kawaii"!
> That is the word that I'm working into my vocab cause I love everything kawaii!



Very kawaii!  Thanks again for the link. If you get anything post the pic. :D


----------



## ocean

n3o- Your nails look awesome!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks love!! I'm intrigued to experiment more with the layered manicure effect


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I love the way your manicure turned out N3o!  Fantastic, especially for a first time.  I'm hoping to give it a go when I have some down-time tonight.  

Re: the jelly colours, I haven't used them myself but I've seen them mentioned on nail blogs a fair bit.  They seem to have a thicker more "jelly" consistency and dry to a nice almost translucent sheen.  I'm curious to try some!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks hun! Yeah I was happy with the way it turned out too! Except I definitely need some more practice with the blending. And using a jelly polish would definitely make it easier. 
I nearly bought a butter LONDON jelly polish the other day but I think I've purchased enough for now


----------



## Z Y G G Y

Saw these shoes in a girly paper. They seem surprisingly easy to walk in for the extreme way they look. There is a video on the website I posted where a chick is walking in them if anyone is interested.




Link with a video of shoes in use...crazy!


----------



## n3ophy7e

I have seen shoes like that before but I've never seen anyone actually _walk_ in them. That is crazy!!!


----------



## Z Y G G Y

surprisingly it seems that you can walk in them...which I thought would be clos to impossible...but like the girl in the video said, they are better for parties where you sit 99% of the time...


----------



## Pillthrill

But I've heard buzz that those silly high heels will be going out. Thank god cause I can't do high heels! And that lovely KITTEN HEELS will be back. 

Video on how wearing high heels ALL the time can be bad for you health! God knows I can't wear them half a day! 
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/#38308118

Also, the sidebar has a lot of neat videos, such as trash to fashion!
Like this one! 






5 myths about breast implants 
http://health.msn.com/womens-health/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=100261422&imageindex=1


----------



## Mariposa

Heads up from Possets Perfumes:



> Hooray for summer! Possets is having a fabulous sale where you buy two bottles of Possets at the regular price, and receive a third bottle free! Just buy two the usual way, and write in which free bottle you want. Buy 4 and write in two, and so on. This is unlimited...



Special is good through July 31 only, so I better make my selections today!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Pillthrill said:


> But I've heard buzz that those silly high heels will be going out.



Hmmm, to be honest, I don't think they're designed or intended to actually be IN-in. I think they're just a novelty item/art piece? 
Correct me if I'm wrong! I'm not the most up-to-date person when it comes to fashion :D  


I just bought my first stamp plate for nail art:





These are some suggested designs to make with the plate:





Has anyone else tried these?? I'm excited to give it a try!


----------



## fizzle

That looks really cool! How does it work? I might have to get one!


----------



## n3ophy7e

fizzle said:


> How does it work?



Ermmm I'm not sure....! :D 
It comes with a pad and from some diagrams that I've seen online, you paint the polish over the design you want to use (it must be raised or something?) then you dab the pad over it to get the print, then you stamp it on your nail...

I think!

I will be sure you let you know


----------



## Samadhi

n3ophy7e said:


> I have seen shoes like that before but I've never seen anyone actually _walk_ in them. That is crazy!!!



Ok, so these aren't the shoes, but i can't stop laughing at the poor model in this video (and neither can the two anchormen )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvPkUMRE7yg


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh good lord!! Bless her and those dastardly pumps! :D 
She needs to strengthen up her ankles/legs a bit ay. I thought she was going to snap!


----------



## poopie

n3ophy7e said:


> Ermmm I'm not sure....! :D
> It comes with a pad and from some diagrams that I've seen online, you paint the polish over the design you want to use (it must be raised or something?) then you dab the pad over it to get the print, then you stamp it on your nail...
> 
> I think!
> 
> I will be sure you let you know



I posted about Konad in the last Grrly thread. Some of the designs are phenom! I saw a guy with a fishnet design in black and chrome! Check out YouTube- there are plenty of tutorials and tips on how to do them. It takes a bit of practice to get them perfect. Let us know how it goes. I might need to finally purchase some. There's also Fauxnad and Bundle Monster too, I believe.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome, thanks hun!! I'll check out some tutorials now! I got mine off ebay for AUD$8.00 (USD$7.00), you should totally get one!


----------



## PendulumAM

Pillthrill said:


> 5 myths about breast implants
> http://health.msn.com/womens-health/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=100261422&imageindex=1



I didn't know that they had to be replaced every 5-10 years! All those extra surgeries would probably make your boobs scarred and even more unnatural looking. I have small boobs but my boyfriend loves them and so do I - I wouldn't want to date a guy who wants a girl that has double D's and the body of Gisele. That just can't happen naturally!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Sorry girls, more nails banter from me  

2 of my latest purchases:

China Glaze Aqua Baby





It's a lovely colour, and what you see is 3 coats without a top coat, i.e. it really is that shiny!


China Glaze OMG!





Holy shit, I am completely in love with this nail polish and I seriously want to have its babies  
This was only 2 coats, and even with just 1 coat it still looks awesome!
My camera's flash doesn't quite do it justice, it's even more holographic in real life. 
I really want to get the blue and the pink shades of this holographic series!!


----------



## rant*N*rave

^All of the colors are freakin great.  There was a while where those were the only colors I put on my nails!  Ahhhh back in the day... acrylics... eew... lol


----------



## Samadhi

n3ophy7e said:


> Sorry girls, more nails banter from me
> 
> 2 of my latest purchases:
> 
> China Glaze Aqua Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely colour, and what you see is 3 coats without a top coat, i.e. it really is that shiny!
> 
> 
> China Glaze OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, I am completely in love with this nail polish and I seriously want to have its babies
> This was only 2 coats, and even with just 1 coat it still looks awesome!
> My camera's flash doesn't quite do it justice, it's even more holographic in real life.
> I really want to get the blue and the pink shades of this holographic series!!



I'm officially in love with the China Glaze.  I think i might have to pop my OPI cherry with this  (i'll point Pop in your direction when he starts tearing his hair out due to my utter overspending on polish from now on, n3o )


----------



## n3ophy7e

Samadhi said:


> I'm officially in love with the China Glaze.  I think i might have to pop my OPI cherry with this  (i'll point Pop in your direction when he starts tearing his hair out due to my utter overspending on polish from now on, n3o )



Please do, I am willing to take responsibility for it  


BUT, beware, I do have a couple of criticisms about China Glaze. Although a lot of their colours are amazing, the applicator brush is smaller than OPI's which makes it harder to apply the polish evenly and without streaks. It seems to also be a bit runnier than OPI so you can mistakenly apply a lot more polish on to your nail than you thought, resulting in more "going outside the lines" and leaving the polish too thick so it dries slower and is therefore more susceptible to bumping it and leaving a dint because it's not quite dry yet. 

Having said that, the holographic one I pictured above dries _really_ quickly! 
*r*N*r* was it you who told me they were like that??


----------



## L2R

this is ff's first more complex job she did on herself, but they've grown out a bit in this photo. 




she's working her nails tonight. 

she showed me some techniques in this book she just bought, and holy shit if she can pull that stuff off!


----------



## Mariposa

^Wow... just wow!    

n3o, China Glaze is good stuff.  I think I may make a trip to the store to pick up that color - it's featured on a display right now.  Awesome!


----------



## DamagedLemon

Do you girls walk well in heels? I find I can't walk very well unless the heel is shorter and stumpier like this:






I'd love to be able to wear this:






But I don't think I will be able to.
I also find myself constantly wanting MORE makeup, shoes, clothes, bags... and I've never been a materialistic person either so I'm hoping this is just girl syndrome!


----------



## Samadhi

n3ophy7e said:


> Please do, I am willing to take responsibility for it
> 
> 
> BUT, beware, I do have a couple of criticisms about China Glaze. Although a lot of their colours are amazing, the applicator brush is smaller than OPI's which makes it harder to apply the polish evenly and without streaks. It seems to also be a bit runnier than OPI so you can mistakenly apply a lot more polish on to your nail than you thought, resulting in more "going outside the lines" and leaving the polish too thick so it dries slower and is therefore more susceptible to bumping it and leaving a dint because it's not quite dry yet.
> 
> Having said that, the holographic one I pictured above dries _really_ quickly!
> *r*N*r* was it you who told me they were like that??



Oh damn, i didn't realise china glaze was the brand not the colour! 

As for what i'm feeling at the moment - etsy's wedding section.  I'm in the process of purchasing a beautiful mohair crocheted shawl, a gorgeous silk flower for my hair (no veil for me) and some lovely crystal drop earrings


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I gotta start growing my nails again  That's it. No more nail biting so i can buy funky polish colors!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Samadhi said:


> a beautiful mohair crocheted shawl, a gorgeous silk flower for my hair (no veil for me) and some lovely crystal drop earrings



Oh my god I cannot _wait_ to see your wedding photos!!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh, Samadhi, the other thing I had to say about China Glaze is that it STAINS YOUR NAILS!!! 
The blue one especially, it stained the _shit_ out of my nails! Next time I use it I'm going to put a base coat underneath so hopefully that will help.


----------



## purplefirefly

n3ophy7e said:


> Oh, Samadhi, the other thing I had to say about China Glaze is that it STAINS YOUR NAILS!!!
> The blue one especially, it stained the _shit_ out of my nails! Next time I use it I'm going to put a base coat underneath so hopefully that will help.



The OPI color "Ogre the top Blue" (from the shrek collection) stained the crap out of my toes, and I also applied a base coat. I couldn't believe that crap!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ahh it must be a blue dye thing! No good.

IP, ff's nails are incredible!! And she does them herself now doesn't she? Amazing


----------



## L2R

yup, she did those on herself. 

the infills she just did are really good. her nails have a nice shape to them. she rushed the paint job this time and still has some more work to do. i'll post when done. 

but seriously, that book she bought has technique on getting a kinda marble stone effect. would love to see if she can pull it off.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Impacto Profundo said:


> but seriously, that book she bought has technique on getting a kinda marble stone effect. would love to see if she can pull it off.



I remember lacey posting about that marbling effect in the last girly thread, she posted a few photos and it looks awesome!! I'm very keen to see what ff creates


----------



## rant*N*rave

'twasn't me talking about the China Glaze polish, but in my experience it's very different from color to color.  The holographic ones do dry quickly, but I find that the plain non-shimmery colors dry relatively slowly.  I loooooove their colors though. 

And yeah, blue and green dyes often stain heavily.  You get the same problem with pure reds and yellows in face makeup too.  Any pure color can easily stain if there is a lot of pigment added to make a color bright.  I had a black eyeliner that stained my eyelids blue once!  Eew. :D


----------



## fizzle

n3o, what is that holographic color called?


----------



## vibr8tor

i can't decide if those Fendi shoes are cute or hideous.  so i'm going with hideous.  they kinda look like chair covers for a wedding.


----------



## Pillthrill

I've given up on my nails. With my "construction" "job" right now, stripping paint, painting, demoing, cleaning up 100 year old wet particle board and scrubbing down with the green things you get stuck on food off pans...there is no girly. But I do wear a pink tank top with a built in bra to work in and days I know I won't be stepping on rusty nails, pink flip flops to match. So I try....kinda.


----------



## Fawkes

vibr8tor said:


> i can't decide if those Fendi shoes are cute or hideous.  so i'm going with hideous.  they kinda look like chair covers for a wedding.



what!? they are amaaaazing! 

<--- total shoe freak

DL: i normally wear 4-5 inch heels. and i suppose i walk pretty well in them, especially if they have a platform or wedge heel.

these are one of my favorite pairs, and believe it or not they are super comfortable (for heels, obviously):


*NSFW*: 










i bought these super cute clogs and am expecting them soon:


*NSFW*:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

vibr8tor said:


> i can't decide if those Fendi shoes are cute or hideous.  so i'm going with hideous.  they kinda look like chair covers for a wedding.



Hideous.

But that first pair *Futurepig* posted is gorgeous. 
Now if only I could walk normally in heels.


----------



## Pillthrill

I don't do heels. Balance isn't my thing. (Yet they still force me up on scaffolding and ladders but whatever) the Fendi looks like something I might be able to walk in comfortably for awhile and maybe NOT try to break my ankle...
But I'm sure they are $$$, I wanna live in NYC for the knock offs! lol


----------



## rant*N*rave

Mmmmm high heels... :D

Ever since I started getting into 8 inch heels at work, my regular stilettos seem so short!!!  But my work shoes are actually way more comfortable since they have a big platform on them and they're built for endurance.  My least comfortable shoes *are* my cutest though... of course...


----------



## n3ophy7e

fizzle said:


> n3o, what is that holographic color called?



It's called OMG! As in Oh My God  



FuturePig said:


> *NSFW*:



Hun they are the most gorgeous shoes I have seen in a long time!! I want themmm!!!


----------



## Fawkes

thanks aep and n3o - would you believe they're made by Carlos Santana? 

r*n*r - isn't that ALWAYS the case? cute shoes are almost never made for walkin'.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Gargantuan Green Grape


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oooh I love that one! I was actually going to put it on my fingernails today but went for Sonic Bloom instead


----------



## queenbee1127

I was curious at the grocery store today, so I bought this: 





I really like it so far. I was worried about the texture of the scrublet but turns out it's really soft rubber and does feel pretty good on your skin. I'm weary of the Garnier Nutrisse one that is similar but has a brush, seems to me like it would be too harsh for delicate facial skin.






What do you ladies suggest as far as skin care to protect against aging? I'm only 21 an don't have any signs of aging (yet) but it is something I worry about and want to protect myself against. I already use a moisturizer with SPF, and I'm pretty good about sunscreen when I know I will be outside, but does anyone have any advice or product recommendations?


----------



## chrissie

not that i listen to my own advice but drink lots of water and don't smoke


----------



## rant*N*rave

^+1 Lots of water!

You should start using a retinoid ASAP, about 1 or 2 times a week (or potentially more, depending on your skin type and which product you use).  Philosophy makes one you can buy at Sephora/online/etc that you use as part of your daily skin regimen (it's milder than "straight" retinoids - it's a modified version that causes less irritation on sensitive skin), or you can get a prescription for Retin-A (tretinoin) or a similar product.  I find that tretinoin is the best product, but it requires more attention because you'll need frequent exfoliation. (And for the record, I highly recommend Cosmedicine's Medimorphosis as a weekly exfoliator - it can be used 3 times per week cuz it's super gentle.)

Daily I use Shu Uemura facial cleanser and Bliss' The Youth as we Know It toner and lotion.  Works a charm for me.


----------



## chrissie

ooooh i hated retin-a!  i was prescribed it when i was developing some yucky pre-teen acne.  it felt like burning and made my face so sensitive to the sun.  this was 18 years ago though, has it improved?


----------



## n3ophy7e

To reduce aging, definitely drink LOTS of water every day, avoid prolonged sun exposure, avoid alcohol and smoking (and probably other recreational substances), eat lots of fresh fruit and vegies, and moisturise with a good-quality product every day.


----------



## Samadhi

Right, so i'm now starting on my beauty/nails regime before the wedding.  This is including

* 4 mini-light glycolic facials

* 1 x microdermabrasion treatment (i've had this once before and for an annual treat, it's wonderful)

* 2 x full-body exfoliation/wraps

* I'm getting a set of gel overlays on my nails.  I refuse to get plastic nails put over them, but my nails are naturally SHITE (ridges, oh so weak, etc) and a friends has referred me to her nail gal.  They only coat the nail really thinly with gel and don't use false nails - you actually need some nail to begin with.  Then they grow out and you get them refilled.  I will only keep them about 1/4 cm above my finger tip - i dislike really long nails.

* I have my make up trial in 4 weeks and my hair trial in 2 weeks. 

This is the fun part - i'm really looking forward to some pampering in the lead-up to the wedding! I'm also booking Pop and I in for a couple of massages (including one on the  morning of our wedding) - v. important, IMNSHO


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Sounds heavenly Samadhi!!!


----------



## Samadhi

I've decided to really treat myself for the day  I never do anything like that anymore and one thing I love is a nice bit of pampering - even if it's just to a nail bar for a cheap spa pedicure! So yeah, very very excited


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Samadhi said:


> I have my make up trial in 4 weeks and my hair trial in 2 weeks.


I had my make-up professionally done.  There was no trial.  I went 3 hours before the wedding.  I let her do what she wanted.  She airbrushed the foundation which I loved.  False eyelashes FTW.  My intial reaction was OMG I look like a whore with all this makeup.  It was more dramatic that what I am used to.  The artist said trust me you will photograph beautifully...she was right.  After I got our pics back, I mailed her another gratuity.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yes!! I have seen some of your photos and you looked absolutely incredible! I think that would be really common with brides, that they're reserved about how much make-up is put on them, but on the day and in photos it looks awesome. And agreed re: false eyelashes!!


----------



## Samadhi

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I had my make-up professionally done.  There was no trial.  I went 3 hours before the wedding.  I let her do what she wanted.  She airbrushed the foundation which I loved.  False eyelashes FTW.  My intial reaction was OMG I look like a whore with all this makeup.  It was more dramatic that what I am used to.  The artist said trust me you will photograph beautifully...she was right.  After I got our pics back, I mailed her another gratuity.



See, i'm getting my make up professionally done too - but i'm definitely having a trial - i rarely wear make up and the last thing i want to do is see myself with a full face on for the first time on my wedding day and freak the fuck out.   I'd rather see what it looks like first to get used to it 

I guess i'm lucky with lashes in that mine are really long, so when i wear mascara, they look false, lol :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thanks N3o.

I never thought of having a trial done.  I made one appointment and never thought it would be horrible...lucky me.  As you both know, we had got married in Vegas.  I think that is an excellent idea.  Do they charge you a discounted rate for the trial?  It was $150 to have my make-up done at the Bellagio where we stayed.


----------



## Samadhi

I'm just a control freak, honey, it's in my nature to want to see how it looks, lol :D

Mine is $50 for the trial and $85 for the day? I'm getting airbrushed too, i think 

You looked absolutely gorgeous on your wedding day, PI


----------



## ocean

I wish it was still popular to wear false lashes everyday.......
I think I'd look much better with fuller lashes. My brother, husband and brother in law all have thick black long lashes.....unfair


----------



## queenbee1127

I used to work with a girl who must have hated her natural lashes because she wore false lashes EVERY DAY! And you could tell they were false, they were just too curly and symmetrical to be real. 

I used to wonder why in the world she would go through all that trouble


----------



## Fawkes

i read a thread in Healthy Living about Latisse that PI gave some really helpful information in and i've been wanting to try it. has anyone seen the before and after's of Claire Dane's lashes? good lord those things are amazing!

my lashes are just too fine.


----------



## rant*N*rave

chrissie said:


> ooooh i hated retin-a!  i was prescribed it when i was developing some yucky pre-teen acne.  it felt like burning and made my face so sensitive to the sun.  this was 18 years ago though, has it improved?


They do have a new formulation that has little "microspheres" or whatever the hell they call it, which makes it a little less harsh - you can use less and the chemical is released more directly into the skin cells rather than sitting on top of it.  It's obviously still kinda irritating for a lot of people.  The philosophy stuff I mentioned is FAB for skin sensitive to retinoids.


----------



## Samadhi

FuturePig said:


> i read a thread in Healthy Living about Latisse that PI gave some really helpful information in and i've been wanting to try it. has anyone seen the before and after's of Claire Dane's lashes? good lord those things are amazing!
> 
> my lashes are just too fine.



That's crazy! I already have thick and long lashes; if i used that stuff (and it worked) i'd look like i had 2 little lashstaches :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Lol lashstaches!! That made my day Samadhi!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

FuturePig said:


> i read a thread in Healthy Living about Latisse that PI gave some really helpful information in and i've been wanting to try it.


PM your address and if I have samples of Lumigan (glaucoma med) at work...they are yours.  
This is what what my coworker applied to her lashes using an eye makeup brush.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Samadhi said:


> I'm just a control freak, honey, it's in my nature to want to see how it looks, lol :D
> 
> Mine is $50 for the trial and $85 for the day? I'm getting airbrushed too, i think
> 
> You looked absolutely gorgeous on your wedding day, PI



I have been a control freak too but I let go more and more and it feels good.  Ah the love of a good man does that to you  
You will be gorgeous inside and out on your wedding day too!  All that love, excitement, and glow,  Who isn't really?  You are a beautiful woman Samadhi.


----------



## Samadhi

You're absolutely right  I think the whole make up thing is mainly because i never wear the stuff, so whatever they put on (unless it's a wipe of lip gloss and some mascara) will feel like i'm about to walk the strip 

As for the love of a good man - feels good  I'm so much more a better version of me since getting together with Mr Popavich :D


----------



## chrissie

I can't wait to see your wedding pics, Samadhi.  You're going to be an absolutely stunning bride


----------



## chrissie

I saw that lash growing commercial but the side effects put me off.  I don't want to possibly change my eye color or stain my lids to grow some lashes.  

But I've already come to terms with the fact that I have thin lashes that won't hold a curl.  I just overcompensate with lots of bright eye makeup when I want my eyes to pop.  (excuse the drunkfase)


----------



## Mariposa

I'm going to Lush today   I have a $30 budget... won't go far but   

Chrissie, your eyes always look great.


----------



## rant*N*rave

Super bright eye makeup for the win!  This one doesn't even do justice to me and miss punkybutt...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=49536114&l=e6df441753&id=8610786


----------



## badandwicked

For the girls & boys that like shiny nails. I saw the silver & black stripes on toes today, looked amazing.

http://www.minxnails.com/cylantscart/index.php?p=product&id=352&parent=10


----------



## rant*N*rave

OMG it's nang nails!  

*lurrrrvvve*

Wal-Mart is currently carrying a nail by Kiss (I think) that combines plain silver like that with silver and black zebra stripe.  I just want plain silver, and I can't find them for the life of me!  (I've heard mixed reviews about the Minx nails, so I'm hesitant to spend the money to try while I'm damn near broke...)


----------



## Fawkes

rant*N*rave said:


> Super bright eye makeup for the win!  This one doesn't even do justice to me and miss punkybutt...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=49536114&l=e6df441753&id=8610786



have you tried Lime Crime Make-Up? my boyfriend bought me the below eyeshadows for X-Mas last year. seriously amazingly colorful stuff and for night-time use only. i had hoped some of it could go on a little sheer for day-time wear too, but it seems to be more of an all or nothing type of make-up.


----------



## purplefirefly

I just picked up OPI Keys to my Karma. Its a gorgeous bright red color.

Pics will follow tonight when I get that polish on my fingers and toes.


----------



## poopie

FuturePig said:


> have you tried Lime Crime Make-Up? my boyfriend bought me the below eyeshadows for X-Mas last year. seriously amazingly colorful stuff and for night-time use only. i had hoped some of it could go on a little sheer for day-time wear too, but it seems to be more of an all or nothing type of make-up.



While very thoughtful of your dude, LineCrime is much maligned in the mineral makeup world. They are alleged re-packagers of others' pigments and charge quite a bit. Ive been following a couple of MMU companies for awhile. A super nice one that would be comparable to LimeCrime would be Sugar Pill, if you wanna check out her stuff. 

I just bought 5 OPIs at a cosmetologist supply store. I srsly have a problem. I would guess that I have over 100 nail polishes. I'm going on a no-buy for a loooooong time, I think.


----------



## purplefirefly

purplefirefly said:


> I just picked up OPI Keys to my Karma. Its a gorgeous bright red color.
> 
> Pics will follow tonight when I get that polish on my fingers and toes.



Self Pedi done last night, awesome color, I love the brightness


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I must say that colour looks amazing with your tatts pff!! Gorgeous


----------



## Fawkes

poopie said:


> While very thoughtful of your dude, LineCrime is much maligned in the mineral makeup world. They are alleged re-packagers of others' pigments and charge quite a bit. Ive been following a couple of MMU companies for awhile. A super nice one that would be comparable to LimeCrime would be Sugar Pill, if you wanna check out her stuff.



i'd found LimeCrime though Daily Candy (which is a great daily ezine, btw) and i liked her colors, so i put it on my wish list without any further research.

thanks for filling me in, poops.  i'll check into Sugar Pill.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I finally gave the Konad nail art thingy a try, and it's only my first attempt so it turned out a bit shit, but it's still cool!! Can't wait to perfect it  

















Excuse the messy blue base colour, I was in a hurry.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Cooooool!!! :D



Samadhi said:


> That's crazy! I already have thick and long lashes; if i used that stuff (and it worked) i'd look like i had 2 little lashstaches :D



Oh.my.god.... this woman^ has the most AMAZING lashes i have ever seen! They are seriously hypnotizing.  You wont be able to help yourself from staring at them as they flutter about.... she doesn't need mascara at all! I do want to one day see her lashes with mascara though - Hun, one day i need to see it i reckon your lashes will be out of this world with mascara on!!

Oh and my nails are still bitten down. Boo! I need to come in here more it inspires me to grow them.


----------



## fizzle

n3o how does that thing work? Is it like a stencil or a stamp or something? Your nails look awesome! Thats really cool.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks hun! Yep it's a nail-art stamp thing, the brand is Konad. You paint the nail polish on to the stencil, press it on to a stamp applicator, then roll it over your nail. It's really cool actually! They've got hundreds of designs, and I bought mine off ebay. If you buy it just make sure you get the scraper and applicator stamp pad as well as the actual image plate, cos the image plates can be sold separately.


----------



## Samadhi

n3ophy7e said:


> Lol lashstaches!! That made my day Samadhi!



hehe :D

Pop and I were out shopping one day and saw a man who had eyebrows that were REALLY thick and long; they hung below his eyes! We came up with the term "Browstache". It kept us laughing for ages! I now have visuals of me with eyelashes down to my nose that i have to comb


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hahahaha :D


----------



## rant*N*rave

FuturePig said:


> have you tried Lime Crime Make-Up? my boyfriend bought me the below eyeshadows for X-Mas last year. seriously amazingly colorful stuff and for night-time use only. i had hoped some of it could go on a little sheer for day-time wear too, but it seems to be more of an all or nothing type of make-up.


I'm a diehard fan of MakeupForever and Urban Decay for my brights.  Nars for my darks and shimmeries.   For solid fucking pigment (like, theatrical grade) I go for Ben Nye or MakeupForever.


----------



## L2R

ff's latest got heaps of comments




she's redoing them now


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

^Thats really sexy.... God damn i want long nails again!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whooa ff's nails are amazing!!!


----------



## mariacallas

I just made a recent awesome discovery for super soft feet: Castor Oil. Trust me on this one girls. It's awesome, even better than VCO [which I still slather on myself and ingest as I cannot live without it!]

Just remember castor oil can get on your clothes and sheets so make sure you loll around on old sheets and wearing house clothes while putting it on yourself!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Some more nail art experimentation:





I don't like how stark the white turned out over the top of the green and pink. I put the green on first and it was really subtle, I was thinking of just leaving it at that and I should've! Still learning though


----------



## rant*N*rave

^I actually kinda like it that way  But I see what you mean too.  In any event, I gotta get me some of those thingies!  So awesome!!!


----------



## L2R

i agree with r*n*r, that's sick like that. makes the green look distant and like inside your fingertips. sweet!


----------



## fizzle

I  it, that looks awesome. I'm going to have to get one of those too. It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## L2R

n3o, ff says those are really nice


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks everyone!!  

Yeah, the Konad stamp thingies are so much fun! I can't wait to get some different plates so I can mix and match a bit more


----------



## poopie

Had to pop in real quick-like with this:

I counted all of my nail polishes on Saturday. I thought I had maybe a hundred. Maybe. Turns out I have 161 nail polishes. Not inclusing about a dozen or so protein treatments, base coats, top coats, etc.

It's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hahaha that is AWESOME poopie!! :D 

Are there any particular brands or colour schemes which make up the majority of your collection?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

queenbee1127 said:


> Agreed, very femme fatale r*N*r.
> 
> What are some tips for shaving your bikini line? Currently I'm using the Schick Intuition razor, the one with the soap around the blade and I love it for other parts of my body but when I shave my bikini line I always end up with painful and unsightly red bumps
> 
> I have tried at home waxing kits, but I must be doing something wrong because they never fully remove the hair, and I'm too cheap to go to a salon and get it professionally done.
> 
> Advice? Tips and tricks?



Exfoliate. Most of what you see as bumps are the beginnings of ingrown hairs due to the follicle being unable to initially break through new skin and the build up of dead skin cells clogging the folicle.
 I have very sensitive skin and I shave it all. A decent shaving gel never hurt,but once I started exfoliating,the problem of razor burn and unsightly red bumps the day of or the day after is almost non existent now. If cash is tight and you don't ant to keep buying an exfoliating scrub,loofah sponges provide a more cost efficient alternative.


----------



## rant*N*rave

For exfoliation you should get one of the little square mitt thingies I use.  I wish I knew the effing name, but you can almost always get them in Korean grocery shops.  They're just little square pieces of rough fabric that look just like a little pocket.  After you've been in the shower or tub for at least a few minutes, scrub scrub scrub!  I also find that it helps when I scrub the hell out of myself after a long bath in epsom salts once a week.  I'm super prone to ingrowns, and it definitely helps me a lot.

And again, cuz I can't hype it enough (it was my wonder cure): TendSkin!!!


----------



## Samadhi

So I've just ordered a pack from a company called Kore Complex. It's a relatively new Australian skin care range, and i've heard brilliant things about it.  It's a little too expensive for what i usually get, however I got a FANTASTIC deal whereby i get the "spoil her rotten" gift pack (valued at $310) for $99! I will check back in.  If i had money to burn i'd be using Payot on my face - i had a "signature facial" about 3 weeks ago, and they gave me little samples of 3 x products they used and honestly, my skin looks and feels great.

Interestingly, i'm now using a milk cleanser and i'm not getting as many breakouts; my skin is getting drier as i age, so i need to really hydrate it.  In other beauty news, my best friend works in medical device sales in the cosmetic surgery industry - she has a heap of contacts including the owner of the Skinstitut brand.  She's grabbed me the glycolic cleanser and scrub to use once a month as a treatment. (for $15 per bottle!!!!)

I'm drinking heaps of water and have started taking regular doses of cold-pressed flaxseed oil, and i'm already noticing even more difference in my skin/hair, etc.  After having biosculpture gel overlays put on my nails, i'm a total convert.  My nails have never looked better - they don't look artificial at all, it just looks like i've had a really good French manicure done, that doesn't wear/chip off after 4 days.


----------



## Samadhi

Okay, so i just had my make up trial with Carly from  I Do Bridal Makeup and holy shit - i had no idea I could look like this - she used airbrush foundation and it looks amazing (and said it will look even better after my microdermabrasion session in a few weeks). She used a lilac shadow on my eyes, with some chocolate and vanilla pigments, a little blush, a little highlighter under the eyes, mascara and just a nude lipliner with clear gloss. I look so glamorous and not at all like a Las Vegas showgirl (my big fear). I actually look really pretty.

I highly recommend airbrush makeup (PI set my mind at ease when she told me about her experience with it) 

Yay! In 1 month today, i'll be Mrs Popavich


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god Samadhi I am so excited for you!!!!! So glad the make-up trial went perfectly and set your mind to ease. Man you are going to be a spectacularly gorgeous bride my dear


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am so excited for you


----------



## Samadhi

Thanks ladies  I had my hair trial the other weekend, and it's going to look great  Very 1930s, but with a bit of a modern twist :D  

So, I had microdermabrasion again yesterday, and sweet mary, my skin feels like a 10 year olds  For anyone wanting something that gives you big results, but is the least invasive of any kind of cosmetic procedure - this is for you.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I so can't wait to see your photos hun! How long to go now?


----------



## Samadhi

It will be 3 weeks tomorrow :D It's going to be such a lovely day - with everyone we love with us; we have friends coming from overseas, interstate... just having all of our loved ones in one place for a day will be brilliant


----------



## Rogue Robot

n3ophy7e said:


> Some more nail art experimentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like how stark the white turned out over the top of the green and pink. I put the green on first and it was really subtle, I was thinking of just leaving it at that and I should've! Still learning though



me likes!

i've been getting my nails done a fair bit recently.  i have no problems growing my nails out, but i work with carbide grit at school a fair amount, so my nails get torn up fairly easily.  acrylics are able to withstand the abrasion a bit more than my natural nails.

a few weeks ago...






currently... (purple and silver)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oooh RR I like


----------



## Rogue Robot

thanks :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oooh nice RR!! Love it  

I went a bit crazy with ebay purchases last night, due to the US and Aussie dollar being almost 1:1. 
Eagerly awaiting the arrival of these shades:

*NSFW*:


----------



## chrissie

Oooh, I like the silver shade.  I just got my nails done with Orly Silver Mine but it isn't all that easy to find.  I don't like the idea of spending almost $15 for one polish!


----------



## queenbee1127

Has anyone (in the US) ever shopped at Loehmann's? http://www.loehmanns.com/index.aspx

I've had one near my house for years now and never thought to go in until yesterday. For a shopaholic, this place is HEAVEN! Most discount stores usually have last season's stuff, or weird colors and sizes, but this place had amazing stuff and it's all designer. Prices are fractions of retail and on top of that they have amazing sales. 

I bought a $98 black BCBG leather purse and a $118 Romeo & Juliet Couture lace t-shirt top for a total of $38.11!!

BCBG purse originally $98, Loehmann's price $49.99, blue ticket price $36.98 and extra 25% off sale price = $27.73

Romeo & Juliet top originally $118, Loehmann's price $29.99, yellow ticket price $21.98 and extra 60% off sale price = $8.79

Amazing stuff, check it out!


----------



## Rogue Robot

oooh i want the sparkly pink, n3o!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Which one?? The last one? Or the one in the middle called Significant Other Colour? If it's the Significant Other one, I've been wanting to buy it for AGES!! I've got the blue-ish shade of the same kinda colour, called Sonic Bloom. 
Very cool


----------



## Rogue Robot

yeah, the last one, though i have quite a few glittery ones but never wear them.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Man, I am _so behind_ on all of this girly stuff~!  I really should pay better attention to this thread.  So many things I want to comment on!  

n3o - your konad plate looks are incredible!  I'm so so impressed.  I have seen it around the traps and thought there had to be some catch - and that it might be super hard to get right.  But, lo and behold it looks totally achievable!  
It's a pity the work of an Interior Designer is pretty much like packing and moving house _every single day of the week_, and as such my nails are trashed like nothing else.    Still, it doesn't stop me from prettying them up over and over and over again (just to see them chip in a day ).

Samadhi - the gel acrylics sound amazing!  I've actually looked into them for their strength (I need it in my line of work) but they seemed a bit too expensive for a regular kind of thing.  Plus, I would waste all of my existing (always growing) polish collection.  

I am going to be trying a new Australian polish brand called Glitter Gal shortly thanks to the amazing Leecie.  She has mentioned them a few times on her blog, and told me their holographic range is really something else!
I'll report back once I give them a whirl.  So excited for holographic nailsssss!  

My most recent polish purchase was a nude - a colour I have never, ever tried in my entire life in any capacity (fashion or makeup).  I was curious, and was quite impressed with how much this shade matched my skin-tone;




It's Maybelline *Sheer Satin Slip*, three coats pictured.  I was really pleasantly surprised.  It's great for corporate workdays where you want to look polished and not over-the-top - I also thought it looked like a great bridal polish option too.  

In other beauty news, I went on the hunt for a face mask for my terribly sensitive skin the other day.  My facial skin is (annoyingly) allergic to perfume and cucumbers - if either things touch my skin I break out in puffy hives and the site is terribly sore, like anaphylactic shock just not as severe.  Seeing as many face masks contain fragrances and cucumber, they can be tricky things to avoid.
Thankfully the girls at Pricelinewere able to suggest Simple (brand) Deep Cleansing Face Mask.  It's organic and contains no sulphates, parabens or fragrances and other chemical nasties.  I've used it once and thankfully, _there were no angry skin episodes_.  I can't tell you how happy I was.  :D
I'll report back in a few weeks once I can give an accurate review of how it's affecting my skin.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Cool hun, let me know what the Glitter Girl polish is like!

And YES the konad stampy thing is _totally_ easy!!! You should get a starter kit and try it.


----------



## Samadhi

N30 - i just had a pedicure last night and they use OPI!!!! I can't remember the name of the colour, but it's a dark blood red - so sexy! :D:D I finally tried OPI!!

I also wanted to report back on how my use of Kore Komplex was going.  After 3 weeks, i've noticed my skin tone even right up, some of the smaller lines on my face aren't as prominent - even the lines on my forehead aren't as pronounced. I used the mask for the first time on saturday, and when i took it off, the open pores around my face were completely clean again. I'm amazed at this stuff and will definitely be continuing with it.   It's paraben free too!

Oh i've also got another product to rave about - MooGoo have released a roll-on deoderant - it's not an anti-perspirant, so i still sweat, but i seriously don't smell at all, except slightly of lemon myrtle. I'm astounded!!! I don't have stinky BO but yes, i do have BO sometimes and this is all natural, no aluminium, just products that neutralised the bacteria under the arms.  I'm in love!


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Okay I just want to make mention that* "Rosehip" *oil is AMAZING for your face! If anyone here suffers from *eczema* or just really dry skin on their face whether it's now or in the future... don't bother with any creams the docs prescribe you, don't get on the antibiotics they recommend... just use rosehip oil! 

I had a pretty bad case of eczema on my face for the past few months due to emotional stress and also the cold weather here completely drying out my skin.. nothing seemed to work as the creams only kept it on the low but as soon as i stopped using them it would flare up again!! I tried everything... including drinking flaxseed oil (which has made me gain a fair bit of weight) and also rubbing flaxseed on my face! That's kinda worked, seemed to dry it out more than anything. So i did some more research and they suggested i use Rosehip. Oh My GOD! Brilliant! My face is all cleared up, plus my skin in general looks super hydrated. So not sure if Rosehip has been mentioned in here already, but seriously... get on it. Look it up - the benefits are awesome!

I wont go without it now, with how sensitive my skin is i can't afford to not have it in my bathroom and apply daily. Also it has smoothed out my skin in general too.... the small wrinkles i saw coming along are smoothing right out! This stuff is where it's at when it comes to healthy skin. I used to do  alot of tanning in my time so i was getting concerned with how i would age.... im not worried at all now!

Also my nails have gone from stumps to long strong vampire nails now :D Sally Hansen nail hardener, women's multivitamins and self control. Though the self control was a lot easier once my nails weren't chipping anymore! Time to get myself some OPI!! :D:D:D


----------



## rant*N*rave

^Are you talking about the Sally Hansen stuff in the green square bottle?  It's the only thing that keeps my nails from breaking/ripping the fuck off!!!  I don't know what's so different about it from everything else on the market, but it's the only product that does anything for me or the other women in my family (the bad nails come from my mom's side ).  Super freaking awesome!!!


----------



## fizzle

DFRS, you've sold me on that rosehip oil, I'm definitely going to look for it and try it out! Thanks for all the info


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Rant N Rave - Yeah i think all of the sally hansen products are kick arse! The one i use is in a square bottle but it's clear! "Advanced Hard As Nails" it's called from the Sally Hansen range. 

Fizz -  you should be able to find rosehip in health food shops, or better yet - ebay is where i got mine! Let me know what you think of it once you get using it!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

The Colour to Watch----OPI Fall 2010 the Swiss Collection
It should be warm enough for open toed shoes this week.
My last pedi of the season.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Beeeyoodiful


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

DFRS I have raved about Rosehip oil many many times before - I've been using it religiously after cleansing for nigh on three years, and will never use anything else!  

I just buy it from the chemist - in my experience Trilogy is the best brand as their oils are organic and pure, and generally very reasonably priced.  Like, under AU$20 for a bottle.

I've noticed my skin improve since starting to use it, and I'm sure it's helped my skin to stay wrinkle free!  It has also taken care of any sunspots and pigmentation I had going on, as well as making my skin so freaking soft it's crazy.  


Now, it's my turn to rave about an _amazing_ polish I just happened to stumble across at my local Priceline recently.  It was *Sally Hansen Color Quick Fast Dry Nail Color Pen*, and I received it free with another purchase.

At first I was skeptical.  Very, very skeptical.  I mean, I use OPI, China Glaze and other 'premium' nail brands and hadn't used good ol' SH for a long time.  I was sure it was just a stupic gimmick, and wouldn't really work.

Oh how wrong I was!

I applied it that night and was surprised at how smoothly it applied - two thin coats and I was done.  You simply click the top of the pen to release the polish - like a paint pen - and paint the colour on.  It made it really easy to do my toes and also my right hand, which is always tricky for me.  It also dried in _seconds_ and once a protective top coat was on, I gave it a real run for its money.

Remember I'm an interior designer, and I am unpacking and packing up houses every day of the week.  I wore this polish for four days without a visible chip.  That's ASTONISHING for me!  They generally chip within the first day, at least!

Better than that, I saw the nails growing out underneath the polish before I saw any visible signs of tip wear or chipping.

I am definitely stocking up on this stuff for work days and times I need my polish to stay perfect like camping trips, etc.  And it's very reasonably priced, I saw it on sale for around AU$13 at Priceline.  

I can't tell you how excited I am about this product!  I would never have bothered with it had I not received it as a freebie.  I implore everyone to give it a whirl!


----------



## Pillthrill

I tried the Sally Hansen Insta Dry last night, which I had used before...
but it was black and that usually takes 2 maybe 3 coats. 
ONE COAT!
I  the ease of this stuff!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow C0TB I am _so_ trying that!!! Which shade did you try?


----------



## ocean

You guys are really making me want to go get my nails done.............
Must . Not. Do. It.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awww why not hun?? I vaguely recall that you've told me the reason before but I can't remember...


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

n3ophy7e said:


> Wow C0TB I am _so_ trying that!!! Which shade did you try?


It was just the bright candy pink one.  Loving it!  I want to buy way more.  %)


----------



## ocean

n3o- I was thinking about getting acrylic nails put over my natural nails b/c my natural nails are not holding any of the normal strengthening nail polish I've tried to put on. It just peels right off- And I don't paint them a color usually b/c my husband doesn't like it.
BUT I worry about the acrylics b/c I don't want them to be bulky and I don't want to damage the natural nail. But I have REALLY been wanting to!! And coming in here makes me want it even more!!! 

I decided thought that I would get my hair cut in December- so IF I still want my nails done in Jan. , I guess I'll just do it then


----------



## chrissie

Do you remove all oils from your nails before you paint them?  Dish soap works pretty well, if it's not moisturizing.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

http://cnd.com/Products/Color/shellac-hello.aspx
I am having this done this weekend.
The main reason why I don't get manicures is that they wreck within a hour to 3 days.

Anyone use this Shellac product?


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

> *COTB* - in my experience Trilogy is the best brand as their oils are organic and pure, and generally very reasonably priced. Like, under AU$20 for a bottle.



Yeah if you find a chemist that stocks it then great, i struggled to find any in a chemist and had to resort to a health food store which was a pain in the arse as they are usually based in shopping centers... i hardly go in them, so that was inconvenient for me. I work heaps and also partially lazy so ebay works for me  The stuff i got is 100% organic, for under $20 as well. So for those that are flat out all the time, ebay has a great range for reasonable prices too. Hell, i just bought a big 'BULK' bottle off ebay - 100% organic..... that shit's gonna last me aaages :D

But yeah - good shit! :D


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

ocean said:


> I decided thought that I would get my hair cut in December- so IF I still want my nails done in Jan. , I guess I'll just do it then



Whats the hair style in mind??? :D

Also - yeah long girly nails are FUN! Since finally growing mine, i cant believe i even began biting them in the beginning!! Damn stress. 

Definitely either grow your own or get fakies on... its amazing how good you feel with lovely nails.


----------



## ocean

chrissie said:


> Do you remove all oils from your nails before you paint them?  Dish soap works pretty well, if it's not moisturizing.



No, but I will try this- I think I have some dish soap that is not moisturizing.



drugfukkdrockstar said:


> Whats the hair style in mind??? :D
> 
> Also - yeah long girly nails are FUN! Since finally growing mine, i cant believe i even began biting them in the beginning!! Damn stress.
> 
> Definitely either grow your own or get fakies on... its amazing how good you feel with lovely nails.



I just want my hair layered a bit more b/c the ends are getting stringy from all the dying  
AND I've been using salon products like you have said, and a wide tooth comb for my wet hair as COTB said- And the top has now grown out, its like past my chin, so I figured I could layer it and get it to fit better together.
 I MIGHT (MIGHT being a major _might_, stop dying it) 
Nothing too major. I wouldn't cut a bob or anything  
I like having long hair, so I am hoping that by doing this my hair will grow past the stage it is at- 
The ends seem to want to stay at or above my bra strap.......
I had it to my waist for years and I'd like it there again.....ESPECIALLY if I decide to grow my bangs out 

And I do have long nails- They're just very uneven and need more strengthening 
I quit biting my nails (nasty habit I had all my life) about 4-5 years ago.


----------



## queenbee1127

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> http://cnd.com/Products/Color/shellac-hello.aspx
> I am having this done this weekend.
> The main reason why I don't get manicures is that they wreck within a hour to 3 days.
> 
> Anyone use this Shellac product?



I posted about getting the Shellac procedure done, I believe in the previous girly thread. 

I got it done pretty much the week that salons started offering it, so I'm sure there is a wider range of colors available now, but overall I loved it. If you work with your hands and a normal manicure only lasts you a few days, this will blow you away! Just make sure that your technician applies thin coats; I had one nail that had quite a thick layer of polish on it and I couldn't resist picking at it, which inevitably ended up ruining my nail. 

Once you near the 2 week mark, you will notice small chips in the polish but nothing like traditional polish. The thing I disliked most about the Shellac is that when your nails grow out, there is a noticeable space, much like with acrylic nails 
It's a neat procedure to get done, especially if you're looking for it to last but I found that near the end I couldn't wait to get it off. 

If you scroll down on this page from the last thread, you can read my post about it. 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=446375&page=38


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thanks!


----------



## Samadhi

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> Yeah if you find a chemist that stocks it then great, i struggled to find any in a chemist and had to resort to a health food store which was a pain in the arse as they are usually based in shopping centers... i hardly go in them, so that was inconvenient for me. I work heaps and also partially lazy so ebay works for me  The stuff i got is 100% organic, for under $20 as well. So for those that are flat out all the time, ebay has a great range for reasonable prices too. Hell, i just bought a big 'BULK' bottle off ebay - 100% organic..... that shit's gonna last me aaages :D
> 
> But yeah - good shit! :D



You've sold me, honey - knowing the distress you were going through, hearing that things have settled down for you is WONDERFUL!! I'm growing out my gels - they were only on for a month or so before the wedding so they looked nice (and i refuse to get acrylic nails), i'll get the name of the Sally Hansen product from you when i get back. Incidentally, I met the man that originally marketed Sally Hansen nail products to Walmart; he now owns a bar in chiang mai - awesome bloke. The people you meet, eh? 

This isn't really a girly thread thing - but every Thai person i've spoken to says that if you get a mosquito bite, applying tiger balm to it will literally get rid of it. I've not been bitten yet as i've been religious in applying good insect repellent (dengue fever is prevalent in Chiang Mai), but yeah, a little tip for everyone.

As for the products i mentioned earlier (Kore Komplex), my skin is still looking great - the eye cream has literally gotten rid of the small darkness under my eyes (this was before the wedding, so relaxation wasn't a factor lol), my pores are clean, and my skin looks far more even.  I've broken out while here - hormonal, so it won't stop that, but overall i've been really impressed.  I will try the rosehip oil though, as if it's good, it's a lot cheaper.

PS: in case anyone is wondering, it's pouring with rain here, hence me making an epic post


----------



## Mariposa

I mentioned in a previous girly thread that I love the look of acrylics and gels on others, but that they do not work out well for me personally.  I have strong nails that are usually unpolished or clear, shortish, unbitten, and not prone to breakage.  I used to get acrylics in high school.  I wouldn't be able to type on my phone if I had them now and since most business e-mails are written from my phone, no can do.  

I echo the quality of Sally Hansen products.  Any base coat or top coat I have ever gotten from them has completely gone the distance; the price for the good stuff (at least here) is similar to OPI/Essie, etc. but the stores very often have it on sale.  They have made a major improvement to their variety of colors in response to the fact that it isn't considered "uncorporate" to have lime green nails, etc. in many areas anymore.  

I still could not be happier with my present Aveda regimen; their "Caribbean Therapy" products have captured my heart.  The price has not captured my heart as much, so I have to switch off with Avalon Organics.  No sulfates in any of them.  I went to the styling institute again last week and my stylist was really happy with the condition of my hair except it is too frizzy unless flat-ironed.    I got a great haircut, came home with some choice samples, and if the weather was not so bad here I would not be as frizzed out.  I will figure out a good product for a cold, wet marine climate and post it here - we will see how each of the samples perform over time.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Hour 4 and I am in love with Shellac.  I might just scrub the tub hahhahaha


----------



## ocean

^This might just be my fav pic of you ever. 

The nails looks great btw!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thanks...I have posted it in 3 other places so I hope you like it


----------



## queenbee1127

Okay ladies, my boyfriend has acne on his back that I gotta do something about. I know it bothers him but I also know that he won't ever explore options to help with it, so I'm taking it upon myself. 

I know this is pretty common among young men, so I'm wondering if any of you ladies has any advice? I would prefer to almost trick him into it, like giving him a product that I know will work but not being like "hey this will help with your back acne".

Also, product recommendations for itcy, dry winter skin and the best way to whiten your teeth at home?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^There is a product from LUSH called Lemslip that is a lovely, creamy soap that helps with oily skin.  I would pop it in the shower and make sure he uses it, especially on his back.
Of course all LUSH products are cruelty free, and generally made from organic ingredients - and they're almost always super effective.  I used to buy this for an ex, and it really helped to clear things up.  

Image:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Also, I've recently discovered an amazing Manga / Anime style make-up brand called Eyeko.  They're based in the UK, but ship for free on any orders over US$55.

Their stuff is super cute, cheap and really effective.  I LOVE the fat balms (Strawberry is my fave), their mascara (OMG ANIME EYES!!!), their polishes and their Graffiti Eyeliner.

I'm an Eyeko Ambassador which means I contribute by sending photos, videos, blog links and product reviews.  If you could input my code when you complete a sale - E7993 - you'll get a free gift with your order. 

I thought I'd post a video I found detailing some info. on the Eyeko nail polishes - they are SO AWESOME, ZOMG.  I love that they're in a smaller bottle than others (seriously, how many times have you used a whole massive bottle of polish?) and the labels are too cute for words.
Also, the polish is nice and pigmented and lasts well.  AND best of all, it's reasonably priced!

Watch the video here.

Also, here's a review on the mascara.  (I  YouTube)


----------



## Samadhi

So i just got an amazing deal on Scoupon - for $49 i get $340 worth of value at Beauty on Flinders (Melbourne Australia). Includes a Professional Relaxation Massage plus a Manicure, Pedicure, Eyebrow Shape, Eyebrow & Eyelash Tint, hair Wash & Blow-wave and a $30 voucher.

It was almost sold out, so i knew the deal was on - i'm seriously chuffed. After being totally spoiled in Thailand with the prices of massage/mani/pedi/hair, I wasn't looking forward to paying Australian prices - and this, i just couldn't pass up.

I'm also shouting out, yet again, about Kore Komplex - especially the mask - i seriously can't believe how it clears my pores out - i've also had a bunch of compliments on my skin lately - a few people have been aghast when i've told them my age. One woman told me that I hav the skin of a girl in her mid-20s... given that i'm closer to my mid-30s now, i was hugely complimented! The eye cream has almost eradicated the teeny tiny lines around my eyes - although they are still there when I smile 

I've just stopped taking the pill after almost 5 years on it, so my skin has been a little temperamental, break-out wise, however i'm really interested to see how it all goes - skin, weight, how my body reacts - i'm hyper aware at the moment and am taking notes. We're hoping to fall pregnant next year (cross fingers for us) and to be honest, the pill did nothing to help my skin, etc - i still break out in hormonal pimples every month, without fail.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have been thinking about stopping the pill for the past year.  I "feel" fine but wonder would my quality of life would be improved without it.  My husband is willing to get a vascetomy.  If the next 3-4 months go well (easy periods and minimal cramps), it is go snip time for my husband.  I am not looking forward to condoms though.  No babies for us but I wish you a speedy conception, Trisse.

I will say that consistant eye cream use since my early 20's has left me with minimal lines around my eyes.  I buy whatever is on sale.  I will be 38 in January.

This is day 15 and my Shellac manicure looks decent.  I am removing it today with acetone.  My nails are growing like crazy!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am trying to remove the Shellac manicure with ugly results

I soaked in acetone for 10 minutes and still had to scrape the polish off.  Left hand not looking good.  The natural nail is scraped and my fingertips are dry.

I am not going to poo poo this manicure yet.  Next time I need to go into the salon and have them do it but the nail tech said have your husband buy acetone and soak and they will peel right off...bullshit

I am going to soak the right hand for 20 minutes. *fingers crossed* minimal damage requested


----------



## kittymeow

Samadhi said:


> I'm also shouting out, yet again, about Kore Komplex - especially the mask - i seriously can't believe how it clears my pores out - i've also had a bunch of compliments on my skin lately - a few people have been aghast when i've told them my age. One woman told me that I hav the skin of a girl in her mid-20s... given that i'm closer to my mid-30s now, i was hugely complimented! The eye cream has almost eradicated the teeny tiny lines around my eyes - although they are still there when I smile



Oh wow that sounds amazing! 
*rushes off to Google*
My skin sucks even though everyone says its great - too congested and oily and blah. I use Dermalogica mostly at the moment and the Gentle Cream Exfoliant is pretty awesome. Also onto a new scrub by Ren which is really nice. Constant vigilance is what it takes to keep my skin remotely under control.

Those coupon sites are great! I got a 1.5 hour massage, acupuncture and cupping session in the city for $40 - was really keen to try out Eastern techniques too and I loved it! :D


----------



## spork

what are y'all's experiences with ortho evra (bc patch)?


----------



## Samadhi

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I am trying to remove the Shellac manicure with ugly results
> 
> I soaked in acetone for 10 minutes and still had to scrape the polish off.  Left hand not looking good.  The natural nail is scraped and my fingertips are dry.
> 
> I am not going to poo poo this manicure yet.  Next time I need to go into the salon and have them do it but the nail tech said have your husband buy acetone and soak and they will peel right off...bullshit
> 
> I am going to soak the right hand for 20 minutes. *fingers crossed* minimal damage requested



That's the thing with any false nails - i've had to take mine off as i can't justify the cost of a $55 refill every 3 weeks (leaving them longer looks shit). 



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I have been thinking about stopping the pill for the past year.  I "feel" fine but wonder would my quality of life would be improved without it.  My husband is willing to get a vascetomy.  If the next 3-4 months go well (easy periods and minimal cramps), it is go snip time for my husband.  I am not looking forward to condoms though.  No babies for us but I wish you a speedy conception, Trisse.
> 
> I will say that consistant eye cream use since my early 20's has left me with minimal lines around my eyes.  I buy whatever is on sale.  I will be 38 in January.
> 
> This is day 15 and my Shellac manicure looks decent.  I am removing it today with acetone.  My nails are growing like crazy!



Thank you so much, lovely lady  We'll wait a couple of month until my cycle starts to normalise, but i'm feeling really weird (for lack of a better word) - crampy, sore breasts, absent-minded... i know it's due to my hormonal fluctuations (I took my last active tablet on the 13th November (2.5 weeks ago), so will just wait it out.  We'll start trying in earnest around January. We've found a great family doctor too 

Esz: It really is fantastic - especially the mask - i find the moisturiser a little heavy going, so only use a tiny amount.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Shellac is a polish but they might as well have been wraps.  I had to scrape off the layers of polish with a fingernail.  It would not wipe off.  My nails look brittle and ridged.  After soaking 20 min in acetone (which still did not peel the polish off) my fingertips are dry and peeling.  What a mess.


----------



## Samadhi

THat fucking sucks - that's how my nails looked after the gels - i guess they would have looked a lot worse if they'd been acrylics but yeah, lesson learned. My nails were really sensitive too afterwards. I've been using nail hardener and french natural nail polish to cover the uneven colour until it grows out.


----------



## queenbee1127

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Shellac is a polish but they might as well have been wraps.  I had to scrape off the layers of polish with a fingernail.  It would not wipe off.  My nails look brittle and ridged.  After soaking 20 min in acetone (which still did not peel the polish off) my fingertips are dry and peeling.  What a mess.



Is there a reason you opted not to go back to the salon for the free removal?


----------



## Fawkes

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I have been thinking about stopping the pill for the past year.  I "feel" fine but wonder would my quality of life would be improved without it.  My husband is willing to get a vascetomy.  If the next 3-4 months go well (easy periods and minimal cramps), it is go snip time for my husband.



it took me about three months before i noticed any difference, but since i stopped taking the pill in May, i feel wonderful. i didn't have any of the breast tenderness or fogginess, Samadhi experienced, though. it was just a gradual shift to feeling better and happier.

strangely my periods are still super light (2 days) and my cycle is pretty long (35 days), so it's been a pretty easy transition.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Is there any particular reason you went off the pill hun? Was it messing with your cycle or anything like that? (you don't have to answer if you don't want to!) 



queenbee1127 said:


> Is there a reason you opted not to go back to the salon for the free removal?



Sounds like the nail salon lady told PI that she could remove the manicure herself with acetone...?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

queenbee1127 said:


> Is there a reason you opted not to go back to the salon for the free removal?



Yeah it is 30 minutes away and I would not be able to get there until Saturday.  I could have lasted my my nails were getting to the point of being un-manicured.  Next time I will go back.  The nail tech works with my husband and said I would be able to remove them myself.  She made it sound easy.  Thanks N3o.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Is there any particular reason you went off the pill hun? Was it messing with your cycle or anything like that? (you don't have to answer if you don't want to!)



I hope you will answer.

I feel fine mentally.  Therapy a couple of years ago was the best.  However, I have always had a short fuse which I can control in a positive way (now).  My anger issues stem from previously unrecognized depression.  I tend to have more "male"symptoms.  Depression in men may cause them to be irritable, aggressive, or hostile.

I wonder if it would be worth discontinuing the pill just to see what affect it has on me.  I spoke to my gyno in Feb about this and she said I could continue LoEstrin into menopause.  A non hormonal IUD does not appeal to me due to the months of heavy bleeding and cramping.  I do not want to get a tubal ligation because I fear that my heavy bleeding and heavy cramps will return as they have when I have stopped the pill before.  That was at least 10 years ago.

I am not unhappy with the pill so I am stuck in a a self created pickle.  I don't like condoms.  I have a suspicion our sex life might decline due to my anxiety of becoming pregnant.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yes I have learned a valuable lesson.  My next appt is Dec 18th


----------



## n3ophy7e

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I wonder if it would be worth discontinuing the pill just to see what affect it has on me.
> 
> I am not unhappy with the pill so I am stuck in a a self created pickle.



Hmmm...are you thinking of stopping the pill purely from a curiosity perspective, i.e. to see what will happen?? If so, it's entirely possible that when you go off the pill your bad cramps and heavy bleeding will return. Are you willing to take that risk? 
If your gyno says that it's safe for you to be on the pill you're currently on until you reach menopause, then why change what you're doing?? 

I guess my attitude stems from me having so many horrible problems with all different types of contraceptives, and after years and years of bad reactions to diffferent products I've _finally_ found one that works relatively well for me, so I ain't discontinuing _this_ particular pill until I'm planning to get preggers!! :D


----------



## ocean

Yay! I just met a girl who cuts hair! I'm gonna try to get into see her for a cut and dye in January!


----------



## Samadhi

n3ophy7e said:


> Hmmm...are you thinking of stopping the pill purely from a curiosity perspective, i.e. to see what will happen?? If so, it's entirely possible that when you go off the pill your bad cramps and heavy bleeding will return. Are you willing to take that risk?
> If your gyno says that it's safe for you to be on the pill you're currently on until you reach menopause, then why change what you're doing??
> 
> I guess my attitude stems from me having so many horrible problems with all different types of contraceptives, and after years and years of bad reactions to diffferent products I've _finally_ found one that works relatively well for me, so I ain't discontinuing _this_ particular pill until* I'm planning to get preggers*!! :D



This is the only reason i'm going off the pill. I was diagnosed with endometriosis when i was 15 (1992), and have had ongoing issues with it, including 4 operations to remove retrograde endometrium in various parts of my abdomen. Interestingly, in the last 2 weeks, i have lost a little weight, my skin is fine, i just feel a bit out of sorts. In saying aaall of that - i could just still be on a bit of a downer after the wedding/honeymoon high? I'm not sure - i do know that i'm sure looking forward to a small break over Christmas 

I'm also waiting for a couple of menstrual cycles so i can track it more easily - this won't have a major effect on the trying to get pregnant, though - I would rather it be a more organic process than that, unless as a last resort, we have to treat the process in a more clinical manner (due to the endo). Cross fingers we don't!  It's exciting, though, coming off the pill for this reason; i'm a little scared about the potential dysmennhorea, but in saying that, i was still cramping like crazy at times *when* i was on the pill. I'm really just going to try not to think about it and focus on the positives. We're both really excited to see how this all turns out! :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I'm really excited for you both as well hun! You'll have to keep us updated


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

n3ophy7e said:


> Hmmm...are you thinking of stopping the pill purely from a curiosity perspective, i.e. to see what will happen??


Exactly why I haven't done it yet.  I have been thinking about it all year.
The "pros" are unknown which makes it harder to just stop the pill.  I hear stories about women who feel better without hormones.
The cons would be heavy cramping and periods, having to use condoms, worrying about pregnancy...yuck.

I am going to stay on it.  The possible benefits are not clear.
I am so flaky


----------



## Fawkes

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Is there any particular reason you went off the pill hun? Was it messing with your cycle or anything like that? (you don't have to answer if you don't want to!)



welp, i was on Seasonique (which was awesome having four ultra light periods a year) when my annual came back abnormal and i eventually needed a LEEP. long story short my cervix closed shut due to a combination of the procedure and my cervix not dilating on a monthly basis due to the Seasonique. twice i had a period and basically bled inside myself. anyway, it took 8 months for the doctors to take me seriously and give me an ultrasound since cervical stenosis is pretty rare. 

after a botched surgery where they had to forcefully dilate my cervix, i consulted my new and improved doctor and we agreed to "give my body a break" from BCP so my cervix wouldn't close again. i'd thought i'd get back on BCP in December but like i said, i feel so much better now that i'm off. i posted a thread in SLR about fertility awareness methods that explains a bit further.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That is really good that you evetually came to a resolution but it totally sucks that it took so much hassle and a botched procedure to get there. 
Hooray for new and improved doctors! 



			
				Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> I am so flaky


I would call that _being sensible_ hun  



			
				ocean said:
			
		

> Yay! I just met a girl who cuts hair! I'm gonna try to get into see her for a cut and dye in January!


I only just saw this, yay! What style/colour are you getting??


----------



## ocean

^I don't know.....can't decide.

I've thought about just having it layered a bit and keeping some length-
I've thought of an inverted bob again...........
I've been thinking of dark brown with either red or purple streaks...........
I'm indecisive.
I almost posted in here earlier to ask what you guys thought would look best with my face..........
Hmmmmmm I just don't know.


----------



## Mariposa

^A colorful inverted bob would look awesome on you.    I like that idea a lot!


----------



## chrissie

I like going to a hairdresser and telling them the basic length I want it and let them have fun.


----------



## ocean

'Posa- Even with the curliness/waviness? I'm just afraid that on rainy days , it might not hold any shape I give it..........That is my down side to that choice.........but I think it would be good to get my hair healthy......??? Hmmmmmm............
Chrissie- She was here and I asked her what she thought and she was like "I could do anything you want" and I was trying to get her to give her opinion but the only thing she said was that the streaks would be fine and to do demi permanent b/c its better for my hair. 
But nothing on shape or cut.......


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

chrissie said:


> I like going to a hairdresser and telling them the basic length I want it and let them have fun.


You sound like me!  I always tell my hair-dresser the same thing - "I'm bored, do what you like, but make sure I look beautiful at the end of the process".  



ocean said:


> 'Posa- Even with the curliness/waviness? I'm just afraid that on rainy days , it might not hold any shape I give it..........That is my down side to that choice.........but I think it would be good to get my hair healthy......???


I went for the Big Chop earlier this year and while my hair wasn't in bad shape to start with, I've noticed it's feeling more bouncy and I'm not getting _any_ split-ends what-so-ever.  

If you're worried about frizziness or the curl revolting against how you want to style it, I'd just invest in some products.  There's plenty on the market that don't weight your hair down but will give it some texture and control.


----------



## Samadhi

ocean said:


> 'Posa- Even with the curliness/waviness? I'm just afraid that on rainy days , it might not hold any shape I give it..........That is my down side to that choice.........but I think it would be good to get my hair healthy......??? Hmmmmmm............
> Chrissie- She was here and I asked her what she thought and she was like "I could do anything you want" and I was trying to get her to give her opinion but the only thing she said was that the streaks would be fine and to do demi permanent b/c its better for my hair.
> But nothing on shape or cut.......



I had my hair cut 2 years ago - from must above my waist to just above my shoulders - i LOVED it - the curl (if cut/thinned right) can be really lovely - i just used bobby pins to loosely pin it back and it was a treat - i went even shorter - almost a boy cut up the back with a severely concaved bob - which i loved, but it does require upkeep every 1-2 days.  

I'm growing my hair out a little, and am considering a fringe for the first time since i was 7 years old. I have similar concerns, as my hair is curly (it would ringlet even when it was at its longest *it looked like old telephone cord lol) so i want to talk to my hairdresser to see what kind of fringe (if any) i could get away with.  One thing i've been told is that you can get away with just washing your fringe for a few days if you feel a bit lazy, lol :D

Keep us posted, i can't wait to see the results!


----------



## ocean

I'm thinking about going in today or tomorrow.............
I'm SO SO nervous.
I've decided to go with the long bob- And I will have to wait until next month or something to dye it the way I want.....I may just do dark dark brown later this month.............
We will see how it goes.
Hopefully I don't lose the nerve.


----------



## Fawkes

^ the good thing is that it's hair and it grows back.  plus, you have such a lovely face, i think you could work the bald head, à la Natalie Portman. however, i'm sure the long bob will be very befitting.


----------



## ocean

Samadhi said:


> Keep us posted, i can't wait to see the results!



Well, not such a LONG bob but here is the cut-






(repost from TDS)

Dying it will be coming soon..........
I'm going black with either red, purple or blue streaks...........
I am SUPER excited for that part!! 

Thanks for the support and encouragement guys!
I probably wouldn't have had the balls to do it without people saying DO IT!


----------



## TINK

I soooo need to have a girls day, The only fucked up thing is..... I dont have any friends or family where I live in Southern California. I would be willing to open my condo up to a 
make-over party. Manipedis and facials (and not the kind the guys like to give us) LOL. And if you are a professional and wanna come charge for your services I think that would be cool to.  So what do you ladies in Southern California think?  Anyone insterested in doing this maybe after the holidays? Let me know. 

Me and my BL Girls in the SouthEast we used to do this all the time. I miss it.

*If you want it - it can be done*


----------



## ocean

^Oh that sounds so fun!!!
Wish you were closer to me!! 

If you have a BL Beauty Shop, post pics!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god ocean your hair looks AMAZING!!!!!! I LOVE IT!  

Good on you for going through with it hun


----------



## queenbee1127

This thread has gotten me addicted to nail polish. I just purchased OPI's Bring on the Bling from their newest collection and I LOVE IT. Quite possibly my favorite nail polish, ever. It's sparkly and festive, while remaining neutral and not overly flashy. 

It looks mostly gold...





But has flecks of other colors as well


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Ooh how pretty!  Is that from the Burlesque range?  I have a few glitters from the Wizard of Oz collection, and I adore them.  

Ocean!  Honey, your hair looks FREAKING BEAUTIFUL!  You rock that hair-do, and it's going to make your hair so healthy and bouncy.


----------



## fizzle

TINK said:


> I soooo need to have a girls day, The only fucked up thing is..... I dont have any friends or family where I live in Southern California. I would be willing to open my condo up to a
> make-over party. Manipedis and facials (and not the kind the guys like to give us) LOL. And if you are a professional and wanna come charge for your services I think that would be cool to.  So what do you ladies in Southern California think?  Anyone insterested in doing this maybe after the holidays? Let me know.
> 
> Me and my BL Girls in the SouthEast we used to do this all the time. I miss it.
> 
> *If you want it - it can be done*



That sounds like so much fun! I'm juuust far enough from SoCal (depending on where you are) that it makes it rather inconvenient to get down there. So close, yet so far


----------



## Samadhi

ocean said:


> Well, not such a LONG bob but here is the cut-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (repost from TDS)
> 
> Dying it will be coming soon..........
> I'm going black with either red, purple or blue streaks...........
> I am SUPER excited for that part!!
> 
> Thanks for the support and encouragement guys!
> I probably wouldn't have had the balls to do it without people saying DO IT!



LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT  Hot tomale! :D


----------



## Samadhi

TINK said:


> I soooo need to have a girls day, The only fucked up thing is..... I dont have any friends or family where I live in Southern California. I would be willing to open my condo up to a
> make-over party. Manipedis and facials (and not the kind the guys like to give us) LOL. And if you are a professional and wanna come charge for your services I think that would be cool to.  So what do you ladies in Southern California think?  Anyone insterested in doing this maybe after the holidays? Let me know.
> 
> Me and my BL Girls in the SouthEast we used to do this all the time. I miss it.
> 
> *If you want it - it can be done*



I wish we lived closer too! I'm lucky in that I have a circle of girlfriends who, while not all totally into beauty treatements, etc, as much as I am, would love to have a bit of a girly day... I think it's a great idea :D


----------



## ocean

Thanks girls!!!  

I am about to hop in the shower and try to style it by myself for the first time.....I am NERVOUS 
But PFF gave me some tips, so.......we will see.


----------



## Fawkes

whoa! ocean, the cut is awesome!! it really, really compliments your beautiful face.  now i'm starting feel scissor itchy. :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Girls I'ma just say it.......
I would LOVE to shave my head one day!!
Just to say that I've done it and to know what it feels like! You only live once, so I wanna make sure I do it before I die. 

Maybe when I have babies/little kids and my long hair becomes too much of a hassle, maybe I'll do it then


----------



## ocean

I have heard you say this before- 
You should do it!
I used to say I would cut my hair short (like this, 'cause is the shortest I will go) when I got pregnant.......You know, your hair is supposed to grow super healthy then- So I thought cutting it short at that time would be ideal- Maybe you should shave your head then! Then your hair will be like super short when the baby is born and probably easy to manage w/ a newborn.......?
I think you could pull off a shaved head- not many could..........
Even super short hair looks too manly on some to me- your face is feminine enough to look nice........


----------



## spork

I actually think both of you ladies could pull off the shaved head look. Me not so much, but it'd be tempting to be able to start from scratch.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ You're both lovely


----------



## TINK

ive shaved the back of my head once. then on another occasion i shaved the left side of my head, now if i ever get another head injury and have to shave my head again lets hope its on the right side. That way I can say i have shaved my head LOL


----------



## Samadhi

I've been told the opposite about motherhood and hair - if it's long, you can put it in a ponytail/plait/bun - when it's short, it tends to grow out of style quickly - which would depress me - a number of mums have said the it's easier to manage longer hair if you don't have time/money, etc. I guess i'll find out!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow that is very interesting hun, and I can definitely see how that could be the case. Please let me know how you find it when the time comes!


----------



## ocean

Samadhi said:


> I've been told the opposite about motherhood and hair - if it's long, you can put it in a ponytail/plait/bun - when it's short, it tends to grow out of style quickly - which would depress me - a number of mums have said the it's easier to manage longer hair if you don't have time/money, etc. I guess i'll find out!



Wait, Are you preggo? 
Or are you just saying, you'll find out when it happens???

I could see how that would be the case.
Either way, I am really missing my hair today. I like my hair like this and all but there have been a few times today that I have fought back tears missing my long hair....... Maybe I'm hormonal or something.............but its kind of setting in that my hair is gone 
After having short hair only a few times in my life, short hair is an adjustment.


----------



## n3ophy7e

ocean said:


> Wait, Are you preggo?
> Or are you just saying, you'll find out when it happens???
> 
> I could see how that would be the case.
> Either way, I am really missing my hair today. I like my hair like this and all but there have been a few times today that I have fought back tears missing my long hair....... Maybe I'm hormonal or something.............but its kind of setting in that my hair is gone
> After having short hair only a few times in my life, short hair is an adjustment.



Honey, your hair isn't gone forever! It'll grow back! I can understand the shock of the adjustment though. But it looks awesome so don't worry


----------



## Samadhi

Hehe, no, but i realised that I made it sound like I was (unintended)! :D

Ocean - I really understand what you're feeling - while i didn't miss my hair when i had THE BIG chop, i went back for my 3rd trim and asked him to be a little bit more adventurous. He massacred my hair; essentially gave me an undercut with completely thinned top. I wanted a concave bob, but this was a concave bob that had come from a parallel dimension (i dubbed it Cthulu bob). I bawled my eyes out when it was first done - I was supposed to go to dinner with my husband, but couldn't bear leaving the house. I washed the crap out of it when I got home, then tried to straighten it - It looked even worse than when it was curly.

It took a little while, but i started getting used to it - and started viewing the situation more philosophically - it taught me that regardless of what i had thought, i was really attached to my hair, and over time, i noticed it growing; more and more, i realised that it was growing back.  I find it amusing that getting my hair cut from waist-length to above my shoulder only evoked excitement in me, but that last "trim" devastated me.

It will grow back, honey  N3o and everyone else is right - it looks fucking hot - and you know what? you've inspired me to go ahead and get my fringe cut in  

On a different note - we had our end of year work do today - it was amazing! The afternoon had a Middle-Eastern theme - there were belly-dancers, tarot card readers, wonderful food, free cocktails and an open bar after. More importantly i wanted to tell you all about the installation in the ladies bathroom - a coin-operated GHD hair straightener, lol :D


----------



## ocean

^Thanks for the words of encouragement .....both of you 
Sorry about your Cthulu cut Glad it worked out though! (Made me smile, so thanks for that)

Go for the bangs! I think you'd look great with them- and I wanna see pics!

Did you get your cards read? 
Sounds like a fun afternoon.......wonder if the coin operated hair straightener will catch on?!?! :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Samadhi said:


> More importantly i wanted to tell you all about the installation in the ladies bathroom - a coin-operated GHD hair straightener, lol :D



That is amazing!!!


----------



## poopie

Samadhi- that's awesome! What a fun party. And I love my GHD!

Ocean- your hair is adorable! I embraced my short hair for many many years. I really miss it sometimes.  And remember, it does grow back. 

N3oph7e- After becoming an Ani Difranco addict, I wanted to shave my head too! I came fairly close. At one point, my hair was only 1.5-2" long. it was rather...butch. 

PI- if your nails are still in rough shape, check out Nailtiques or Gelous.

Okay, the rest is ridiculously pic heavy, so...

*NSFW*: 



So, some girly stuff: I bought my most expensive polish to date, OPI's Designer Series Glow. $12.50...eep! It's peeeerrrtty, though!





I have been fiending for an even more expensive polish, Rescue Beauty Lounge's No More War- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the 'pea soup' quality of this color. It's $18, though sans shipping.

So, I thought I came up with a great X-mas gift idea- nail polish. Duh, I'm obsessed. So, I have some girlfriends who are international travellers. One has been to China, so I bought some polishes (Jade is the New Black and A Good Man-darin is Hard to Find) from OPI's Hong Kong Collection for her. For my other friend, I picked up Eiffel for this Color from OPI's La Collection de France, because she just came back France. I also then headed over to Zoya's site and picked up some polishes for them. Zoya's nail polishes are all girl's names, so I picked up some fun ones. 

And I just read CotB's post about Etsy's gift finder using someone's Facebook profile. Awesome idea!!!!

Oh, and I just bought some more new nail polishes today-
China Glaze Lubu Heels- black with red shimmer




China Glaze Ruby Pumps- red jelly with red glitter




China Glaze Jolly Holly- shimmering evergreen (it's pretty amazing)





I got lots of compliments on my latest lip shade- Milani HD Advanced lipcolor Vivacious Fuschia (uh, i thought this was cheapie CVS crap- it was $10!). It's psychotically bright fuschia (for me), but it's winter and time for some berry brights against my pale skin. It wore well. I need to try it with the new Cargo Reverse Lipliner I just bought (also good on the waterline), and this clear wax lipliner I got from Maybelline.

Ooh, one more last nail polish thingy- I switched top coats from Seche Vite to Sally Hansen's Insta-dri (it's in the transparent red bottle). the Seche Vite was causing shrinkage on my tips. The SH is working pretty well so far.




Okay, I'm done!!!!!!

:D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nails look better.  Thanks.
Next Shellac manicure Dec 18th


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Going back for more? I hope it works out better this time. Or are you just going to leave it on and not try to take it off yourself? I don't get why it was such a hassle last time, it should've been fine to take it off yourself, right? 
What colour are you geting this time? 
So many questions! Rah!  


poopie, I love ALL those polishes you posted! Very nice taste m'dear


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Samadhi, I've seen coin-operated GHD's in quite a few establishments now.  They are super convenient, but I can't help but get a bit icked by the whole "sharing" idea.. I'd hate to use one and get nits or something horrible!

In my beauty news, I just had a Keratin Treatment done to my hair.  I went to La Sainte in Brisbane city (for the locals) as they had an _incredible_ deal.  I bought my treatment for $30, and they usually charge $250 and upwards depending on the curliness and length of one's hair.  

The treatment itself was pretty straight-forward.  They wash your hair with the Keratin shampoo (twice) then apply the Keratin relaxer.  It's combed through, then blow-dried and then straightened to steam out any excess product and to make the treatment "cook in" a little bit.

I have to wait 48 hours to wash my hair, and then I'm only meant to use SLS free products - which thankfully I already do!  They had the Global Keratin branded shampoo and conditioner for sale at roughly $40 a bottle, which is what they recommend you use, but I'm going to see how I fare with my own SLS and paraben free products.  

It should last for three months or so, and will hopefully mean I lose most (if not all) of my frizz and any 'unruliness' in my hair and won't need to pull out the GHD for a while!  Looking forward to doing an "after" video for my new YouTube channel.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

n3ophy7e said:


> Or are you just going to leave it on and not try to take it off yourself?



This.

I will go back to the salon to have them take it off...I swear.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ The salon removal is super easy, and your nails will turn out just fine 

Poopie, I also purchased the China Glaze polish in Lubu Heels and I started painting my nails with it earlier this week but the red glitter wasn't as prominent as it looked in the bottle, to me it looked like I had just painted my nails black. So I took it off and did the Bring on the Bling I posted a picture of.


----------



## ocean

poopie- the green polishes are too die for! I like both.....ALOT.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

*Big thumbs up for this polish.*





Eyeko Rain Polish*** - so pretty, it looks amazing on my toes!  AND it's only US$5.50.

***If you order put in my code (E7993) for a free gift!


----------



## fizzle

^I have almost that exact same color on my nails at this very moment :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I'd hate to use one and get nits or something horrible!



Nits?! Do they still exist?? :D 
I seriously haven't heard that word since I was about 8 years old haha. What are nits, even?

C0TB I absolutely adore that colour nail polish you posted. What's the name of that shade?


----------



## Samadhi

^ Lice only survive on hair, actually, and are only transmitted from hair follicle to hair follicle (and *very* occasionally bedding and clothing), so the chances of getting anything like that from a super-heated teflon coated piece of metal are, i'd say, pretty slim. 

A friend of mine contracted nits from a client a while ago, and during the course of her treatment researched the hell out of it. I spun out; i had lice when i was 8 and it went through the school, but like you, i'd not heard of it since i was a kid! Getting them as an adult is far worse, too - the bites cause an infection on your scalp and made her quite sick, poor thing. She was mortified when it was diagnosed, but she treated it straight away and it was fine.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I thought nits were lice eggs.
I think I was 6 when I had nits...not full blown lice.


----------



## Samadhi

That's right, PI - lice are the hatched 'nits'. Nits are harder to budge, and survive longer away from human hair - i've actually heard a theory that people use hair straighteners to 'pop' nits every day after treatment for head lice and nits. The heated plates are no place for eggs to hang out.  You were lucky that none of them hatched - if you had itchy hair, some may have, as the itch is the result of the bite/sucking of blood of the lice. Stupid parasites.


----------



## queenbee1127

Oh. My. God. 
I'm sure some of you have seen this "shatter" polish that OPI made as part of the 2011 Katy Perry collection, but here's a video showing how it works. January seems too far to wait!!

http://www.wrgmag.com/opi-black-shatter/


----------



## fizzle

^I've seen stuff like that, they have it for regular paint. My mom used to use it on TONS of stuff haha she was a little obsessed with it. Its awesome that they have it as a nail polish now


----------



## Fawkes

^ actually they've had it for awhile. it used to be called "Crackle" (which is funny since the girl slipped and said it on the video). i'll have to check who made it though...

EDIT: CoverGirl


----------



## fizzle

lol thats pretty funny :D Do they come in any colors other than black?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god I want that black shatter top coat!!!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

n3ophy7e said:


> C0TB I absolutely adore that colour nail polish you posted. What's the name of that shade?


It's called "Rain" - it's by one of my favourite brands, Eyeko (they do manga style makeup, they're amazing!).  If you're thinking of ordering, use my code (E7993) for a free gift.  



Samadhi said:


> ..the chances of getting anything like that from a super-heated teflon coated piece of metal are, i'd say, pretty slim.


Ah, I see.  I didn't know that.  I had the joy of re-experiencing nits and lice when the children in my life caught them a year or two back.  So.  Much.  Washing.


----------



## ocean

So, I am hoping that in the next few weeks (as long as I don't back out) I will be going to get my nails done.
I have been reading about the difference between acrylic and gel- I think I will be going with gel b/c some of my nails are long and I think gel will be more natural looking with some tips on, and some nails natural under the gel set........
I'm thinking I am going to have them painted- b/c I have been LOVING dark nail polish lately. 
I don't know what brand the place I'm going to uses but here are some colors I am really liking 






(OPI Midnight in Moscow)






 (OPI Yoga ta get this blue?)





(OPI Black Cherry Chutney)
Whoa.

I also liked Lincoln Park After Dark  and a million more..........
I never paint my nails, as I  have said a bunch in here before b/c my husband doesn't like it- but I want to.......so...........  

Has anyone ever had gel nails done? 
Are they easy to maintain? 
I guess we will see.........


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ooooh I love ALL those colours!! I have some similar ones myself, but not those exact shades


----------



## queenbee1127

LOVE the Cherry Chutney color!

Ocean, why does your husband dislike nail polish? I'm just curious if he thinks it looks cheesy or something. 

I just watched a great OPI tutorial on marbling, and hopefully I'll find some time to try it out here in the near future.


----------



## ocean

^He thinks it looks cheesy, yeah...... I believe he has said it looks "cheap" and "Childish"..........
He likes french tips but not painted.........
When I told him I was gonna have my nails painted he made some noise about it but he will survive. 


I think its cute.
I'm wondering though if I can change the color often on Gel nails...........
Or if I need to have them do it..........
I wear dark colors often so I don't think it'll be too big of a deal if I need to wait for them to change it..........if I choose something dark.......
I'm hoping magical money will appear in my mailbox for my nails :D
Otherwise I will have to wait until January to go get them done........

I'm having my hair dyed and the girl doing it said either tomorrow or Tuesday and b/c I hadn't heard from her I thought it would be Tuesday- BUT my husband just said her bf texted him that they were coming tomorrow......She has limited time, with days off and all so I can't be picky on when- I'm sick and don't feel like cleaning my house tonight though 
Hopefully they come over in the late afternoon or something.........
yay! for dying my hair! Boo for having it done while sick!


----------



## Samadhi

ocean said:


> Has anyone ever had gel nails done?
> Are they easy to maintain?
> I guess we will see.........



Hey lovey - i had bio sculpture gels done about a month before the wedding - i've never had so many compliments about my nails, it was insane. Every second woman that i handed something to literally grabbed my hand and said i had fantastic nails - they couldn't believe that they were a top coat of gel. I did't get false nails overlayed, i just had a very short French manicure look, but yeah, i have to admit, they looked pretty awesome.  If i had the disposable income, i'd not think twice about keeping them permanently - but at $55 a pop, i just can't justify that, not with the plans we have for next year. I'm almost tempted to do a short nail course, and then get a kit to do it myself - the outlay would be a bit more, but it would pay for itself. Maybe...

I'm not sure about prices in the US - you guys would probably get it done cheaper - my nail tech was a maestro at nails, though, they weren't thick, they just looked really natural


----------



## ocean

Awesome. 
Thanks Samadhi!! 


(They're 35 dollars and then 25 for refills here btw)


----------



## n3ophy7e

ocean said:


> When I told him I was gonna have my nails painted he made some noise about it but he will survive.



Hun you only live once! If you wanna do it, then do it  
Looking forward to seeing pics of your new hair colour! 
And I hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ocean said:


> ^He thinks it looks cheesy, yeah...... I believe he has said it looks "cheap" and "Childish


The last time I colour (prior to my last manicure) on my fingernails was in childhood.  I did feel a little tarted up with red nails.  I got over it....they looked so pretty!  My husband doesn't care either way.


----------



## animal_cookie

i recently had a manicure and got the cherry chutney color ocean posted on my nails.  i really liked having dark nails, so much so that i am thinking of getting another manicure.  and i liked how the polish looked black until light hit it and it turned all red and sparkly.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it is a great colour!


----------



## queenbee1127

I tried to do the marbling technique today but it turned out to be wayyy more difficult than I anticipated. I'll have to review the video and try it again when I have more time

Thus, I opted to go with the Lubu Heels color I got a few weeks ago, and to me it just looks black, the sparkle is pretty minimal   Ehhh...


----------



## ocean

^oooooh nice!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ In the sunlight it'd look sparkly for sure though! 


I just got paid and went a bit nuts ordering more nail polish off ebay. With the Aussie dollar still so good I couldn't resist. I got the following shades:


*NSFW*: 




























And on this pic I got Atlantis Pearl (featured on the pinkie nail)


----------



## ocean

^I was lookin' at that matte color blue the other day online.............

Is that the Black Cherry Chutney?!?! (The dark red sparklyish one?)


----------



## n3ophy7e

YES it is!! I've been wanting to buy it for ages so I just went for it. It's the colour that I was originally going to buy (yes, just ONE) when I logged in. Then I thought fuck it, I'll get a whole heap while I'm here  

And yeah re: the matte one, I've been curious about the matte range for ages, and Russian Navy looks like the one I'd like the most. I'll let you know what it's like when I get it


----------



## ocean

^Kay.........I look forward to hearing what you think about the matte polish.........the black cherry too but it seems everyone else liked it...so pretty..............


----------



## Samadhi

So i got a fringe cut in today - it's not a proper straight fringe (baby steps) but this side fringe thing is pissing me off already  It apparently looks really nice and one girl at work said it makes me look 5 years younger lol, but it may just take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## ocean

^Yes, they take some time to adjust to  
It took me a while.......like months before I was fully like "I LIKE this" (though I liked them before.....its was day to day)
Post pics!! I'm sure they look great on you!


----------



## Samadhi

Okay, here are some of the posed pics from my wedding...











Airbrush foundation covers all sins


----------



## n3ophy7e

Absolutely _*stunning*_ Samadhi!! You look amazing


----------



## ocean

Samadhi said:


> Okay, here are some of the posed pics from my wedding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airbrush foundation covers all sins



Wow. You look beautiful......seriously beautiful.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Samadhi said:


>



I adore this one in particular. I absolutely LOVE those nose crinkles when people smile!! So gorgeous


----------



## fizzle

Gorgeous pictures  That makeup looks amazing, very light and natural.


----------



## AmorRoark

I won't quote it again but the top photo of you with the crinkled nose is one of the most beautiful photos I've ever seen. You are gorgeous.  You breathe beauty.


----------



## Samadhi

Thank you so much  This was, by far, the single most happy day of my life and it shows in every single photo.  :D

I wanted to show Ocean a photo of my gel nails - i don't have them anymore, but they really looked good - very natural - i just had the gel overlay, not a fake nail. I looked at it more as a really expensive French manicure, lol:






In all honesty - if i had enough disposable income to be able to justify spending $55 every 3 weeks on a refill, i'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

You are effing gorgeous Trisse!
The light in your eyes reflects love.
I am so happy you have found your true mate.


----------



## ocean

Samadhi said:


> Thank you so much  This was, by far, the single most happy day of my life and it shows in every single photo.  :D
> 
> I wanted to show Ocean a photo of my gel nails - i don't have them anymore, but they really looked good - very natural - i just had the gel overlay, not a fake nail. I looked at it more as a really expensive French manicure, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty - if i had enough disposable income to be able to justify spending $55 every 3 weeks on a refill, i'd do it again in a heartbeat.



Whoa. Your nails look incredible! I love them!!!!


----------



## fizzle

Every single photo you've posted here looks like its straight out of a bridal magazine, even your hands look amazing :D Thats a great photo.


----------



## ocean

^For real.

Okay, so I painted my nails- I MIGHT MIGHT MIGHT be able to get the gel nails done and I will have to have tips put on ...............we will see if I can afford to do it.
In the meantime- I bought Sally Hansen's "Pat on the  Black" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(like a tie between "Midnight in Moscow" and "Black Cherry Chutney" just not as shiny, pretty or sparkly.........and its already chipping....but I like it)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

In the same spirit....




Shellac is back!
Fedora is the colour.


----------



## ocean

^I see you peeking at me.

I like that color........looks black, but not.


----------



## queenbee1127

Fedora is the color I originally wanted when I first got Shellac, but the manicurist didn't have it 

My black talons are growing on me, but I'm still a little disappointed that the glitter is barely noticeable. 

Have any of you seen/used this product? I think I'm gonna try it out for new years!


----------



## fizzle

^I've had that sitting in my bathroom cabinet for about a year now. Never used it though. NYE sounds like a good time to try it out! :D Maybe I'll do that too.


----------



## AmorRoark

Sam - I love your ring too! It's pretty much exactly what I want to get.


----------



## TINK

poopie - addicted much my gawd 161 nail poslish colors WOW!

Samadhi - your pictures are beatiful. I am glad your special day went well.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Wow, gorgeous shots Samadhi.  Agree on the nose-crinkle photo, that one's a keeper for sure.  

I did a count of my polishes last night, and I officially have 42.  What a nice number.  

Busty was a total sweetheart and gave me a bottle of CHANEL Nail Polish as an early Christmas gift.  I just about jumped out of my seat with happiness. I now own a beautiful bottle of CHANEL.. my life is almost complete!

I found the formula to be really lovely - worth the exorbitant price-tag, even. Holy wide, soft brush, incredible pigment, high shine and streak free application! It's a thing of beauty.

I have been told the special edition colours aren't always that great, but the permanent collection is usually good.

Also, I have been making more videos on my YouTube beauty channel.  Come and watch!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it is only $23 in the US
what is it there?


----------



## ocean

^23 bucks is ALOT for nail polish!!! :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yeah I guess it is when I think about it.
I don't think my current outfit cost $23


----------



## ocean

I've been looking at photos of nails I like for inspiration and all now that I have decided I LOVE having my nails painted even if they are uneven and short! I just don'e care b/c I like it :D
Some of these are all out crazy cool and I could never do them- but figured I'd show them here-

iPOD nails!! 

*NSFW*: 










Aren't these cool? Lace overlay!

*NSFW*: 













Winter:
*NSFW*: 











Bzzzzzz:
*NSFW*:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> it is only $23 in the US
> what is it there?


AU$42 from the CHANEL counter.


----------



## spork

I *really* like the lace overlay on the nails. I wish I could paint my nails more often, i pick at the polish too much and peel it off


----------



## ocean

I thought that if I spent 7 bucks on a nail plish it would last longer than other nail polish but , no.......
This didn't peel like the Sally Hansen Hard As Nails does (the clear I was wearing to strengthen my nails would never stay on my nails) But the Sally's Salon was chipping off after only a few days-
How long does nail polish typically last?


----------



## fizzle

It *really* depends on a lot of factors; the quality of the polish, how hard you are on your hands on a day-to-day basis, the number of layers of polish you use, and the condition your nails were in when you put on the polish (i.e. clean and dry vs not totally dry or perhaps a little dirty) I've had polishes last about a day, then this last time I painted my nails the polish lasted for a week without a chip or a scratch. It wasnt even shellac, it was just normal polish. Thats the longest I've ever had a normal polish last though.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I find using a good base coat (I've just started using ORLY Bonder) and a good Top Coat (I love Poshe Quick Dry - nails are shiny and dry to touch in 30 seconds!) can really extend the life of your polish on the nail. 

My manicures last from 4-5 days without significant chipping. You will always get wear and generally some chipping depending on what you do with your hands. I find I'm usually ready for a change once it becomes ratty. 

Did you see my post on the Sally Hansen nail pen?  That lasted like no other polish I have ever used!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ahhh ocean, welcome to the wonderful world of nail polish   

I'm very active and rough with my hands so even if I apply 3 coats of high-quality nail polish, PLUS a layer of Poshe top coat, my nails _still_ start to chip after 2-3 days. 

But that only fuels the nail polish addiction  

I apply a different colour every 3 days, on average.


----------



## ocean

Jesus. You guys are serious about your nail polish! haha
I just went through this thread looking for the post COTB was talking about with that pen (yeah, I could  have just done a search but I wanted to read other posts about nail polish) 
I can already tell this is going to be a problem for me............
I redid my nails tonight and it made me almost giddy to see fresh clean polish, shining on my nails.
I will be trying that Sally Hansen pen- 
I'm gonna be on the look out for nail polish tomorrow.

Side note: I found a post many pages back talking about how I wanted to cut my hair but I would NEVER do a bob or anything! hahaha never say never I guess, right?


----------



## n3ophy7e

ocean said:


> I redid my nails tonight and it made me almost giddy to see fresh clean polish, shining on my nails.



Yes!! You are officially addicted 


Excuse me, I just have to go and paint my nails......brb.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> AU$42 from the CHANEL counter.


Ok that is a lot to spend a wee bottle of polish!


----------



## queenbee1127

Why in the world is it nearly twice the US price? 
I guess I thought the AU $ was weaker, but I did the conversion and it's still 41 USD.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

n3ophy7e said:


> I'm very active and rough with my hands so even if I apply 3 coats of high-quality nail polish, PLUS a layer of Poshe top coat, my nails _still_ start to chip after 2-3 days.



then Shellac manicure is for you!


----------



## fizzle

^They should pay you, you'd make a great spokeswoman :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahaha
I am converted!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hmmm maybe I _will_ look in to it.... *ponders*


----------



## ocean

I went and bought two polishes and a top coat.
The SH pen was USED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When I opened it it was all covered in polish!!! I will return it in exchange for an UNUSED pen! Sheesh!
I also got another SH Salon Manicure polish- I liked that more than some of the others I saw b/c it says it has strengthener, base and top coat and growth enhancers in it!! Plus, it takes two coats and its done! I like the brush more than other polishes and its under ten bucks!! 
I got a deep red for Xmas.
Kenickie suggested a Grey polish but I didn't get the brand name from her- The Grey color was sold out. Of the brand that was there. Boo.


----------



## n3ophy7e

ocean said:


> I got a deep red for Xmas.



I'm wearing my Christmas red today too!!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

ocean said:


> I also got another SH Salon Manicure polish- I liked that more than some of the others I saw b/c it says it has strengthener, base and top coat and growth enhancers in it!! Plus, it takes two coats and its done! I like the brush more than other polishes and its under ten bucks!!


I really like SH stuff, it's almost always good value and they have some lovely colours.  



ocean said:


> I got a deep red for Xmas.


YAY!  

I'm wearing my Christmas Red as well:

*NSFW*: 







CHANEL - 159 Fire.  






queenbee1127 said:


> Why in the world is it nearly twice the US price?
> I guess I thought the AU $ was weaker, but I did the conversion and it's still 41 USD.


Oh man, don't get me started on the discrepancies between our makeup prices VS yours.. you guys get EVERYTHING about half the price we do!  It's ridiculous.  I buy almost all of my beauty products from overseas, and even with shipping, it always works out cheaper.  

The Australian government is concerned about everyone shopping online from anywhere except Australia, but I doubt it will stop until our pricing is more fair.

There are similar discrepancies with clothing, games, home wares, food.. you guys seem to get everything A LOT cheaper!  I know we have a 10% Goods and Services tax, but the differences are always a lot more than 10%.


----------



## ocean

omg. n3o    that color!!!!!!!!!!

COTB- I love it  You're new chanel?!?!


I plan to do my nails tonight- They don't look as long and perfect as yours both do but maybe I will post a pic in the next few days!


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I'm wearing my Christmas Red as well:
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL - 159 Fire.



Ooooh!!  
How does the Chanel polish go hun?


----------



## purplefirefly

I painted my fingers and toes OPI "Bogota Blackberry". It looks pretty similar to n3o's color...a perfect winter color, nice and deep.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yes it is very similar!! Lovely


----------



## ocean

Okay well, I feel like a preschooler trying to paint my nails- I am actually quite bad at it! hahahaha
My brother said "You can tell people I did it...........well actually, I'd probably do a better job!" hahaha
Sooooooo- yeah.
BUT Here is the Red I got the other day:



I tried it out and 3 coats gives this dark dark red.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Cool!
Ermm, there's actually nothing wrong with the paint job? It looks fine!


----------



## ocean

Thanks.........If you zoom you can see the paint on the skin- and the other hand is worse:D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

n3ophy7e said:


> Ooooh!!
> How does the Chanel polish go hun?


It's amazing!  Very pigmented - beautiful colour with one coat ().  It goes on so smoothly, it feels like silk.  SO much nicer than any of my OPI, ORLY, and other branded polishes.  The brush is full and thick and gorgeous, and makes applying it a breeze.

I have however, been told that the formulas for the Chanel polishes are a bit all over the shop.. the permanent collection (that's where Fire fits) are all generally pretty good, so I've heard - it's the limited edition ones that can be a bit icky to use.

As far as the wear-test goes, unfortunately it doesn't last any longer than my other colours.. but I am still finding myself reaching for it over and over again as it applies like a silken dream.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Sounds wonderful!!


----------



## claire22

queenbee1127 said:


> Why in the world is it nearly twice the US price?
> I guess I thought the AU $ was weaker, but I did the conversion and it's still 41 USD.



The US has a farrr larger market and due to our strong currency, it's expensive to import things. It's the same with everything; clothes, cds, books, drives me mad. Stupid expensive Australia.


----------



## purplefirefly

ocean said:


> Thanks.........If you zoom you can see the paint on the skin- and the other hand is worse:D



Practice makes perfect, you'll get the hang of it. 

How is your hair working out, by the way? Are you feeling more comfortable styling it?


----------



## ocean

^I am getting more and more comfortable styling it- I do plan to keep up with the trims and try to keep it healthy, but grow it back out a bit.............I think it'll take time and I will enjoy the short hair while I have it.......but I plan to let it grow rather than keep up with the short.
While I love the short hair, I figure, I can always go back 
But who knows- Next week I might say the opposite 


Um, Why did noone tell me how hard it is to remove red nail polish?!?!


----------



## fizzle

ocean said:


> Um, Why did noone tell me how hard it is to remove red nail polish?!?!



Ha, I'll feel your pain soon enough. Yea, its definitely one of the harder ones. That and glitter 

These were my christmas nails  (kind of blurry)


----------



## chrissie

oooh, cute idea!  

ocean... it's funny that red polish and lipstick will stain, but hair dye won't stick.  i think a good base coat helps with the staining.


----------



## ocean

^yeah.......I was gonna try out red lipstick but didn't know this.....maybe I won't now! :D

fizzle- Your nails are _*CUTE!*_


----------



## fizzle

Thanks 

Ocean! You should not hesitate to try red lipstick!! Red lips can be so much fun. The thing to do is just to try it out first sometime when you dont have to leave the house for a while. It'll give you plenty of time to play with different shades, but if you end up hating it just wipe it off. Yes, your lips will be stained for a little while, but it shouldnt last more then a couple of hours, especially if you keep them well moisturized. I think you'd look *amazing* in the right shade of red and really think you'd be missing out if you didnt try it! :D


----------



## queenbee1127

Fizzle, did you use the Sally Hansen french manicure stickers to help you do that look? I have been searching for them and I can't find them anywhere!!


----------



## ocean

Thanks fizzle! I might have to try..............
and yes, share your secrets on how you did your nails like that-
Have you guys seen the new SH french manicure polish- 2 in 1?? 
They come in different colors.
I want the black/Grey but since I just started painting my nails and still struggliing with just that- I figured the fancy stuff would come later


----------



## fizzle

lol actually I just use scotch tape, just make sure the base layer is really dry first, otherwise it can lift off, and remove the tape as soon as you are done painting the tip, dont let that dry or that will lift off too haha. Super cheapy way.

The base coat is OPI, the white is some really crappy stuff, it was all goopy and took me forever to get right. Its already rubbed off the tips


----------



## Pillthrill

Any nice girly christmas gifts? I got a lot but so far my favorite is the twighlight woods body wash from bath and body works.


----------



## queenbee1127

I didn't receive this, but I got my sister the Sex and the City "Lust" perfume set. She had originally asked my mom but I found it for about $12 on Amazon so I bought it for her and she loves it. Has no idea how cheap it was either!


----------



## ocean

I got a little bit of money- So I BOUGHT 4 nail polishes, a nail file, cuticle thing-
The lotion, spray and body wash of Bath and Body Works Black Raspberry Vanilla (smells good!)- I just bought Exotic Coconut lotion, Eucalyptus Body wash and Lotion, The Winter Apple Body Lotion (I already have the spray)- and some hand sanitizers.........
My mother gave me a TON of makeup she bought but didn't use- and a couple lipsticks she has used but didn't like.............I tried a Red and I looked terrible. I don't think lipstick looks right on me but I did take 2 or 3 lipsticks...........a dark reddish (I think called Fig) and a dark pinkish..........

So, lots of girly stuff for me But the smellly stuff was treating myself
The money was a nice surprise!!


----------



## Pillthrill

Yeah I know I made out with $210 in cash and gift certificates! 
I would much rather that than something that will live in my closet and not be seen until NEXT Christmas!


----------



## ocean

^Me too


----------



## Samadhi

Pillthrill said:


> Any nice girly christmas gifts? I got a lot but so far my favorite is the twighlight woods body wash from bath and body works.



I'm getting some perfume for Christmas - we didn't have time to test it on me, so we'll be doing that tomorrow, then comparing the post xmas sales with xena's online store to see which is cheaper - no, not particularly christmasey, however the spend-thrifts in us both means we can't justify paying an extra 30-50 bucks on something just so we can get it before Christmas. I'm thinking Stella McCartney by Stella McCartney. I've tried her In Two Peony which is lovely, and not available in Australia anymore, but i think i'll go with the first one.

I also got a BEAUTIFUL jewelry box. It's made from hardwood, and has beautiful detail of wood knots, etc in the centre of the lid. It has many compartments for things as well as a drawer in the bottom. I love it!

I'm getting into brooch-making, so am going to treat  myself to a trip to Spotlight to get some backing, glue, etc - then off to vintage/op shops to find interesting and cute things to make into brooches.  I was fortunate to inherit most of my grandmother's costume jewelery, so already have a nice little collection of vintage brooches. I love brooches! :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Christmas swag from my mother in law




I like that she remembered that I am not into lipstick but  gloss.


----------



## Fawkes

^ i got some Philosophy products as well. 






i also received:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ooooooooooooooooh
very nice


----------



## n3ophy7e

_Lurrrvely_ girly Christmas gifts everyone!!  



			
				ocean said:
			
		

> I tried a Red and I looked terrible.


You may recall I tried a red lipstick for my birthday dinner this year? I thought it looked WAY too much and too different, too not-me (if that makes sense). But I got a lot of compliments for it. Perhaps people were just being nice haha. But I think if you got used to seeing yourself with red lips you'd like it more. You're the perfect complexion to pull off some hot red lips! 



			
				chrissie said:
			
		

> i think a good base coat helps with the staining.


I think I'm going to have to experiment with this more. I have an AWESOME aqua blue China Glaze polish which I've only used _once_ because it stained the absolute bejeesus out of my nails!! It was so disappointing. I tried a *white* base coat but that didn't help. I'll have to try it again with a proper base coat


----------



## poopie

I just recently started wearing red lipstick (I wouldn't wear lipstick when I had my braces on). I've found a couple of colors that are okay-

MAC's RED, which is a pinky red. NYX's red (I'm not sure of the name and I am too lazy to get up). This color is perfect for me. It's a true red- not too orange, not too pink, and not brown. Wet n' Wild also makes "Retro Red" which is super cheap, wears well, and is very complementary! I find that using eye makeup remover or baby oil is great at removing lipstick stains.

As for staining nail polishes, always use a base coat. I use Orly's Bonder and it works very well for me. I always use acetone to take off my polish too. Also, underneath the base coat, use a treatment, like Gelous or Nailtiques. when there is staining, use a whitening toothpaste or lemons.

A little trick I just learned about using scotch tape when doing french tips, is to make the tape a bit less sticky by sticking it on the back of your hand once or twice. Then it will be less likely to damage your manicure.

P.S. I just did a manicure and pedicure on myself and all is right in the world. On my tips- Essie's Limited Addiction. I am so infatuated with this color! On my toes- Essie's Bold and Beautiful.

Ooh P.P.S. Check out this amazing new collection to be released by China Glaze: 





Beautiful holographic nail polish for everyone who missed out on the OMG! collection.

Also, in early January Zoya is posting a "3 free nail polishes" code! Freind them on Facebook to find out more!!! :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

poopie said:


> As for staining nail polishes, always use a base coat. I use Orly's Bonder and it works very well for me. I always use acetone to take off my polish too. Also, underneath the base coat, use a treatment, like Gelous or Nailtiques. when there is staining, use a whitening toothpaste or lemons.
> 
> A little trick I just learned about using scotch tape when doing french tips, is to make the tape a bit less sticky by sticking it on the back of your hand once or twice. Then it will be less likely to damage your manicure.


Excellent tips (pun intended ) hun! Thank you  



poopie said:


> Ooh P.P.S. Check out this amazing new collection to be released by China Glaze:



Ooooooh!!!!!! Very intriguing!


----------



## AmorRoark

Mom and I went on a shopping trip for part of my Christmas gift. I got some essentials.


----------



## doris delay

I had an engagement party just a few weeks before Christmas, so I got a double whammy of presents! My fiancée got me a beautiful pair of Louboutin's (that I'll probably never wear in fear of scratching them) -- and some amazing La Prairie make-up/skin products, which I have to say are really honestly worth all the fuss...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Congrats on your engagement doris!!


----------



## Samadhi

Louboutin and La Prairie *sigh*

Can you pretty-please post a pic of your shoes? 

Congratulations! :D


----------



## queenbee1127

AmorRourk - MAC's studio fix is my desert island product, I can't imagine living without it. I usually don't spend money on designer cosmetics but this I totally justify because there is nothing else that comes close! I have gotten all my friends addicted!


----------



## Pillthrill

New cut and color today.

My bf did the color. 

Natural light. 





Flash





Its a little dry and stiff in that pic but I hope that with learning how much product to use with the new cut and some good conditioning it will come around.


----------



## vibr8tor

oooohh i like the red!


----------



## Pillthrill

Thanks. This is the shortest I've ever had my hair and I hadn't ever bleached it before!!


----------



## Dita

stripper trick - put deodorant on shaved doocie right after shaving and every day after, until shaving again. Works like a charm.


----------



## Fawkes

^ ??? what does that do exactly?


----------



## Dita

That was in response to @queenbee1127 shaving epidemic down there. It keeps you from sweating and friction, which is what causes the red bumps after shaving.


----------



## Fawkes

oh cool! thanks for the tip... and welcome to Second Opinion.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

fizzle said:


> These were my christmas nails  (kind of blurry)


Ooh I love these!!  Gorgeous.  



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Christmas swag from my mother in law


I am so desperate to try Philosophy stuff.  Let me know what they're like!  



n3ophy7e said:


> ...I think if you got used to seeing yourself with red lips you'd like it more.


^Exactly.  It can be a real shock to see yourself looking different, but you just might like it if you get used to it.  
Also, MAC have a beautiful red lipstick I swear by - Russian Red.  It's a deep deep scarlet red, I adore it and wear it often.  

On the topic of red lips, I wore a lovely red lippy last night for my birthday celebrations:




(forgive the crappy quality, it was taken with my phone!)



poopie said:


> Beautiful holographic nail polish for everyone who missed out on the OMG! collection.


Ohmygod I love holographic polishes!!!  Argh, so excited!!! 



queenbee1127 said:


> AmorRourk - MAC's studio fix is my desert island product, I can't imagine living without it.


^I love Studio Fix too, it makes my skin look so soft and airbrushed!  Love it.  

Also, I've uploaded a heap of new videos on my YouTube beauty channel - one on the Sally Hansen nail pen, a few make-up looks and today an oily skin tips and tricks video.
Check them out, and subscribe if you feel like it!  

One last photo - my current mani, Revlon Blackest Black (love Revlon polishes, they stay like nothing else!) and China Glaze Ruby Red Pumps over the top:




It gives a really lovely subtle red shimmer when the light hits.  Gorgeous!


----------



## ocean

COTB- You look beautiful in that photo!

I finally bought OPI's Black Cherry Chutney and I'm in love with it!
I have become obsessed with nail polish.


----------



## fizzle

ocean said:


> I have become obsessed with nail polish.



Mission accomplished


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

ocean said:


> I have become obsessed with nail polish.



Oh goodness me too haha.


I went to Sephora the other day for the first time (yes, I know) and it made me wish that I had figured out makeup beyond the basics like eyeliner and undereye concealer. 
So many beauty products.


----------



## TINK

I found the best body wash. I usually don't go for the girly stuff, but this stuff is cheap, moisturizing and smells like cotton candy, all for 3 bucks.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dita said:


> stripper trick - put deodorant on shaved doocie right after shaving and every day after, until shaving again. Works like a charm.



That is indeed a good tip!! Thanks hun  
And yes, welcome to Bluelight  



			
				ocean said:
			
		

> I have become obsessed with nail polish.





			
				amanda_eats_pandas said:
			
		

> Oh goodness me too haha.


Haha join the club ladies  


I am super eager to receive my latest shipment of nail polishes. Hopefully they'll arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## ocean

You will totally love the black cherry chutney! It's amazing.

All of my nails have broken down to tiny bits......I've recently moved onto the beach and i don't know if it is more salt water air than i am used to.....( when i lived on the beach before I kept my nails short or had acrylics.) or stress but my nails are now all gone. I am still going to spinet them.....they just wont be nearly as cute . Boo. Haha


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My nails are growing but I have one ugly chip and my nail appt is in 6 days!


----------



## AmorRoark

queenbee1127 said:


> AmorRourk - MAC's studio fix is my desert island product, I can't imagine living without it. I usually don't spend money on designer cosmetics but this I totally justify because there is nothing else that comes close! I have gotten all my friends addicted!



YES! I absolutely adore it!


----------



## chrissie




----------



## spork

^yay!! :D

I just ordered Rea, Midori, and Crystal 
 free stuff, even if I do have to pay a little for shipping


----------



## chrissie

I ordered Trixie, Laney and Charla   There are some good user pics on their Facebook group of different colors.


----------



## Pillthrill

haha looks very "Tron" inspired in color


----------



## Samadhi

Boo, i tried to order but can't (outside US)


----------



## queenbee1127

I ordered Faith, Starla and Dita 












These swatches from Google seem different than the colors on the Zoya site though.


----------



## AmorRoark

Thanks guys! Totally ordering later today!


----------



## Pillthrill

Sweet!

Trixie, Luna, and Toca


----------



## AmorRoark

BTW the girl on the front page looks like COTB!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

http://www.philosophy.com/fragrance-eternal/eternal-grace-emulsion-product
Gave me an itchy rash.


----------



## AmorRoark




----------



## fizzle

I currently have bebe, crystal, and ginessa in my shopping cart, but I'm still sort of debating. I cant decide!!


----------



## poopie

Zoya order:

Heather





Malia





Tiffany





And I totally splurged and bought this: 





And now i can do this:





My pics will hopefully follow soon.

*COTB*- love the Russian Red!

And word out on the new Tronica collection is not so great. They're not linear holos. Seems like we'd be better off with holos from either GOSH or Nfu-oh.


----------



## fizzle

^Gah, I love that heather color!! Now I'm having even more trouble trying to decide!


----------



## chrissie

mmmmm tiffany is a great color!


----------



## AmorRoark

I love Heather too! I can't imagine how many free bottles they're giving out this week.


----------



## queenbee1127

Finally got the hang of marbling today! Definitely takes some practice, but it's a cool technique, especially to do it yourself and save money. Is a little wasteful as far as polish goes, so I wouldn't recommend using your Chanel or other expensive polishes, but a fun thing to try! 






With a little more practice, I think I could make them look a little nicer, but I'm pleased for my first time. Got tons of compliments on them at work, even from the guys! 

This is the video I used: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIcH4WkjZIM


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Brilliant hun, you're really getting the technique! I totally have to try it one day. How long/how much practice did it take for you to get to this result? 



poopie said:


> And I totally splurged and bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now i can do this:



Whooooa!!! The gold flecks nail polish is amazing!!


----------



## poopie

Queenbee- your water marbling looks awesome! Ive been wanting to try this, but it seems like quite the under taking. 

N3ophy7e- the gold flecks are real 24 karat gold. It's kind of a PITA to apply. Barely any gold flecks show unless I do like three coats.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That kinda sucks about having to do three coats, but it's still amazing! :D


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ That kinda sucks about having to do three coats, but it's still amazing! :D



I've got to agree with N3o, it still looks awesome.

Thanks to her facebook post this morning I stopped at the store on my way home from class and bought this:


*NSFW*: 










which I'm waiting to dry before my next class. It looks less vibrant that the picture which I like.

Question: what's the best way to get polish off of your skin right next to your nails?


----------



## fizzle

They have these things, I think they are called nail polish remover pens or polish correcting pens or something, it looks like a marker but it has acetone in it, its for that exact purpose, getting the polish off your skin right against your nails.


----------



## poopie

To clean up after putting on polish, I use a somewhat stiff, flat eye shadow brush and acetone-containing nail polish remover. Eco-tools makes some decent brushes that are available at CVS and the like. 

Pretty purple, btw!


----------



## queenbee1127

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Brilliant hun, you're really getting the technique! I totally have to try it one day. How long/how much practice did it take for you to get to this result?



This was my second attempt. I think the key is to use water that is truly room temperature like the video says, the first time I did it my water was too cold which made things difficult. Also, you have to basically lay the polish on the surface of the water, if you drop it in from too high it will just sink to the bottom of the cup. Last, it takes some practice with the tape - using enough to prevent getting polish everywhere vs. using too much and having a horrible time taking it off. 

This time I only used two colors because I couldn't find a third that was different enough to pop against the pink and silver, but next time I will definitely use three. 

The whole process: painting your nails white, letting them dry, and then doing the taping and marbling took me a little over an hour so it's not a quick procedure by any means, but it's really fun.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

fizzle said:


> They have these things, I think they are called nail polish remover pens or polish correcting pens or something, it looks like a marker but it has acetone in it, its for that exact purpose, getting the polish off your skin right against your nails.



Perfect! I'll check those out next time I got to the store.



poopie said:


> To clean up after putting on polish, I use a somewhat stiff, flat eye shadow brush and acetone-containing nail polish remover. Eco-tools makes some decent brushes that are available at CVS and the like.
> 
> Pretty purple, btw!



Hmmm... this would work well too if I can't find any of the pens Fizzle mentioned.


----------



## Pillthrill

any tips on winged liner guys? 
I'm going for a comic book inspired look with winged liner and red lips...
(I can post a pic later if you want)
but it seems to take me FOREVER to do the liner and the wing...I can't ever seem to get it right.

and I know its not make up but fashion none the less I guess. 
My shoes I ordered made from Etsy.com are done!


----------



## Queen Frostine

poopie said:


> Zoya order:
> 
> Malia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. I don't know why, but I am just salivating looking at that.  I effing love it!  I must have it!!
> 
> Also--I always have the problem of my polish peeling off my nails, does anyone else have that problem?  It seems to happen especially with glitter polish.


----------



## Samadhi

fizzle said:


> They have these things, I think they are called nail polish remover pens or polish correcting pens or something, it looks like a marker but it has acetone in it, its for that exact purpose, getting the polish off your skin right against your nails.



My nail tech showed me a technique by adding a little bit of remover into the cap, then uses a small paint brush to remove the excess nail polish.  I'm sure the pens work wonderfully, but if you're a bit of a spend-thrift (as I am), then this works an absolute treat 

Aha, poopie beat me to it :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Question: what's the best way to get polish off of your skin right next to your nails?



The purple is lovely hun!!  

Re: getting polish off your skin, I usually scrape any polish off my cuticles with another one of my nails before it dries, being careful to not actually touch the wet polish on the nail. If your nails are short this method won't work because you'll bump the wet polish off on the nail you're using to scrape the cuticle on the other hand...if that makes sense? 
Otherwise I find that any nail polish on the skin comes off before the next day anyway, just from washing my hands or showering. 

I've tried the nail correction pens (the thing that fizzle described), but I haven't had a necessity to use something like that for years, with the method that I described above. 



			
				queenbee said:
			
		

> This was my second attempt. I think the key is to use water that is truly room temperature like the video says, the first time I did it my water was too cold which made things difficult. Also, you have to basically lay the polish on the surface of the water, if you drop it in from too high it will just sink to the bottom of the cup. Last, it takes some practice with the tape - using enough to prevent getting polish everywhere vs. using too much and having a horrible time taking it off.
> 
> This time I only used two colors because I couldn't find a third that was different enough to pop against the pink and silver, but next time I will definitely use three.
> 
> The whole process: painting your nails white, letting them dry, and then doing the taping and marbling took me a little over an hour so it's not a quick procedure by any means, but it's really fun.


Cool, thanks for the feedback/info hun!  


*PT* those shoes are super cute! What is winged liner??


----------



## Pillthrill

umm google it. Its done with a liquid eyeliner. Here is the result of my attempt.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ohhh I know what you mean now :D 
Looks awesome hun!


----------



## fizzle

PT, the only tip for winged liner that I can offer is using a liquid liner. Its nearly impossible with a pencil unless you have a really good quality pencil, but I think liquid is always your best bet. Otherwise its just practice. It looks like you did a great job! 

Lately when I do that I've been doing a double wing, I love the look it gives, but its really hard to get the spacing right, and especially hard getting it even on both eyes, but its fun to do and worth it for the look it gives.




(not my eye, just an example I found on google)


----------



## n3ophy7e

I am going to try that _right now_....


----------



## fizzle

You should post some pics once you are finished! :D I'll post some myself next time I do it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Okay, this was my first go at winged liner :D The left eye was the tricky one because I'm right-handed, and it was starting to hurt from removing the make-up to re-try it so many times! So I gave up at this:

Left:





Right:





Both:


----------



## fizzle

Beautiful! Thats an amazing first go at it, you got them very even. Nice job! You'll be perfect at that in no time.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thank you lovely!! I'm definitely going to do the wings for special occasions from now on 
And thank you to you and PT for the suggestion!


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Yeah i like to give my eyes a bit of a wing every now and then, but i have never seen the double wing! Good work Rosie you have that mastered already!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thank you sweetheart!! I definitely want to experiment with it more


----------



## ThaiDie4

Yeah, im impressed N3o, that looks really good!!! and you have beautiful eyes btw!!

I got 2 new OPIs  this is a rare, rare treat for me because i am an unemployed college kid who normally spends every last cent on booze and McDonalds lol.

I got this one in hopes that it's spring-time shade will inspire winter to hurry along lol.






Do You Lilac It? is the name of it.  it!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I Lilac it!
We seriously should get together once school is out!
I know where Radford is now 

Red Baroness (Shellac)


----------



## Pillthrill

ThaiDie4 said:


> I got 2 new OPIs  this is a rare, rare treat for me because i am an unemployed college kid who normally spends every last cent on booze and McDonalds lol.



Yay other people like me. Although I actually kinda work now and cause I finished.

Love the liner N30! I'm so jealous that you can master that so quickly. I've been too afraid to try the double wing. I don't want to end up trying to scrub my eyelids off. lol 

Nails, in my last pic you can see that they are currently painted to match my new hair color. 
But all it took is one day cleaning at work... 
Dusting, washing windows and hanging curtains in all rooms of a 3 story women's shelter to tear them up pretty badly. But I was NOT repainting them to go to the pub. lol Even though I could have, the stuff only takes 1 coat to look like that and dries super fast.


----------



## queenbee1127

I wear winged liner on a daily basis, and I have found that using a cake liner with an eyeliner brush is the best way to do it. Pencils are incredibly difficult and for some reason I just don't like the look of liquid. Personal thing I guess.

If you want, I can post some pictures/method of how I do it every day, but it looks like you got it pretty good!

PI - I love Red Baronness! That's the color I did when I got my Shellac


----------



## Samadhi

queenbee1127 said:


> I wear winged liner on a daily basis, and I have found that using a cake liner with an eyeliner brush is the best way to do it. Pencils are incredibly difficult and for some reason I just don't like the look of liquid. Personal thing I guess.
> 
> *If you want, I can post some pictures/method of how I do it every day, but it looks like you got it pretty good!*
> 
> PI - I love Red Baronness! That's the color I did when I got my Shellac



please please pretty please? :D


----------



## euphoria

PT I like your new look 

So my hair straightener that I've had for 6 years I noticed was just kind of running out of steam, and since I just chopped off about 10 inches of my hair, I decided to get a new one so I can do my hair nice every day. 

I got this Argan Heat Flat Iron and it came with a free matching curling iron. The plates apparently  have the argan oil (moroccan oil) infused in them which helps condition your hair while you straighten. I was a little skeptical at first, but when I used it, it does work really well. It also comes with a little trial size bottle of the actual oil, which you put on damp hair to condition. I haven't used it yet, I figured since I have short hair now it might make it too greasy. But this flat iron is great I really love it! It was cheap too. Only like $65 for both irons because of the sale.


----------



## n3ophy7e

firefighter said:


> since I just chopped off about 10 inches of my hair,



Whoa nice one!! Do you have any before and after photos?? 


*PI* I LOVE the Red Baroness!! Such a lovely warm colour


----------



## Samadhi

firefighter said:


> PT I like your new look
> 
> So my hair straightener that I've had for 6 years I noticed was just kind of running out of steam, and since I just chopped off about 10 inches of my hair, I decided to get a new one so I can do my hair nice every day.



Woohoo great change eh? I did the same thing about 18 months ago and haven't looked back - i was thinking of growing it again, but now i'm like nah.

:D

Here are my before/afters:

Before:

November 2008:






Shitty photo (imo) but this was last April. I'm thinking of doing something similar, but with a fringe. My last hurrah before i get serious about trying for a bub and then not having time to maintain such a short cut! It was cut into a concave bob in this shot, so shorter at the back (which suits my head the most)






I freaking LOVE having short hair :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

short hair FTW
I think mine is getting too long


----------



## n3ophy7e

All this talk of short hair is making me want to cut mine....I got to work this morning on my first day back from holidays and my boss has had her hair cut shorter as well, very similar to Samadhi's length and style. 
But I love my long hair and I know I'll be sad if/when I cut it short. But on the other hand I _do_ think it's time for a change....I've had long hair since I was about 17...


----------



## Samadhi

n3ophy7e said:


> All this talk of short hair is making me want to cut mine....I got to work this morning on my first day back from holidays and my boss has had her hair cut shorter as well, very similar to Samadhi's length and style.
> But I love my long hair and I know I'll be sad if/when I cut it short. But on the other hand I _do_ think it's time for a change....I've had long hair since I was about 17...



I know exactly how you feel - your hair is *gorgeous*. I've only ever cut my hair once before this - when i was 15 - had another 10 inches or so cut, just below my shoulders - so it took me 17 years go get it cut again, and now i'm hooked. I think it's because i wasn't happy with this last cut (fringe fail) and i want to go back to my old hairdresser and get her to work her magic.


----------



## purplefirefly

ThaiDie4 said:


> Yeah, im impressed N3o, that looks really good!!! and you have beautiful eyes btw!!
> 
> I got 2 new OPIs  this is a rare, rare treat for me because i am an unemployed college kid who normally spends every last cent on booze and McDonalds lol.
> 
> I got this one in hopes that it's spring-time shade will inspire winter to hurry along lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do You Lilac It? is the name of it.  it!



I love this color!! That would be an excellent shade for my toes 

I hear you on begging for spring, I am dying for warm weather and the days of wearing sandals


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Both thumbs chipped today after the Shellac mani 2 days ago.
The nail tech was off work today so I am going back Sat for her to re-do them.
Hope the rest holds up.

For removal, nails must be kept in the acetone while gently pushing it off with an orange wood stick.


----------



## queenbee1127

*Winged/Liquid Eyeliner*

Here is my method on how I do my eye makeup everyday, including the winged liner. 

NSFW just because it contains so many pictures.


*NSFW*: 




First, these are the tools that you need to create the look: 
eye makeup remover (I LOVE Neutrogena)
Q-tips (usually takes me 2 or 3)
cake eyeliner (Mine is by Studio Gear) 
eyeliner brush (I buy them for about $1 on eBay). 






Next, I do all my face makeup and start with completely bare eyes, but you can do this however you normally do, it has no effect on the outcome of the eyeliner. 






Step 1: Using water, wet the brush and swirl in the eyeliner to pick up the product. Trace the upper lash line just like you would with any regular pencil or liquid. Don't worry if the line isn't perfect, that's what the q-tips and remover are for. 






Step 2: Lift up your eyelid and paint the liner onto the upper inner rim. This may tickle a bit and be difficult at first, but the more you practice, your body will get used to it. 






Step 3: Dip the q-tip in the remover and dab it on a towel to wipe off the excess, too much makes your skin oily and prevents other makeup from sticking. Trace the q-tip along your lid to erase any mistakes from step 1. 






Here is where I apply my eyeshadow and do my shading, then get back to the eyeliner. 






Step 4: Wetting the brush again, pull skin next to eye taut and draw a slightly curved line starting outside the eye and bringing it in to your lash line. Getting the distance, thickness and symmetry of these lines between both eyes can be tricky, but practice makes perfect and the remover and q-tips fix any mistakes. This line does not have to be perfect, the goal is to get a rough idea of where you want the liner. 






Step 5: Go over the first line again, perfecting the shape and filling in the area in between the top and bottom lashes. I like mine to look almost like slanted a triangle on the side of my face instead of just the wing line, but you can do it however you like. 







Step 6: Repeat all steps on second eye, and use remover and q-tips to make them even on both sides. Curl eyelashes and apply mascara. 






Go forth feeling beautiful!!










I hope this helps! If any parts are confusing or you need more info or pictures, let me know


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Awesome!
I am giving this a try.


----------



## chrissie

Very cute!  I do the wings but i like the light smokiness you did with it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Stunning make-up queenbee!!! You are gorgeous!! Thank you for the tutorial


----------



## chrissie

Zoya said they shipped out 8,327 orders today!


----------



## poopie

Awesome tutorial. I don't find my eye shape very conducive to wings, though. 


My Zoyas have shipped, but I haven't received an email verification yet. I'm very grateful, but antsy.

N30phy7e- you are fucking rocking the double wing!!!! What a quick study you are!

PI- I would be a bit miffed if that Shellac chipped that quickly. Your next one should be free! Or at least discounted. :D And I love your hair when it's long enough to be a bit tousled- jmo, though. 

Samadhi- you look so alluring and seductive with the long hair and so chic and hip with the bob! It's a for sure win-win. I'm torn right now about going to shoulder-length or attempting to grow to top-of-boob length. Cutting will probably win out, though!

firefighter- everytime I pick up a bottle of "argan oil", the first ingredient is always "dimethicone". GRRRRR! I hate false advertising! Sounds liek the iron is awesome though.

ThaiDai- great color! I have one super similar, OPI Done Out In Deco. It's a dusky lavender. So gorgeous and flattering.

My girlfriends were great and got me some awesome NP's for x-mas. I currently have Essie's Bahama Mama on my toes (a nice dark berry) and this is my current manicure:










This is far and away from fave thread, ladies.


----------



## Samadhi

Okay, that manicure is AMAZING :D I'm totally loving it!

As for the hair, i think i've decided to grow it, but keep thinning it out so it doesn't go boofy, but cut in a better fringe. That way i can wear it in a pony tail and still keep my fringe out. I think i'll be in good hands for this (yay DFRS  )


----------



## n3ophy7e

poopie I freaking LOVE your nails!!! I'm so going to try that!


----------



## fizzle

Your nails look so fun! I havent seen anything like that in a long time, I  it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Here is the matte OPI polish I finally tried (Russian Navy)





It's really weird, but I like it...


----------



## Samadhi

I like it n3o. It reminds me of the matte black that oldsmobiles are painted sometimes...






It looks really fierce and  a little bit tough :D


----------



## chrissie

Zoya Nail Polish and Treatments
Well here are the final numbers for the Facebook promotion: We processed 311,487 orders, which means that we are sending out 934,461 FREE bottles of nail polish.

DAMN


----------



## AmorRoark

I love matte polish!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoa Samadhi that car looks totally fierce!! %) 

There are a few downsides to the matte polish: you can't use a base coat or a top coat otherwise it loses its effect. This also means that it doesn't last as long, so this morning the tips are already rubbing off. Mind you I'm very rough with my hands so nail polish never lasts as long on my nails as it does with other people. 

And also, the matte polish dries SUPER quickly!! So there's not much room for erroneous strokes when applying.


----------



## fizzle

I think it was in one of the previous girly threads where someone posted a manicure that was matte nailpolish, but a french tip of clear. It was a really cool effect, and would help to keep the tips from rubbing off so easily. I had that same problem when I tried the matte.

Like this! But I hadnt seen the alternating nails before, thats kind of neat too, but you'd probably really have a tough time keeping the matte tip from rubbing off still.

*NSFW*: 










This is the one I was originally thinking of

*NSFW*:


----------



## chrissie

mmmm yea i love that style!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh yeah I remember that! I'm going to try that when I get home actually  
Nice repost fizzle!


----------



## ocean

fizzle said:


> I think it was in one of the previous girly threads where someone posted a manicure that was matte nailpolish, but a french tip of clear. It was a really cool effect, and would help to keep the tips from rubbing off so easily. I had that same problem when I tried the matte.
> 
> Like this! But I hadnt seen the alternating nails before, thats kind of neat too, but you'd probably really have a tough time keeping the matte tip from rubbing off still.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I was originally thinking of
> 
> *NSFW*:



LOVE that!!!!!!!!


----------



## queenbee1127

n3o - I'm thinking of getting a konad plate from e-bay. Can I just buy the plate or does it need another part to work?

I couldn't wait for my Zoya order to come and I just got my nails done today so I painted them with one I already had: 
Zoya Mata Hari





Lately I have been going to the salon to get my acrylics done but asking them to leave them plain so I can paint them myself, and the look on their face is hysterical! So confused that I would rather do it myself....


----------



## scubagirl200

fizzle i love the second pic, i'm gonna try that when i'm not so lazy!


----------



## n3ophy7e

queenbee1127 said:


> n3o - I'm thinking of getting a konad plate from e-bay. Can I just buy the plate or does it need another part to work?



Oooooh you _should_ hun!! It's so much fun  
You need to get the scraper and stamp pad as well as the plates, so make sure you buy a starter kit with the scraper and stamp pad and 1 or a few different plates. Then once you have the basics, you can buy as many separate plates as you like  

Some people say the "special" nail polish that comes with the kits is better than regular nail polish for making the stencil prints, but I just use regular nail polish and it's fine. 

Let me know if you try it!!


----------



## purplefirefly

Fantastic repost fizzle!! I like the matte tips the best I think, I like how it's really subtle by using a smiliar shade. I'm definitely going to try that the next time I paint my nails.


----------



## chrissie

I think it's the same shade, just a clear coat to make it glossy.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am so proud of myself.  I ordered what I _needed_ from Sephora and got the hell out of there.


----------



## purplefirefly

chrissie said:


> I think it's the same shade, just a clear coat to make it glossy.



Ahhhh good call!! That makes perfect sense


----------



## spork

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I am so proud of myself.  I ordered what I _needed_ from Sephora and got the hell out of there.


You're stronger than I am. I can't go in there without having a make over and spending at least $200. I've learned to just avoid the store completely


----------



## n3ophy7e

chrissie said:


> I think it's the same shade, just a clear coat to make it glossy.



Yep, I tried it for the first time last night and it looks cool but it didn't work out as polished (pardon the pun ) as I'd hoped it would. I'll post a pic or two later. 


*PI* very restrained of you hun! Good work


----------



## euphoria

poopie said:


> firefighter- everytime I pick up a bottle of "argan oil", the first ingredient is always "dimethicone". GRRRRR! I hate false advertising! Sounds liek the iron is awesome though.



Bummer! I haven't even used the actual oil yet! I knew it sounded kinda hokey! 8)


----------



## queenbee1127

Black Shatter is STILL not available at my local store. I keep calling each week and they assure me it's on the next shipment, but it never is. Has anyone else gotten their hands on a bottle? 

Also, my Zoya order is still in stage 1 - open order. I keep reading on here and FB about ladies receiving their orders and Zoya's super fast shipping, and mine hasn't even been picked from the warehouse yet! I know they processed something like 300,000 orders, so I need to be patient but I want that polish! 

/end rant


----------



## ocean

My nails are being neglected.
Tonight this stops.
They all broke off reallllly short and I painted them anyway, which was fine but then the paint has chipped off (and I picked it off) and now they're bending back and giving me problems.
The Sally Hanson's Complete Manicure nail polish has strengthener in it and it helps SOOOO much for me.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I tried the winged liner look this morning but I didn't really like it. I think next time I need to draw the wings out more and try a shadow that a tad darker. A dark purple liner would look really nice in my opinion.


----------



## Pillthrill

WOw you guys have been busy!

Great how to QueenBee, personally what do you think that advantages of a a wet powder like liner in a pot and a brush and liquid eyeliner and a think nail polish like brush. 

This is what I'm using:





But in black of course. 

Those nails are outstanding poopie! 


I've been thinking I need a new straightener but they cost so much and my last one was...free... and thinkin I should cut my hair shorter...idk

I'm still trying to find a look (well find myself really). This is what I wore out tonight (close up so you can see the eyeshadow) but I don't really like it.


----------



## purplefirefly

How short were you thinking of cutting your hair pillthrill? 

What makes you think that you want to go shorter? I like the current length of your hair...mine is a similar length and cut and it's probably my favorite length I've ever had it. I can still put it back when I want to but it's short enough to have a lot of body to it. When my hair gets long it just loses all of it's oomph.

Here's my hair currently


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

what is a hairdryer?





The nail tech fixed the four chipped nails and touched up the rest.
Minor inconvenience.  I will return in 2 weeks for another Shellac mani.

I have been sick all week but housework is calling me!
My husband said go to bed and I asked him if he was going to hire a wife for me.


----------



## ocean

pff, you are looking amazing!! 
I love the hair and bangs and shade! 


pi- hire a wife hahaha


----------



## queenbee1127

PT, I have only played around with those types of liners, and I have never found a consistency that I like. I haven't used the Hard Candy brand specifically, but I generally find that the pigment isn't what I'm looking for, it turns out kind of watery I guess. 

The brush looks fine though, you definitely want something really thin just like that.


----------



## purplefirefly

ocean said:


> pff, you are looking amazing!!
> I love the hair and bangs and shade!



Thank you so much pretty lady!!

I currently LOVE my hair...and I've tried all different colors and hair styles. I never thought I would be able to have bangs and they haven't been an issue at all to style, I am also enjoying the simplicity of my hair color, no more trips to the salon to spend $150 just to have to go back in 8 weeks *eeek!!* I'm going to keep this look for awhile.


----------



## Pillthrill

QB- Sometimes they can be a little watery, but one you add a shadow and go back over it, its really dark and sticks well. OMG I can hardly get it off half the time with 2 different make up removers.

PP- Here is a pic of what it looks like when I don't blow dry and straighten it and I'm not sure I like that longer 2nd layer closer to my neck...I think I want to go more of a bob but perhaps I should cut it upwards...like the back is...which I have no pics of the back of my head. lol And actually it is too short to pull back in a ponytail, I can make little pig tails but whats the point, just cut it shorter?? idk yet


----------



## purplefirefly

You could try going for a bob look  That could be pretty cute on you actually. I had kept an "a line bob" for a couple years, basically the front was at my chin and then the back was really short and off the back of my neck. I never left my hair curly when my hair was that short, I always straightened it....which got me to the point where I hated doing it so I just let it grow out. My hair, when that short, was of course way too short to put back at all.


----------



## Pillthrill

Yeah I've ALWAYS done curls, but I'm loving this look I'm trying out so much that I'm really not bothered by the straightening. The only time I'm bothered is when what I'm going after doesn't turn out, like my make up last night...bums me out. 
Perhaps I should get a new straightener though. The guys at the ball kiosks always bother me but they are always big $$!


----------



## purplefirefly

I have a Chi straightener that I absolutely love, it goes for about $100 though  It can be worth the investment if you think you will use it often. I've had mine for years now and I definitely think it was worth the money


----------



## Samadhi

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> what is a hairdryer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nail tech fixed the four chipped nails and touched up the rest.
> Minor inconvenience.  I will return in 2 weeks for another Shellac mani.
> 
> I have been sick all week but housework is calling me!
> My husband said go to bed and I asked him if he was going to hire a wife for me.



Feel better soon, lovely lady.

On the subject of housework, our cleaner is starting on Thursday and then fortnight from there on. WOO FUCKING HOO :D Very excited.

I get to go back to work on Wednesday (i've turned a corner and for the most part, am not wobbly on my feet), so yeah, this is going to be such a lightening of the load for our house. We also have a friend staying with us for a month or two, so this will definitely be great all-round, and the cost is outweighed by the freedom not having to clean bathrooms/mop floors and everything else brings :D


----------



## ocean

purplefirefly said:


> I have a Chi straightener that I absolutely love, it goes for about $100 though  It can be worth the investment if you think you will use it often. I've had mine for years now and I definitely think it was worth the money




I want it!
I've been using a regular ceramic straightener- 
The Chi is like titanium and tourmaline, right??
I think that makes your hair a lot smoother- at least, when the girl who does my hair straightens my hair with hers (paul mitchell, not a Chi) its much more flat and smooth.


----------



## fizzle

That could also be that hair dressers are actually magical fairies in disguise who not only can do amazing things with hair but even make it look easy, but that we mere mortals will never actually be able to do on our own hair, even with the best tools


----------



## ocean

^This may be true!


----------



## Samadhi

I use a generic straightener that's a rip off of a GHD (which the one above looks like) and to be honest, i've used a GHD and there really is little to no difference. I do need a new one, though - mine is getting a bit old (at 7 years, it's had a good innings). GHD retail in Australia for upwards of $250.00 and there is no way i'd pay that, when the difference in quality is not worth that.


----------



## Pillthrill

ok, still working on my "Marvel" make up look. 
Still not nailed but this is what I have for tonight...






"Chaos"


----------



## purplefirefly

The Chi is ceramic. I absolutely love it, it just works so well. One swoop through and the hair is straight and it just feels so soft and silky afterward.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I personally could not live without my hair straightener!

*pff* I have already said this elsewhere but you are looking absolutely amazing hun!! 

Here is a pic of the matte/gloss tips manicure I did:




fizzle, the tips rubbed off the next day anyway, despite the top coat.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Ow I am sorry that it did not last!
It is gorgeous!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah it's a pretty cool effect huh! I just wish it lasted longer :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

very


----------



## TINK

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> My husband said go to bed and I asked him if he was going to hire a wife for me.



I am a firm believer that everyone should have a wife to take care of them.  I have fibromyalgia and what I wouldn't give to have someone take care of the things I can't.

Feel better PI


----------



## purplefirefly

n3ophy7e said:


> I personally could not live without my hair straightener!
> 
> *pff* I have already said this elsewhere but you are looking absolutely amazing hun!!
> 
> Here is a pic of the matte/gloss tips manicure I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fizzle, the tips rubbed off the next day anyway, despite the top coat.



Thank you so much!! 

I love the way that looks!! I'm so excited to try it!! It's unfortunate that the tips didn't last very long thought


----------



## fizzle

That looks awesome, n3o! I wonder why the tips still rub off so easily, that seems sort of odd.


----------



## poopie

N3o- awesome!!! I love the effect. I so need to do this. Did you use tape?

I have become no longer dependent upon my flat-iron. I flat-iron my bangs sometimes still, but I'm embracing my natural curls/waves. I also like to sometimes just blow-dry, without straightening. It looks a bit more natural, plus it's much less time consuming. I flat-iron about 2-3x a month maybe.

PillThrill- you could probably get away with just using a round brush and a blow dryer to nearly straighten your hair, due to its length. I watched a couple of good tutorials on YouTube about blow-outs. The Remington Shine hair straightener gets great reviews from what Ive read and is $50. Oh, also, the new look is great. One thing I think would look great on your is a bit of brow powder/pencil. I'd use like a medium brown. I've found for me it really helps my dramatic eye looks and I have very dark brown/black eyebrows, and I use a dark brown powder sparingly. 

Had a mini shopping spree today, to sooth my soul. Went to MAC and bought their new collection (Peacocky) lipgloss. It's a hybrid between lipstick and gloss. I got a ridiculously bright pink/berry called Scandelicious. Good times. I finally bought Russian Red as well. Swung by The Body Shop (our mall's store is closing) and everything was 30% off. I love their Almond Oil intensive moisturizing hand cream (whatever it's called- it comes in a tub). And i got some Hemp face moisturizer for my marijuana-dependent BF. Ooh, I also finally picked up OPI's My Chihuahua Bites! Gorgeous in-your-face coral-ish pink. I cannot wait for warm weather.


----------



## spork

yay my zoya order is finally in shipping!


----------



## ocean

n3o nails= awesome.


----------



## queenbee1127

My Zoya is _finally_ in the picking/verification stage. Hopefully I will receive it by the end of the week.

Did a half moon manicure, my first try but it turned out pretty good. Next time I will put the stickers down farther and make the "moon" smaller. 





In other news, a co-worker loved Mata Hari so much when she saw me wearing it, she offered to buy the bottle off of me! I told her I could get her one of her own 

Also, went on a little e-bay spree and picked up Black Cherry Chutney and No Spain, No Gain - both OPI.


----------



## ocean

Black Cherry Chutney may be my favorite color I have.

Either that or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Pat in on the Black


----------



## n3ophy7e

*queenbee* I love the pink and purple half-moon manicure! Very nice 


*poopie* thank you hun! Yep I used tape  It was just a quick job to see how it would turn out. 


*ocean* I still haven't tried Black Cherry Chutney but I can't wait to! It's just not a very summer-y colour and, well, we're in the peak of the Aussie summer at the moment


----------



## chrissie

when you use tape, what kind do you use?  any tips or tricks?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Umm I just use masking tape! Seems to work just fine. The only tip I have is to obviously wait until the base coat is completely 100% dry. Other than that, it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## chrissie

ill have to try it.  i've never done french manicures, except recently ive taken to drawing black tips with a permanent marker and putting clear over it!


----------



## fizzle

Haha thats pretty clever!

I always use scotch tape, but like someone else mentioned earlier, I stick it to my hand or something a little first just to remove some of the sticky so it wont remove any polish.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

2 nails chipped since the repair.
I am canceling my next manicure.
I have fallen out of love with Shellac.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Booooo  That sucks PI.


----------



## fizzle

Wow, maybe try a different salon? Are you particularly hard on your nails? 

In happier news, my zoya order got here today :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yay!! Happy nail-painting fizzle!  


chrissie I must say that is rather clever re: black marker with top coat over the top! Which brand of markers do you use?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Fizzle, that is a good idea.  I will try another salon.  I Really like having painted nails that don't chip in the 24 hours.  There is another location about 35 min from me.  I don't _think_ I am hard on my nails.  Is there a special Shellac UV light?  She was using the OPI one.

First time in 6 years, my Sephora mail order was incorrect.  I am waiting on primer and this box had about 7 items of which none of them I really wanted...or else I would have kept it and re-ordered the primer


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Darn it, I have this thread on automatic notification but so many replies aren't emailed to me!  Today I walk in and there are 5 pages I haven't seen, and my automatic notification was for PI's comment about her shellac chipping and being out of love with it.. damn inner-workings!  

OK, rant over. 



Pillthrill said:


> any tips on winged liner guys?


I'm putting together a video for you today, honey-pie.  It should be done and dusted within a couple of hours, then I'll upload it.  I'll go through the application and tools step by step to get it to look perfect.



n3ophy7e said:


> Re: getting polish off your skin, I usually scrape any polish off my cuticles with another one of my nails before it dries, being careful to not actually touch the wet polish on the nail.


^When it comes to removing polish from the fingers, I tend to let it dry and then wash my hair.  There is something in the shampoo (not the SLS, mine doesn't contain any) and the rubbing in the hair that removed all trace of any polish from the skin - and it even works for the toes!  It's like a little magic trick.  



firefighter said:


> I got this Argan Heat Flat Iron and it came with a free matching curling iron. The plates apparently  have the argan oil (moroccan oil) infused in them which helps condition your hair while you straighten.


I'm a huge fan of Moroccan Oil, I use it on my damp hair and it makes it so silky soft.  The straightener sounds amazing!



queenbee1127 said:


> Black Shatter is STILL not available at my local store.


^I'm getting a promo bottle to review sometime soon.  Very excited.  :D



Pillthrill said:


> This is what I wore out tonight (close up so you can see the eyeshadow) but I don't really like it.


^PT, I definitely recommend wearing a nude or subtle lip with a dark smokey eye - it can be hard to pull off a bright lip with a really intense eye, and it can make you look too overdone.

Try that smokey eye maybe with some more blending around the top part, and use a nude lipstick or gloss - you may like that look better.  

I've been uploading _loads_ of beauty videos recently, and my channel is growing a lot.  My latest explains how my Clarisonic has changed my life. Click here to watch me gush - be warned, I'm massively excited about this product!


----------



## chrissie

^
i do the same to remove spare polish, if i can remember to paint my nails early on enough! (edit - on my fingers.  never tried on my toes?!)

n3o, just sharpie permanent marker.  the trick with the top coat is to do brush strokes from base to tip and wipe the brush on a sheet of paper to remove any that smeared off.  probably isn't the best solution but it works for me :D


----------



## fizzle

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> ^When it comes to removing polish from the fingers, I tend to let it dry and then wash my hair.  There is something in the shampoo (not the SLS, mine doesn't contain any) and the rubbing in the hair that removed all trace of any polish from the skin - and it even works for the toes!  It's like a little magic trick.



lol I'm sorry, I'm sure this isnt what you mean but I just have this image of someone trying to wash their hair with their feet.... do you mean rubbing the shampoo over your toes or something? Rather than actually washing your hair with your toes? :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Haha, it sounded like that didn't it!  Nope, I have nfi how it works on the toes.. maybe the shampoo being rinsed out?  It just happens like magic!  When I get out of the shower, my toes  are beautiful any stray polish is gone.


----------



## queenbee1127

I use the edge of a nail file to remove any stray polish while it is still wet. I guess if you own expensive files that you didn't want to ruin then this wouldn't be a great method, but for me it works great.

I was in Sally Beauty Supply today picking up a vent brush and got caught looking at their selection of China Glaze polishes.
Two I gotta have are, Dorothy Who? and another blue shade I can't remember the name of. 





For the first time ever, I caved and paid to become a "beauty member". It cost me $5 but you get a $5 coupon for joining, so it's almost like it's free...and with that membership, China Glaze polishes are only $4.99 USD!!!


----------



## spork

has anyone ordered stuff from here? the prices are suuuuuper nice, almost too good to be true.


----------



## fizzle

That site looks pretty iffy to me, there are no places for reviews, they take CC directly rather than offering paypal or something, they dont have any "Trusted Seller" certifications of any kind, even some of their links dont work. I'd be pretty wary of buying from them. Sad, because those are amazing prices


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

spork said:


> has anyone ordered stuff from here? the prices are suuuuuper nice, almost too good to be true.


I've ordered from this site!!!  Of course it was international shipping rates,but even then it worked out cheaper for me than buying it retail by a LONG SHOT.

The products are great, genuine and awesome - and the shipping time was reasonable too.  Don't know why they aren't reputable, I used them with no issues whatsoever.  

PS - I posted my Video Tute on the winged eyeliner look if anyone wants to take a peek: Clicky Here.


----------



## Fawkes

^ love your tutorials COTB! i'm a bit distracted by your super cute accent though! 

just to add to your very easy to follow instructions regarding the winged eyeliner, i've personally found that i can apply it much easier and neater with an angled eyeliner brush.


----------



## fizzle

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I've ordered from this site!!!  Of course it was international shipping rates,but even then it worked out cheaper for me than buying it retail by a LONG SHOT.
> 
> The products are great, genuine and awesome - and the shipping time was reasonable too.  Don't know why they aren't reputable, I used them with no issues whatsoever.



Oh good! I am glad to hear that, I'll have to order from them :D


----------



## spork

haha yeah, i can't WAIT til payday


----------



## ocean

I agree with Fawkes COTB 
The accent is super cute.

I do my eyeliner differently so it was interesting to see you do yours.
I plan to check out the rest of your vids at some point soon.


----------



## koneko

I really enjoy reading this thread but wish I could participate more. 

I'm struggling with keeping my nails nice never mind painting them! Have resolved to use the dishwasher more and keep my hands outta the "domestic water / cleaning"... 

When I got married in October I had a professional french manicure and polish done, it was so pretty. Since then I've been keeping a nail file in my handbag at all times, but my left hand (I'm a leftie) is showing me up 

I'm a disaster at eyeliner  it's not the best look on my older face, I'm better with a softer, smudgy appliance!

Anyway, loving your thread and all your tips. Thanks


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Lovely to see you in here darlin! 
I never thought liquid eyeliner suited my face either but I persisted, and now that I'm used to it, I prefer it. I do go back to the softer, smudgy pencil eyeliner occasionally though (mostly whenever I'm feeling retarded and can't get the liquid liner to be smooth and symmetrical )


----------



## koneko

^
Thanks n3o. Lol at sleek eyeliner application, maybe I need to practise more!

Don't know about you other ladies who wear specs but my eyesight is appalling for applying neat eye make up. I can always get one eye looking good but my bad one is appalling and the mis-match is so not a good look haha

I like a natural look with a good subtle base, think it suits an "ageing" face more but sometimes it's good to break out and go ott, especially for a night out or festival.

I need to get COTB's tutorials bookmarked, she's absolutely gorgeous %)


----------



## spork

so yeah, screw waiting til pay day. here's my goods:

china glaze adore





orly midnight star





orly dazzle





savina wisteria





and the best for last 
savina blue light :D





i just saw that my zoya order finally shipped out too, so this will be like christmas for me


----------



## ocean

kate- the photos I've seen of you- You don't need makeup. You have gorgeous features.  
I too am glad to see you in here.........

I am right handed and my right hand always has shorter nails than the left  
They're always breaking.  The nail polish is helping though. Keeps them stronger.......


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ My boyfriend's sister has the most amazing nails, seriously, it's incredible. She never paints them, never treats them, never files them, doesn't take any special care of them whatsoever (and doesn't have a very good diet or anything like that). She just leaves them _au natural_, and they just grow and grow and grow forever. It's criminal! 



ocean said:


> I agree with Fawkes COTB
> The accent is super cute.



C0TB has _such_ a lovely voice!! And her demeanour is perfect for doing those tutorial videos!


----------



## koneko

ocean said:


> kate- the photos I've seen of you- You don't need makeup. You have gorgeous features.
> I too am glad to see you in here.........
> 
> I am right handed and my right hand always has shorter nails than the left
> They're always breaking.  The nail polish is helping though. Keeps them stronger.......



Thanks for the welcome ocean and n3o 

The photos you've probably seen in the staff forum are most likely me a bit "outta it" have to say some substances are very youth educing on the face muscles / wrinkles lol :D but thank you for your kind comments. 

God I'd love to have nails that grow easily, naturally and beautifully. I watch my diet and am trying my best too look after them and they still don't look that great  

A French polish is very flattering but I'm loving the orly dazzle colour spork posted.

Tempting...think you girls are going to be a bad influence on me :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

kate said:


> Tempting...think you girls are going to be a bad influence on me :D



Hahaha I know right!! I was NEVER in to all this girly biznizz before I found this thread!! :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Aw guys, thank-you sooo much for the compliments on the tutorial!  I'm so glad you're all getting something out of it.  They're such fun to put together, I really get a kick out of it.  

All of the nail colours on this page are amazing!  spork, I love Savina Wisteria - pinky purples are one of my polish weaknesses!

Speaking of which, I've been looking around for cheap nail wheels recently.  I've decided I need to stop myself from buying such similar shades all the time.  I have numerous pinks, purples, blues and greens and it's hard to remember the shades when I'm ordering.
Does anyone know of a place that sells them cheaply?  And most importantly, ships to Australia?

Example image:

*NSFW*:


----------



## fizzle

For the nail plates, do they require a special kind of polish or anything, or can you just use any regular polish? I've been looking for some plates and found some really cool designs :D


----------



## Pillthrill

Thanks for the help COTB! I will trying that look out here in the next week. When I think I have it I'll get you a pic. 

I tried a purple smokey eye tonight. Not great for me but looks ok.
Don't mind the helmet, I just didn't want it to be another boring pic...





But then you couldn't see my hair. I bought a round brush ad did a blow out. I kinda wish I had a 3rd hand though. Maybe I should have watched some tutorials to make it easier...


----------



## Blondie

queenbee1127 said:


> Black Shatter is STILL not available at my local store. I keep calling each week and they assure me it's on the next shipment, but it never is. Has anyone else gotten their hands on a bottle?
> 
> Also, my Zoya order is still in stage 1 - open order. I keep reading on here and FB about ladies receiving their orders and Zoya's super fast shipping, and mine hasn't even been picked from the warehouse yet! I know they processed something like 300,000 orders, so I need to be patient but I want that polish!
> 
> /end rant



I am going to pick it up very, very soon...I shall let you know how well it works and etc


----------



## Blondie

> W0s6kCp-_k/s400/003.JPG[/IMG]
> But in black of course.
> 
> I'm still trying to find a look (well find myself really). This is what I wore out tonight (close up so you can see the eyeshadow) but I don't really like it.




Love the red lip and smokey eye...my signature fall/winter look


----------



## Blondie

poopie said:


> Zoya order:
> 
> And I totally splurged and bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now i can do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pics will hopefully follow soon.
> 
> *COTB*- love the Russian Red!
> 
> And word out on the new Tronica collection is not so great. They're not linear holos. Seems like we'd be better off with holos from either GOSH or Nfu-oh.



O-M-G where can I purchase that beautiful gold polish???

Oh and do you mean the Tronica collection by China Glaze? If so...I only own Gamer Glam so far and it is a lovely color


----------



## spork

i really like the purple, PT


----------



## Blondie

doris delay said:


> I had an engagement party just a few weeks before Christmas, so I got a double whammy of presents! My fiancée got me a beautiful pair of Louboutin's (that I'll probably never wear in fear of scratching them) -- and some amazing La Prairie make-up/skin products, which I have to say are really honestly worth all the fuss...



At my Saks Fifth Avenue store they offer a service where they will take your Loubis and have some sort of red rubbery sole placed onto the bottom of your shoe so 1) you will not slip and fall 2) the soles will still be red 3) no scratches!


----------



## Samadhi

fizzle said:


> lol I'm sorry, I'm sure this isnt what you mean but I just have this image of someone trying to wash their hair with their feet.... do you mean rubbing the shampoo over your toes or something? Rather than actually washing your hair with your toes? :D



This happens because the hot water destabalises the polish on the skin  When i've had a shower, if i've been in there for a little bit, i can literally rub the polish off my skin.


----------



## Samadhi

A really great tip for cleaning up the skin around nails after painting (i may have posted it before), that my nail tech gave me is to invest in a decent flat small paint brush (something like a flat eye shadow brush but maybe something a little more robust) - like this:






and then tip a small amount of nail polish remover into a small cup (i'm thinking something like a condiment bowl), dip the brush and use it to brush of the excess polish. Because of the flat brush, you can get really close to the nail without actually brushing it. I've seen this being done and it's really effective (and cheaper than buying polish remover pens?).


----------



## Blondie

queenbee1127 said:


> I was curious at the grocery store today, so I bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it so far. I was worried about the texture of the scrublet but turns out it's really soft rubber and does feel pretty good on your skin. I'm weary of the Garnier Nutrisse one that is similar but has a brush, seems to me like it would be too harsh for delicate facial skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you ladies suggest as far as skin care to protect against aging? I'm only 21 an don't have any signs of aging (yet) but it is something I worry about and want to protect myself against. I already use a moisturizer with SPF, and I'm pretty good about sunscreen when I know I will be outside, but does anyone have any advice or product recommendations?



I am also 21 and personally I feel more comfortable using products for "mature skin" for prevention purposes. I like to use anti-aging serums, eye creams, facial cream, night cream, etc. I can recommend specific products if you would like.


----------



## Blondie

DamagedLemon said:


> Do you girls walk well in heels? I find I can't walk very well unless the heel is shorter and stumpier like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to be able to wear this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think I will be able to.
> I also find myself constantly wanting MORE makeup, shoes, clothes, bags... and I've never been a materialistic person either so I'm hoping this is just girl syndrome!



Wedges are a fabulous option if you want more height yet with balance! Personally, I wear stiletto heels everyday and I only wear heels that are 4'' and up. Yes, everyone thinks I'm crazy (literally everyone, strangers, family, friends, my dog..etc) I can't get over how they elongate my legs and that reason alone is enough for me!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Agreed.  Wedges are my fall-back, as I can wear them (at a stretch) to work and out without freaking out that I'll roll my ankle or have to take them off because of the pain.


----------



## Blondie

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Ahh yes, that's gonna save a whole heap of money!
> You'll have to post some pics when she gets more creative
> 
> 
> So I tried the layered manicure technique. As you can see it's hard to blend the layers properly so that you can't see the distictive boundary between the separate layers, particularly when you change to the darker shade. I found that if I had the brush almost completely dry (i.e. only a teensy bit of polish on it) it was much easier to blend it properly. I used OPI Sonic Bloom as the base and did 3 layers of that, then used OPI Sea I Told You for the last 2 layers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a first go
> 
> C0TB, what's the deal with jelly polishes? I haven't heard about them before!



Have you tried applying the varnish with a sponge? I find it's super-easy to do the ombre/layered mani if you use a sponge-wedge (not for the initial base coat, of course)


----------



## Blondie

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> ^Agreed.  Wedges are my fall-back, as I can wear them (at a stretch) to work and out without freaking out that I'll roll my ankle or have to take them off because of the pain.



I've been attempting to get into wearing wedges since they are more comfortable, so I searched for the perfect pair of wedges (Tory Burch)......but then......I learned..

they no longer have the pair with the gold logo because they are from last season.

I'm tempted but just give in and buy the new wedges with the silver logo, but they just won't match!!!!


----------



## Blondie

n3ophy7e said:


> The old thread is here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god I WANT THEM!!



Is that a Minx mani? :D

oops, I was asking about those lovely silver nails rNr's?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Blondie said:


> Have you tried applying the varnish with a sponge? I find it's super-easy to do the ombre/layered mani if you use a sponge-wedge (not for the initial base coat, of course)



Ooh no I haven't, great idea hun, thanks! 

P.S haven't seen you around these parts for a while lovely, how are you?   



*PT* that helmet photo is the CUTEST thing ever!!! You are adorable :D 
Love the smokey purple by the way


----------



## chrissie

The nang nails were press-ons!

WB, Blondie, haven't seen you around in a while


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

kate said:


> Don't know about you other ladies who wear specs but my eyesight is appalling for applying neat eye make up.



I have a fair amount of nearsightedness (-6.50).  I used to have to almost kiss the mirror to see what the hell I was doing.  With practice that is no longer the case.  My glasses minimize the size of my eyes so lower eye liner is a no no.  It makes my eyes look like piss holes in the snow.


----------



## Fawkes

has anyone seen the MAC Wonder Woman collection to debut Feb 10? how cute would you look applying these?!


----------



## DamagedLemon

Hi girls!

Epic day today, thought I would share with you my new buys and also new nail colours ^_^

Toenails





Fingernails





Chunky heels





Purse!





Baaag





One shoulder maxi dress, this I loooove but the picture isn't very clear. Obviously I have to get it altered though because it goes over my toes lol.






Our mess before we left the shop.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Oh and also,

I'm currently using

Bourjois Waterproof Mascara





Maybelline Gel Eyeliner





Very good makeup, highly recommended.


----------



## ocean

^I love the blue on your toes!!!!
What is it?!?!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

DL, I like everything except the shoes 
TOO chunky for me.


----------



## fizzle

Gel liner?? I havent heard of that, it looks really nice! I love the new bag :D


----------



## DamagedLemon

Fizzle - Thanks! Do you have gel liner where you are? It's like a little paintbrush and you paint your liner on, really easy to use and lasts all day and all night without smudging!

Ocean - I'm not sure what colour exactly, I found it at the manicure shop. It's by Opi though!

PI - Thanks lol. I love chunky heels but don't own a pair so I figured I'd get one!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Ah...much easier to walk in too!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> My glasses minimize the size of my eyes so lower eye liner is a no no.  It makes my eyes look like piss holes in the snow.


There is definitely a particular technique to doing make-up when you're wearing glasses.  I have a completely different approach when I know I'll be wearing mine.  Hm, sounds like another tutorial coming on!  



Fawkes said:


> has anyone seen the MAC Wonder Woman collection to debut Feb 10? how cute would you look applying these?!


I saw these the other week and I am SO SO SO keen to get a lipstick.  They look amazing, I have nfi how MAC make their product lines so darn spot on all the time!  Love it.  

In other news, my debut beauty article was published online today!  Go forth and read!  Haha, I'm such a beauty whore.


----------



## Fawkes

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> There is definitely a particular technique to doing make-up when you're wearing glasses.  I have a completely different approach when I know I'll be wearing mine.  Hm, sounds like another tutorial coming on!



though, i don't wear glasses (i need to), i'm sure many a women would be much appreciative for such a tutorial. 


one of my goals this year was to become more organized and time-efficient and what better way to start with my cosmetics.  i looked for some ideas on storing my make-up brushes since it's such a pain to bring out my envelope case each time but too gross to throw them altogether in a drawer. so i ran across a lot of ladies that store them Sephora-style. see my interpretation below:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Fawkes that is brilliant!!


C0TB, great article hun! Good job!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ooh great job! I love doing home DIY. It's so rewarding. 

Here is my brush holder;





I like that it's clear and has separate sections so I can put my brushes I've washed upside down in one part (so the excess water rubs put, and doesn't loosen the bristles and glue).


----------



## Blondie

chrissie said:


> The nang nails were press-ons!
> 
> WB, Blondie, haven't seen you around in a while



Oh, they look just like the Minx manicures! 

and thank you...I tend to lurk here and there, but I can't resist girly makeup discussions!


----------



## Pillthrill

Kawaii Spreed Racer Look  

OMG I want those FENDI shoes! Outside my price range FOR SURE.
I'm trying to figure out how to organize my make-up for sure.

Yes! COTB we need a how to wear make-up WITH GLASSES video! 
Its tough on eyes; thats why I often take pics with my glasses off!

Here is my quick 5 min work look!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Weekend nails:





The thumb nail always works out perfectly :D 





The base coat is OPI's Black Cherry Chutney, which I LOOOOVVE!!!


----------



## ocean

^Those looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## poopie

Blondie- you can get that gold flake nail polish from SpaceUK, just google it. The brand is Rococo.

Regarding glasses, Tiffany D. on YouTube does a decent tutorial. (Makeup by Tiffany D.)

As for makeup 101, I learned so much from Makeup Geek!

I'm still saddened by the Lollipop26's absence from blogging. Most other gurus kind of annoy me. I loved her and her style. Because of her, I really only do neutrals now with my eyes. I am so embracing deep browns (even some nice light mattes). I think it's time to splurge on the UD Naked palette.

It's yucky and rainy here today. I think a manicure is in order...even if it'll be ruined tomorrow at work.

Oh, I am totally starting to lem some Frye boots. I think it's time for a splurge.


----------



## fizzle

Neo your nails look amazing!! I cant wait to get some plates :D I've been looking on ebay for the past few days, I found several I really like. Seeing how beautifully it turns out on your nails makes me even more excited :D 

I asked this on the previous page but it got lost among all the pictures  so I'll ask again, does it require a special polish? Because I'm seeing lots of "special konad polish" being sold, but is it necessary or can I use any regular polish?


----------



## Blondie

The Naked Palette is well worth the money! I actually think it's reasonably priced since you get so much out of it...Urban Decay is releasing a newer version of the palette without the 24/7 glide on pencil, they are replacing the pencil with one of their eyeshadow brushes but I believe it costs a few dollars more.

n3o- your weekend nails=LOVE  I'm totally lusting after them, and I usually HATE any sort of designs on nails. I may try the Hello Kitty nail stickers (Hello Kitty for Sephora collection)...but I'll probably end up disliking them...but maybe not!


----------



## poopie

Blondie- thanks for the info!

Fizzle- the konad polishes are great, but the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes work great, too, from what I've read.


----------



## Pillthrill

SO pretty N3o!


----------



## ocean

poopie said:


> Blondie- thanks for the info!
> 
> Fizzle- the konad polishes are great, but the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes work great, too, from what I've read.



So are the Konad polishes or an Insta Dri coat needed to seal those little things on??


----------



## poopie

I'm a bit confused Ocean. The polishes themselves form the image. The "plates" have cut-outs that you paint over. Then you take the stamp to pick up the polish image and then transfer it onto the nail. It seems that "thicker" polishes like the Konad and the Insta-Dri work the best.

But, then again, I don't have one of these fun playsets yet!!!!


----------



## ocean

I honestly thought they were like stick on things- But the plates are like stencils I guess?? 
So, if you don't put a top coat on over the little pictures painted on, it will stay? 
Or does it leave a raised thing that a top coat seals??

I'm confused ! :D


----------



## poopie

hmmm...i dont think they stay raised up after being put on the nail. and top coat always goes on!

check out youtube. it explains everything and that's how i first saw them. very neat-o!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks ladies!! It is SO much fun doing the print thingies, I love it  

*Re: the "special polishes" *
The first set I bought actually came with the white Konad special polish and I found it almost impossible to use because I didn't have the technique right yet. The special polishes are thicker than normal polish and I think they dry faster as well? So it makes it really hard to use them when you don't know what you're doing :D 

But I've found that _any_ polish works well! And the special polishes only come in like white, black, blue and red. So that is a bit limiting in terms of colours you can use. The designs below were all done using regular nail polish. 

*NSFW*: 


























The Konad system works like this:
1. Paint some polish on to the stencil print you want to use
2. Scrape the excess polish off the top so that a thin layer of polish is left inside the stencil
3. Roll the stamp pad over the stencil so it picks up that thin layer of polish
4. Roll the stamp pad over your nail so the stencil print transfers on to the nail
5. Let it dry and then apply a top coat.

I find that you have to clean the excess nail polish off the stencil plate every 2 or 3 stamps that you do, depending on what environment you're working in and how quickly you're doing each print, otherwise the stamp pad won't pick up the stencil properly. It also takes a bit of practice to get the print aligned properly and to make sure the whole stencil print gets picked up by the stamp pad. But it's so much fun!!


----------



## ocean

^Thanks n3o, that makes it sound easy- well, not easy but makes it more clear for me


----------



## AmorRoark

You guys must be nearly ambidextrous! How long did it take you all to get good with your left hand??

::insert sexual joke::


----------



## n3ophy7e

Lol cheeky :D 
I am_ kinda_ ambidextrous...not as good as I'd like to be (like, with handwriting and stuff) but I practise using my left hand whenever I can remember.  
As for nails, yeah pretty much totally ambidextrous in that department, just from practice!


----------



## fizzle

Thank you for all the info! I'm so excited to try it :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I've been looking for a Naked palette for _forever_. It's so hard to find somewhere that ships to Australia, though!  We don't have any UD stockists.


----------



## Samadhi

So i finally psyched myself up and had a proper fringe cut in today (after talking about it on here and to everyone for months lol) - it's relatively blunt (but a little more wispy), but not straight across, it's *slightly* rounded at the edges. I'm now a nice shiny black, and my hairdresser took out a heap of bulk. One of the other haidressers squealed and yelled "China Girl!" lol. I was a little freaked at first, but it's growing on me. The big test will be when i wash it - to see what the fringe looks like without running a straightener through it.

PS: I was told today that GHDs are crap nowadays - the company has been sold and anything purchased less than 3 years ago is made by cheap child labour in China  Cloud 9 is the new choice for stylists.

edit: here's a crappy iphone shot of my fringe. My hair is up in a ponytail. Still getting used to it, but it's growing on me


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Pretty Lady


----------



## AmorRoark

I like it a lot girlie.  That said, your face is immaculate so it's hard not to like anything else going on around it (not just saying that).


----------



## koneko

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> There is definitely a particular technique to doing make-up when you're wearing glasses.  I have a completely different approach when I know I'll be wearing mine.  Hm, sounds like another tutorial coming on!



I've just discovered your tutorials! They're fantastic  Yes please to one for us ladies who wear glasses.

What I've learnt already is I really, really need to invest in more and better brushes - that and a magnifying mirror lol

Samadhi your fringe looks great. Alas my face shape doesn't lend itself to one, my hairdresser will only entertain me if it's a slated side one that's layered into the rest of my hair - and still then she doesn't think it's the best look for me. The lady is always right


----------



## poopie

Samadhi looks great! 

So, with Blondie's push, I picked up the UD Naked palette- with the two-sided pencil and original cost! Yay! I also picked up this psychotically bright pink np- Orly's Cabana Boy. It will be a perfect color on toes in summer. I also got that Tend Skin which is supposed to be great for razor bumps. Oh, and I needed a new bronzer, so I got Too Faced's Beach Bunny (California in a Compact).

I had a gift card for Kohl's and picked these up:





I can't wait for summer!!!


----------



## Blondie

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I've been looking for a Naked palette for _forever_. It's so hard to find somewhere that ships to Australia, though!  We don't have any UD stockists.



When stop by my Ulta/Sephora I will check to see if they have any in stock. If so, I will gladly pick one up and send it to you! Maybe we can even do a swap?


----------



## Blondie

My newest brush set by Sigma! It's the "Make Me Blush" kit and I adore the coral-y pink color! Sigma has released the same set (with case that turns into brush holders) in black, purple, and teal/aqua color as well.

I'm definitely going to use the case for when I travel, but I'm actually going to store the brushes in this adorable Tiffany mug (I'm thinking one mug for eye brushes and another mug for face brushes)






edit- I'll probably end up picking up 3 mugs so I also have one to drink my coffee/tea out of...how very Audrey-esque hehe


----------



## queenbee1127

Got my Zoya order today, as well as the two OPI's I ordered. PLUS the China Glaze that I got from Sally. I'm having a polish overload, I don't know what to use first!

China Glaze - Frostbite


----------



## Pillthrill

ooo I hope to get my Zoya order next week!! 

I know I'm going to a party tonight that has blacklights and I thought blacklight reactive nail polish or something would be fun. Sadly I DON'T HAVE ANY!
Oh well we will see if glow in the dark works but its an ugly dead finger yellow in the light!
Throw on my "Zombie" t-shit and call it a "look" I guess...


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I actually tried to find some blacklight nail polish for Halloween but wasn't successful 


*Samadhi* your fringe looks great lovely!! Absolutely gorgeous!  


*poopie* those heel are super cute hun, nice choice! 


*Blondie* I meant to say the other day, it's good to see you round these parts again hun, how've you been?  
And I'm a little bit in love with that Tiffany mug!


----------



## Pillthrill

Tried COTB suggestions, its best you can only see one eye. LOL


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> There is definitely a particular technique to doing make-up when you're wearing glasses.  I have a completely different approach when I know I'll be wearing mine.  Hm, sounds like another tutorial coming on!



Yes please :D


I blow dry and straighten my hair almost everyday and as a result I'm getting a ton of split ends which is definitely no bueno. So what are some ways to protect my hair (I already use a heat protecting spray) from splits? Do you guys have a favorite oil? A method of naturally drying your hair where it doesn't get too frizzy? Or a way of blow drying your hair so that it comes out straight?

So many questions but I appreciate the answers.


----------



## Blondie

^ Moroccanoil!!!! 

http://www.moroccanoil.com/

It is the best hair product I have ever used...before that I used the CHI Silk Infusion, CHI Keratin Mist, CHI 44 Iron Guard, Joico KPAK leave-in treatment, Paul Mitchell Super Skinny serum, etc...but now that I have found Moroccanoil it is the ONLY product I need/use. I also think it helps dry your hair a bit faster,  IMO.


----------



## purplefirefly

poopie said:


> I had a gift card for Kohl's and picked these up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for summer!!!



Those are so fucking sexy!! 

*tries to resist the strong urge to go shoe shopping*

I cannot wait for summer too....it seems like 90% of my shoes are sandals and they are getting pretty lonely in the closet


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Blondie said:


> When stop by my Ulta/Sephora I will check to see if they have any in stock. If so, I will gladly pick one up and send it to you! Maybe we can even do a swap?


Oh honey, yes yes yesssss!  I would LOVE this and appreciate it so so much.  Do you have Paypal?  I can xfer' the funds + postage to you, no problems.  
And hells yes, a swap would be awesome!  Are there any Australian make-up items you're keen on?  Or we could just do one for fun and include some nice bits and pieces after the palette?



queenbee1127 said:


> China Glaze - Frostbite


I need that colour - it's perfect!  



Blondie said:


> ^ Moroccanoil!!!!
> 
> http://www.moroccanoil.com/
> 
> It is the best hair product I have ever used.


Seconded.  This stuff is the SHIZ.  I adore it, and it's all I ever use.


----------



## Blondie

I'm not too familiar with Aussie cosmetics, but I'd love to try anything that you think I'd enjoy. I think I'm going to go shopping tomorrow or the next day so I will definitely check to see if they have any. I got lucky at Ulta awhile back and they had a few in stock, but I haven't seen any since. The palette is usually sold out at Sephora, but here's hoping! Oh and yes I do have paypal.


----------



## queenbee1127

I'm so annoyed. I called my local Ulta yesterday, after weeks of hounding Beauty Brands about Black Shatter, and they said they had it in stock. Went to pick it up today and it was already sold out! Hopefully they're getting more on Friday, I'm going to stake out and be the first person in that door!

To console myself, I purchased a bottle of Orly's Space Cadet. I was pretty surprised they still had it in stock since it was a limited edition from September. 





Meh...it was an alright day in beauty land. 

P.S. Looked at Moroccanoil in Beauty Brands while I was in there picking up some things and it was $41 USD! Is it really that expensive, or is it cheaper off their website? I can think of quite a few things I would rather spend $40 on...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoa PT that colour is awesome! I love it  

I finally got some hair product yesterday (yes I also finally got my hair trimmed at the hairdresser yesterday ). It's not "product" so to speak, but it's more just a moisturising lotion for hair, kinda thing. It's called Trichovedic Moisture Surge. I'm going to try it out after my shower today.


----------



## Blondie

queenbee1127 said:


> I'm so annoyed. I called my local Ulta yesterday, after weeks of hounding Beauty Brands about Black Shatter, and they said they had it in stock. Went to pick it up today and it was already sold out! Hopefully they're getting more on Friday, I'm going to stake out and be the first person in that door!
> 
> To console myself, I purchased a bottle of Orly's Space Cadet. I was pretty surprised they still had it in stock since it was a limited edition from September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...it was an alright day in beauty land.
> 
> P.S. Looked at Moroccanoil in Beauty Brands while I was in there picking up some things and it was $41 USD! Is it really that expensive, or is it cheaper off their website? I can think of quite a few things I would rather spend $40 on...



I believe that is about the average price for a bottle of Moroccanoil...I paid $20 for mine because I bought it at a store for professionals and everything is discounted. Have you tried looking on Amazon?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Blondie said:


> I believe that is about the average price for a bottle of Moroccanoil...I paid $20 for mine because I bought it at a store for professionals and everything is discounted. Have you tried looking on Amazon?



I was going to mention that, $40 a bottle is expensive! Especially when you're a student. Is it worth it though?


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Most large-ish cities have these professional stores so you can find much cheaper products. When you find them it's like a gold mine.


----------



## fizzle

^*Drooooooooool!!*


----------



## n3ophy7e

fizzle that's exactly what I was going to say!!!! *drooooool*


----------



## Keaton

it seems like this thread is always active.
im tempted to paint my nails just so i can contribute


----------



## Blondie

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I was going to mention that, $40 a bottle is expensive! Especially when you're a student. Is it worth it though?



Honestly, if I had to pay $40 for it, I totally would. It's SO worth it!!! Holy grail hair product for me!

The pro store I go to requires beauty/cosmo license...but there are some that do not!


----------



## n3ophy7e

NationOfThizzlam said:


> it seems like this thread is always active.
> im tempted to paint my nails just so i can contribute



Nothin' wrong with a bit of nail polish on guys NoT


----------



## Blondie

Current nail polish: 
"For Audrey" by China Glaze (perfect Tiffany blue color!)





Today's shopping:


----------



## Keaton

n3ophy7e said:


> Nothin' wrong with a bit of nail polish on guys NoT



what color do you think i should do?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Blue, fo sho


----------



## Keaton

dark or light?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nevermind, I did it for you


----------



## ocean

^That looks awesome! I love it.


My hair is at that awkward length where it looks all funky in the back  
I don't know what to do with it........
Any people with Bobs looking a little weird in the back?


----------



## Keaton

nice i definitely think i could rock that color tbh. but i have issues applying the paint. wanna do it for me?


----------



## ocean

AmorRoark said:


> ^ Most large-ish cities have these professional stores so you can find much cheaper products. When you find them it's like a gold mine.



This is like nail porn.


----------



## purplefirefly

n3o: I LOVE your nails!!! They look amazing!!


----------



## Keaton

i lol'd at nail porn... hehe


----------



## Mariposa

I also loled @ nail porn.  :D

Aunt was wearing I'm Not Really A Waitress for dinner last night with a royal blue shirt.  She's one of my style icons - stunning at 61.  I feel like I really need to pretty up now!  

I'm staying in CA a few more days than anticipated, so I have time to go to my favorite nail salon.  No acrylics or gels for me... just pampering with a mani, pedi, and eyebrow wax.  When I get back up north, I am going to do some drastic highlights (not myself, going to Aveda).  I am tired of feeling so blase about my appearance.  If I have to drop a few bucks to improve it... can't place a price tag on beauty!


----------



## chrissie

I got my Zoya order right before my trip.  Brought two of the bottles with me and one broke in transit and is now all on the inside of one of my new packing cubes   Plus side is that the cube is plasticy so it should be removable.  It was a glittery shade so I hope it doesn't stick too much.

Trixie is fabulous though.  I can see myself wearing this every single day!  I'm a sucker for silver polish and have been lost since Sally Hansen removed their metallic line.


----------



## Keaton

I need ten of you ladies.
One for every one of my fingers. 
I need paint.
Any takers?


----------



## Fawkes

Blondie - break out those Louboutin's and take a picture already!!! i'm dying from suspense! also, the Tiffany blue polish is one of the "IT" nail shades for spring. it's really lovely.


----------



## fizzle

NOT, you are welcome to participate here even without painting your nails  But if you still need volunteers I am happy to offer my services! :D

Blondie, you would make an awesome shopping buddy.


----------



## Keaton

fizzle said:


> NOT, you are welcome to participate here even without painting your nails  But if you still need volunteers I am happy to offer my services! :D
> 
> Blondie, you would make an awesome shopping buddy.



Sweeeeeet
i cant wait


----------



## fizzle

Oh I forgot a few more comments I had for people... n3o, your nails look amazing! I  that color.

Chrissie: I have trixie as well, thats a great color by itself, or layering other colors over. I made it slightly holographic by putting a single coat of Nicole-Wink of Twink over it. Trixie is a fun color.

Wink of Twink: its not as amazingly holographic as some of the others out there, but its a pretty glittery one and it is a lot more holographic in the sunlight than what this picture shows.


----------



## spork

I'm wearing Zoya Crystal right now. It's my 3rd day with it on and it still looks like it did on the first day. I'm amazed at the quality of Zoya.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sweet
so most of you post stock photos and not your own nails?


----------



## chrissie

I had to take the polish off for a hobo costume but still wanted to show it.  I'll take pics next time


----------



## purplefirefly

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I need ten of you ladies.
> One for every one of my fingers.
> I need paint.
> Any takers?



You will be exfoliated, cleansed, moisturized, painted, primped, and ready to go in no time 

You've come to the right place my friend.  These chicks have the most fantastic ideas ever!!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

n3ophy7e said:


> Nothin' wrong with a bit of nail polish on guys NoT


Both Busty and Unsquare paint their nails on occasion.  Mostly darker blues, blacks and silvers - but it looks HOTTT.  Just like men in eye-liner.  *Swoon*


----------



## Keaton

woo sounds like i hit the jackpot %)


----------



## Blondie

n3ophy7e said:


> Nevermind, I did it for you



What color is that base? Such a lovely blue and it would go perfectly with my Simmer and Shimmer from the Burlesque collection!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ It's from the OPI Shrek Collection, it's called "What's With The Cattitude?". PI has it as well, I believe  



CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Both Busty and Unsquare paint their nails on occasion.  Mostly darker blues, blacks and silvers - but it looks HOTTT.  Just like men in eye-liner.  *Swoon*



They were the _exact two men_ I had in mind when I said that!  


You girls are making me want to convert to Zoya!! It sounds like they wear really well. 

*spork* has yours not chipped yet, after 3-4 days? 


*NoT* I would happily paint you nails for you man. I could even do Opy's, like this:

*NSFW*: 









Or maybe this, for something a lil more fancy?

*NSFW*:


----------



## spork

still going strong  here's a pic i took a bit ago for PI:




this really looks like blue foil, i  it.

i think i'm gonna change it tonight though. my order from 8ty8beauty has arrived and now i have soooo many new polishes i want to try.


----------



## Lazyscience

ooh thats pretty


----------



## fizzle

I'm so jealous, I've had my eye on that "Whats with the cattitude" for _weeks_ now! 

n3o, you should definitely be a zoya convert :D It wears so well, I usually go 4-5 days before it even starts chipping.

Spork, so your experience with that 8ty8beauty site went well?? I'll probably give it a try now that two of you report good experiences with it...


----------



## spork

yep, all my items came to me safely and speedily. i was kind of irked that i couldn't figure out how much shipping was when i was shopping on the site, but it ended up just being a flat rate of seven bucks to anywhere in the us. i'll definitely be ordering from them again.


----------



## Keaton

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ It's from the OPI Shrek Collection, it's called "What's With The Cattitude?". PI has it as well, I believe
> 
> 
> 
> They were the _exact two men_ I had in mind when I said that!
> 
> 
> You girls are making me want to convert to Zoya!! It sounds like they wear really well.
> 
> *spork* has yours not chipped yet, after 3-4 days?
> 
> 
> *NoT* I would happily paint you nails for you man. I could even do Opy's, like this:
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe this, for something a lil more fancy?
> 
> *NSFW*:



hmm ill take the fancy stuff.
opy can go plain.
maybe we'll switch next week.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thanks *Spork*!  Is that a shower curtain or drape?  Either way I like it.  I have the same in a cinnamon stripe.

*N3o*, I do have the catittude and it works best with a white base coat.


----------



## spork

shower curtain. i have a huuuuuge obsession with blue if you couldn't already tell


----------



## fizzle

Blondie, I thought you might like this nail design 




Not my nails, just a design I happened to find on google.


----------



## poopie

These are on their way to me:





(uh, the boots, not the ladies. I got them in brown).

Nail polish on some boys is way hot. On mine? Doubtful he could pull it off. Is it BB Couture that came out with a line for me?? I do like to do pedicures and manicures for him though.

And that nail polish aisle made me wet! I want to buy some racks off Trans Design, but I dunno where to put them, plus they're $$$. I am wanting the new OPI Black Shatter! I want to do Black Shatter skittles- how fun, yeah? But, China Glaze will shortly be coming out with multiple colors of crackle np soon. 

n3o and spork- both of you did a great job. perfect color choices.

Also, with this being the girlie thread, what is everyone getting their SO for Valentine's Day?


----------



## Blondie

fizzle- those are adorable! I am obsessed with bows  I was going to use the Hello Kitty nail stickers (they include some bows, I think) on top of my polish, but stupid snow decided to ruin my day and I couldn't go to the mall


----------



## Blondie

Fawkes said:


> Blondie - break out those Louboutin's and take a picture already!!! i'm dying from suspense! also, the Tiffany blue polish is one of the "IT" nail shades for spring. it's really lovely.



It was also one of the "IT" nail shades for spring last year as well!

Internet on my BlackBerry is lagging a bit...I'll reboot my phone and post the pics as soon as I can!

In case you wanted to know...I got 2 pairs of the Louboutin "Doroba" wedges (wedges- inspired by DamagedLemon hehe)


----------



## AmorRoark

Am I the *only* one who hasn't received their ZOYA order?


----------



## fizzle

My sister hasnt gotten hers yet either, and I'm pretty antsy for her to get it because I have something in there too haha. Their FB page is still getting a lot of reports from people who havent received theirs yet either, so dont worry, you arent alone.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

My favourite international nail blogger just did a post on Sally Hansen Salon Effects Nail Polish Strips and I'm seriously lemming after them!! 





This is the whole range.

They are said to last 10 days, but this blogger had them on, chip free, for 12.  Plus they're only US$9.99 a pack, and you can (easily) do it yourself!!

Totally getting a few of these - I loved the Katy Perry flower nail look, and I want to recreate it!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god WAAANNNT!!! I am so getting some of those! Thanks C0TB!


----------



## AmorRoark

fizzle said:


> My sister hasnt gotten hers yet either, and I'm pretty antsy for her to get it because I have something in there too haha. Their FB page is still getting a lot of reports from people who havent received theirs yet either, so dont worry, you arent alone.



Thanks girl. I was super worried something went wrong. I ordered 'sorta' late... maybe 2 days before the deal was over? So I thought that might be it but I'm not sure.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

poopie said:


> what is everyone getting their SO for Valentine's Day?


Nothing just like the last 7 years   We don't _do_ Valentine's.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah ummm, my boyfriend and I don't really do Valentine's Day either, it's not that big of a thing in Aus. 14th February is my parents' wedding anniversary though, which is purely a coincidence because Valentine's Day didn't even exist in Australia back when they got married! :D 
It will be their 35th anniversary this year


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^how wonderful
I hope to achieve the same!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Me too! AND I also hope the same for you & Mr PI  
I am very lucky to have such good role models in my parents


----------



## ocean

n3ophy7e said:


> Yeah ummm, my boyfriend and I don't really do Valentine's Day either, it's not that big of a thing in Aus. 14th February is my parents' wedding anniversary though, which is purely a coincidence because Valentine's Day didn't even exist in Australia back when they got married! :D
> It will be their 35th anniversary this year



Wow! How cool that they were married on VDay and it wasn't known! haha
That is my mom's bday


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Aww yay! Does your dad do anything special for her for VDay as well as her birthday?


----------



## ocean

^Psh. Yes. He spoils her every Feb 14th 
She always gets surprises- My dad loves to spoil her


----------



## n3ophy7e

That is so lovely and awesome


----------



## Samadhi

We really don't 'celebrate' Valentine's Day either, however  if anything we use the day as an opportunity to really spend quality time together- we're both hugely time-poor, but we have a 'date-night' (we actually do something together) and this is pretty much one of those days. We most certainly don't go out to dinner or anything as going out to dinner on VD ensures that you're spending 50% more on whatever you're doing.


----------



## queenbee1127

Has anyone ever shopped on this website? HauteLook:
http://www.hautelook.com/events#all

I've purchased a few things off here, and their deals are amazing. Definitely a great resource for shopaholics like myself!


----------



## Blondie

^ YES! I absolutely LOVE it! I just loathe the shipping time..

I think that site has been mentioned here before already? Perhaps in the old Girly Thread?

I can't believe no one celebrates Valentine's Day!! I/We always celebrate with flowers, chocolates (although I'm hoping for macarons this year), and then at dinner I am "surprised" with my gift..and then a movie. 

It's one of the days I most look forward to in the beginning of the year


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Your valentine's day sounds like my life with my husband


----------



## Blondie

I see that u did thar ^

Very sweet


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Indeed he is.


----------



## queenbee1127

Yeah the shipping time is pretty ridiculous, but I think it's because they don't just have a warehouse of merchandise, they actually have receive it from the designer then re-process and ship to customer.

For Valentine's this year, me and the boyfriend are doing dinner Sunday night, to avoid the craziness that is Valentines Day at restaurants. I'll get him a small gift and I'm sure he will get me flowers. Pretty standard.


----------



## Blondie

Yes that is the reason for the extremely long shipping and frequent short-shipped items...so annoying! If I find something really good I suppose it's worth it...


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Bah, that site only delivers to US and Canada.  

As for V-Day, we don't make a huge fuss, but we think it's nice to recognise our mush-lovey-dovey sides of our personalities.  We don't go over the top, simply a card and a small gift, and a big ol' pash usually.  

It falls over Earth Freq (big bush-party) weekend for us, so our gifts have to be portable and not require refrigeration!


----------



## spork

oh gosh, i shouldn't have clicked on the hautelook link. i'm such a sucker for a good deal. how long are these really long shipping times?


----------



## Blondie

^ My orders usually take ATLEAST 2 weeks and sometimes up to 4 weeks.


----------



## queenbee1127

Mine take at least 3. 

It's not too bad, the shipping cost is actually a pretty reasonable $6.95 and I think it's a flat rate. I bought a coat there and that was the shipping price, same as all the other things I have purchased. 

Just don't buy anything you're planning to wear anytime soon.


----------



## Blondie

^ The shipping cost varies depending on your total but still reasonable.


----------



## Fawkes

queenbee1127 said:


> Has anyone ever shopped on this website? HauteLook:
> http://www.hautelook.com/events#all
> 
> I've purchased a few things off here, and their deals are amazing. Definitely a great resource for shopaholics like myself!



yep - i shop there and at these too:

Gilt Groupe

Ideeli

Rue La La

Swirl by DailyCandy

Billion Dollar Babes

oohilove



re: V-Day. my boyfriend and i don't celebrate it either. i find something about it (forced romance maybe?) to be a little cheap. either way, the weekend after we're going to Vegas to see The Black Keys so i suppose that could be chalked up to V-Day festivities.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I joined Rue La La and Gilte Group using your invites! 

AND...I *finally* got my hands on a bottle of Black Shatter today!!!! After weeks of stalking stores near my house, I finally, finally got one. Another woman and I showed up exactly at opening time today and got our hands on the last 2 bottles the store had. I also picked up Not Like The Movies, because after seeing swatches, it was the one I liked best with the black shatter. 

In class right now and my computer is 7 mins from dying, but I will paint and post pics/review after work tonight! What a great start to a Monday!

EDIT: I am in love with this polish. I'm so happy that it was worth the wait, and didn't end up a big disappointment. I applied it over Zoya's Eve (a dark pink) because that was my current manicure, and the contrast wasn't as obvious as I would have liked, so I took it off and started over with Not Like The Movies. 

Thin coats are the key, thicker coats result in larger "shatter" pieces. Two coats of top-coat makes it a nice shiny finish, the shatter alone is matte. Forgive the poor web-cam photo quality, I'm too lazy to deal with a digital right now.


----------



## Fawkes

yay! thank you.


----------



## Blondie

Fawkes said:


> yep - i shop there and at these too:
> 
> Gilt Groupe
> 
> Ideeli
> 
> Rue La La
> 
> Swirl by DailyCandy
> 
> Billion Dollar Babes
> 
> oohilove
> 
> 
> 
> re: V-Day. my boyfriend and i don't celebrate it either. i find something about it (forced romance maybe?) to be a little cheap. either way, the weekend after we're going to Vegas to see The Black Keys so i suppose that could be chalked up to V-Day festivities.



I shop the first three sites as well...I missed the Louboutin sale Gilt had a few years ago and I'm praying for them to have another one! (although it's not likely, a girl can dream)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god queenbee that looks amazing!  I can't wait to get my mitts on Black Shatter!


----------



## queenbee1127

It's absolutely glorious 
I can't wait to use it with China Glaze's Frostbite and Zoya's Starla


----------



## TINK

I am off to get my hair cut this afternoon.  I want to do something totally different and crazy but I am not sure if I am getting my promotion or not. Plus, I hate my red hair and its hard to find a color that goes with a redheads complextion.


----------



## ocean

Post before and afters!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## purplefirefly

What if instead of totally changing your color you tried doing some highlights or lowlights? 

The couple of times I chopped my hair off I made the decision while I was sitting in the chair and didn't have a chance to lose my nerve. I never regretted it either time that I did this.


----------



## TINK

lol my befores are just back in a ponytail.  I have extremely thick curly hair and I wake up for work at 4 am and too lazy to do my hair so it just goes into a ponytail.

ocean you can see my pics on fb


----------



## ocean

^There is a picture of you with what looks like maybe a cut just under your chin and it is straightened??? I love that- There is also another where your hair LOOKS darker (I think its the light)- just a darker shade, maybe a reddish brown- I think that looks awesome too!!!
I can't wait to see the after pics!
After I cut my hair it was a little shocking but I'm getting used to it and really liking it straight........even though it is a little annoying some days to have to straighten it 
(I get lazy)


----------



## Fawkes

i'm glad i ventured in here today - you ladies reminded me to email my stylist! i've actually never had my hair professionally colored, but i've decided to make a change and try ombre highlights (which seems to be a big fashion craze right now). some examples (NSFW tags for size):


*NSFW*:


----------



## TINK

i would totally kill to have thin straight hair.....


----------



## ocean

^Do you own a straightener??
You should get one if not!
I'm in love with mine :D

Fawkes- That will look awesome on you! I think the lighter highlights, like in the first photo would fit you really well


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yep Fawkes, _lovin'_ those highlights examples! That would look so lovely  

TINK I would also recommend getting a straightener!! I couldn't live without mine! Seriously.


----------



## AmorRoark

I like the highlights a lot too. 

I applied one of my Zoya polishes today. My toes look like a neat-o green matte. I'm a fan of matte and decided against the glossy top coat for now.


----------



## ocean

^Oh wow. I LOVE that.


----------



## TINK

yeah I have a straight iron along with various high quality products... if you had my hair you would understand. 


Anyways... got an A-cut chopped about 3 inches in the front and about 5 inches in the back. Thinned the hell out of it. In the end the pile of hair was about the size of a small rabbit. 

I got my camera out and dead batteries


----------



## ocean

^Can't wait for when the batteries are charged!!! 
Sounds great!!


----------



## TINK

I feel sassy lol

i swear i must have lost 20 pounds of hair.  my hair dresser still is in awe of how much she can cut and still leave me with tons of hair.


----------



## n3ophy7e

That sounds brilliant TINK!! Go you! I bet it feels weird, like your head is heaps lighter, almost floating  
Can't wait to see pics!


*Amor* I LOVE that green!!


----------



## TINK

I regret not having it cut before my interview last week.  Still on pins and needles over that thing.

I will put photos on fb tomorrow 



queenbee1127 said:


> It's absolutely glorious
> I can't wait to use it with China Glaze's Frostbite and Zoya's Starla



and i totally love that color it is soooo yummy.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I just ordered OPI Black Shatter, eeeep so excited for it to arrive!!


----------



## Keaton

AmorRoark said:


> I like the highlights a lot too.
> 
> I applied one of my Zoya polishes today. My toes look like a neat-o green matte. I'm a fan of matte and decided against the glossy top coat for now.



I wanna get some barbells that are that color :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Fawkes said:


> I've decided to make a change and try ombre highlights



That look perfect for you.  Your natural virgin colour is going to make a beautiful rich base.  I can't wait to see it.  
Do you have have referrals for a master colourist in your area or someone really fricking good at colour?


----------



## TINK

I would love to have a master colourist I can barely find someone who knows how to cut my hair let alone color naturally red hair


----------



## joannie_mhm

Hey PI - can I ask what colour you did your nails for your wedding?


----------



## Fawkes

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> That look perfect for you.  Your natural virgin colour is going to make a beautiful rich base.  I can't wait to see it.
> Do you have have referrals for a master colourist in your area or someone really fricking good at colour?



i have a guy i normally go to get my hair cut and he does color, too. he and his salon actually do some of the models' hair for Scottsdale Fashion Week. i also know a girl that, before she moved away, had her hair colored by him - which was the reason i started going to him in the first place. 

still, i'm a little iffy for some reason to let him do the ombre highlights. i sent him the pictures and he called it "the grown out look" (i don't know i guess i don't feel reassured that he didn't describe it the way the fashion mags are as "ombre"). he's also a little edgier and while the ombre highlights are not exactly natural, i don't want it too crazy or obvious.

i did find a tutorial... which makes it seem easy enough (though i'd want more face framing highlights). what would be a polite way of telling him i want it done like this?

help!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I think it is gorgeous if done right...please fly to VA to see my husband 

I think there is nothing wrong with showing him what you would like.  At least the hairstyles and base colour are similar to what you already have.  I used to be drawn to photos of blonde hair models with wavy hair...there is no way I could achieve the same look.


*Joannie* I had a french manicure in Vegas 2 days before our wedding.  For some retarded reason I said agreed to a sparkle layer.  After I left, I felt like a candyland hooker.  I gave it a day as I was going to go back and have her re-do them.  I said fuck it and removed the polish on our honeymoon.  The tackiness of the nails did not show up in photos


----------



## Fawkes

^ come to Scottsdale so i can use your husband's hair skillz!

so i Googled "master colorist" in my area and found a salon. 5 stars and 67 reviews. this Saturday at 2:30 PM MST, it shall be done. :D i'm giddy.


EDIT: i should add that when i called and said "ombre" the girl knew exactly what i was talking about.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Effin Awesome!
You get what you pay for


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I am in _love_ with this polish I picked up at Priceline the other day.  Aussie ladies you'll be happy to hear it only cost me $4.99 clams!  Amazing, isn't it?  I saw one from another brand that was closer to $8, but I looked around all of the stands to find this exact same colour much cheaper.

I've only had it on for a day so I can't comment on wear yet, but I loved the application and the colour speaks for itself.  It suits me down to a tee!  





_Face of Australia - Ocean Villa_


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Oh, and BTW - I uploaded a new review on my new _amazing_ Lifefactory Glass Water Bottle.  If you're worry about PET leaking into your drinking water this is definitely something to look out for.

I know they're available here in Australia from Biome, but I'm not sure about in the states.


----------



## ocean

Ocean Villa is a nice color- It looks like it might match that cute bathing suit you have!!


----------



## spork

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Oh, and BTW - I uploaded a new review on my new _amazing_ Lifefactory Glass Water Bottle.  If you're worry about PET leaking into your drinking water this is definitely something to look out for.
> 
> I know they're available here in Australia from Biome, but I'm not sure about in the states.



I just saw one of these yesterday at my pharmacy and was thinking of getting one, now I probably will  

(your nail polish looks great in the video)


----------



## spork

i got 3 new zoyas today!!


*NSFW*: 



ibiza




yummy




yasmeen





i'm about to put ibiza on right now.  




i went on quite the spree over the last month haha :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my word! They are all lovely spork!


And *C0TB* that colour is _so you!_


----------



## ocean

Spork- I especially like the first blue


----------



## Blondie

Best ombre hair= Giuliana Rancic!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

OMG I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW.  I *finally* found a reasonably priced Urban Decay Naked Palette on EBay Australia.. it was AU$66, including delivery from the UK, and it contains the UDPP and the glide on pencil.  

Can't wait, I'm totally going to stalk the post-man.


----------



## AmorRoark

After 4 days my ZOYA is still wearing well!


----------



## girlygrrl

I so need to do my nails.  I'll probably just do the incoco press on polish...it actually looks pretty nice and lasts a few weeks.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

After 3 weeks from Shellac removal my nails are still peeling like an onion 

In other beauty news, my husband did her hair yesterday.





He did my hair Thursday.  Pics later when I don;t look like a morning troll.


----------



## Blondie

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> OMG I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW.  I *finally* found a reasonably priced Urban Decay Naked Palette on EBay Australia.. it was AU$66, including delivery from the UK, and it contains the UDPP and the glide on pencil.
> 
> Can't wait, I'm totally going to stalk the post-man.



Sorry I've failed to find one for you...but I'm so happy you've found one!!!


----------



## spork

PI, I wish you guys were close enough so he could do my hair. I'm in the market for something new.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^He loves clients like you.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

*Product for growing your eyelashes*

My tiny daughter was so lucky to get super long eyelashes from her daddy.

I want them too.

I think I heard something about a prescription eye product that caused the lashes to grow and now is sold for that. Can't find info. Google search gives scammy info. 

Anyone know?

:D


----------



## queenbee1127

It's a product called Latisse. http://latisse.com/

The commercials have a warning of "increased brown eye pigmentation" which is why I have not used it personally, and as far as I know, it is fairly expensive. I'm not sure if insurance covers it, and what the price would then be, but I remember it being about $150 + per "treatment".

Hope this helps


----------



## Fawkes

so i am disappoint.  my hair didn't quite turn out like i'd hoped. i like it but it's not enough of a contrast between the tip and root. i'm so not a confrontational person so at the time i said i liked it, but i have left the colorist a message and i'm going to tell her i'm a bit underwhelmed. this stinks...

in other news, for you ladies liking the Shatter nail lacquer - BEHOLD:

Refinery 29: China Glaze's new Crackle lacquers


----------



## Fawkes

Z Y G G Y said:


> My tiny daughter was so lucky to get super long eyelashes from her daddy.
> 
> I want them too.
> 
> I think I heard something about a prescription eye product that caused the lashes to grow and now is sold for that. Can't find info. Google search gives scammy info.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> :D



a certain awesome person sent me some Lumigan samples. Lumigan is used to treat glaucoma but after several weeks use, patients were finding their eyelashes were getting longer and thicker and the medication is now also marketed under the Latisse name for eyelash growth.

anyway, i was using it religiously and took "before" pictures and had never got around to taking “after” pictures; then i got lazy on applying it and my lashes are back to their original pathetic state.  i have just started my regimen again.

the brown iris pigmentation doesn't bother me because A. i have brown eyes and B. i've read that warning was for glaucoma patients who were administering it IN their eye. for eyelash growth, it's external application - you just line your upper lash line. fwiw, i didn't experience any negative side effects.

if you have a friend or know someone that works in the ophthalmology sector, you can always try to get your hands on some Lumigan like i was lucky enough to do. otherwise, prescription Latisse is very expensive - $100+. also, i don't think insurance would cover it since it's more of a cosmetic deal than anything else (though, i'd love to hear if your's does, Z I G!).

you can also try some of the mascaras they have on the market that promise to enhance your lashes.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

PICS PLEASE!!!
Good for you.  The stylist should give you what you want.  Maybe they went easy on you being a colour virgin.


----------



## Fawkes

i'm actually a little embarrassed to post these just because it's nowhere near what i wanted (and subsequently paid for) but (NSFW tags for size)...

i'm folding my ends over the top of my head to show the difference in color.

*NSFW*: 









here it just looks like regular highlights (please ignore my sweater and its weird bunching action; i assure you that is NOT my belly hanging over my pants. )

*NSFW*: 









i'm so nervous about talking to her tomorrow and telling her the news. i'm sure she'll be really accommodating, but i hate telling someone they did a bad job. and then there's the issue of whether i should go back to her to have it corrected... bah!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

full frontal face pic please
So far it is not what I expected either.
What did they charge?


----------



## Fawkes

that's as good as you're gonna get today - i look terrible! :D but i can tell you that in a regular head shot, the color looks uniform root to tip. it's not until you're close and under certain light that you can see there's lighter pieces. again, the best way to describe it too much of a "highlight" look and not enough contrast. the color just doesn't look purposeful, yanno?

what really chaps me is she actually had the ombre color done to her hair and i liked it - i told her as much so... i dunno what the issue was.

she charged $100. do you think that's cheap? because it's so low-maintenance, i'd be willing to spend a bit more.


could you ask your husband how he would do it or how i should present it to her or some other colorist? i want this shit done right damnit! :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

$100 for just a colour...that sounds right for your length of hair and what you wanted but what do I know I haven't paid in years!  I don't think you got the ombre look. 

My husband is stacking wood right now but I will ask him to check in on this thread.  
I will remind him what you look like from the calendar....so he can see your hair


----------



## TINK

my next cut I am buying a plane ticket to PI's.  *They are marked NSFW because of the size as well. They pics are very safe *
Here is the small animall we created when I cut my hair

*NSFW*: 











Here is the back of my hair


*NSFW*: 












*NSFW*: 










*And here is the front, I want to do something with my color but I have natural red hair and no one wants to touch the color other than cheesey blonde highlights, which is not me.*

I usually go into the salon and just say do whatever. Its just hair it will grow back. But, I have yet to find anyone I like where I live.


----------



## ocean

I love it TINK.
You look awesome!! 
Perfect cut for you!




fawkes- I though  it would be lighter but that looks GREAT anyway!


----------



## rant*N*rave

There's a product sold in Sephora as well, and I think it might be the same chemical.  I recall noticing that the price tag was over $100.  I like my eye color, so I'm not risking it (my eyes are half green, half gold/brown, and I would be devastated if they got any darker; I already wish they were more green).  I hear the stuff is pretty effective, but as Fawkes noticed, definitely not permanent, so I'm not sure if it's worth it to me on that front either...

edit after merge: this is in reference to Latisse/Lumigan


----------



## TINK

thanks Hun....  it really did help bump me out of the little funk I was in.

So when are you due for a nice vacation to sunny southern california??


----------



## n3ophy7e

Cool! I'd never heard of this! 

ZYGGY I'm going to merge this with the girly thread, if that's okay?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Z Y G G Y said:


> My tiny daughter was so lucky to get super long eyelashes from her daddy.
> 
> I want them too.
> 
> I think I heard something about a prescription eye product that caused the lashes to grow and now is sold for that. Can't find info. Google search gives scammy info.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> :D



I have been using Revitalash for 6 months now, and I've found it has thickened and increased the amount of lashes I have.  Not dramatically, but enough to notice.


----------



## Samadhi

Z Y G G Y said:


> My tiny daughter was so lucky to get super long eyelashes from her daddy.
> 
> I want them too.
> 
> I think I heard something about a prescription eye product that caused the lashes to grow and now is sold for that. Can't find info. Google search gives scammy info.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> :D



I'm very fortunate in that i'm like your daughter - my lashes are freakishly long - long enough that i only need to get a tint and it looks like i'm wearing mascara... i can't actually wear it becaue i get huge smudges on my sunglasses from my eyelashes dragging on the inside, lol.  When i wear black, they look fake.

As for lash lengthening, i have heard of a product called Latisse. Claire Danes promotes it... the side effects look pretty gnarly though, i'd just go with a good nourishing mascara.


----------



## poopie

Latisse has generally been considered as very effective for growing eyelashes. Careprost is the generic version and is readily available from somewhere online for about $11. The main issue is shipping which is $25. It's ridiculous. From what I've read, the only eye color changes were experienced by those using the product directly on their eyeball for glaucoma treatment.


----------



## n3ophy7e

*TINK* your hair (and YOU!) look amazing!! Love it!


----------



## Samadhi

TINK - i love that style on you - it's so sleek! :D


----------



## TINK

Thanks lovely ladies, really need a boost of confidence right now


----------



## queenbee1127

rant*N*rave said:


> I like my eye color, so I'm not risking it (my eyes are half green, half gold/brown, and I would be devastated if they got any darker; I already wish they were more green).



I totally agree with this. My eyes are really green and, I too, would be devastated if they turned brown due to some cosmetic procedure. Not worth it for me personally, but I can imagine quite useful to brown eyed girls looking to add some length.


----------



## purplefirefly

Fawkes,

I agree with PI in that she may not have gone so dramatic because of your lack of history with hair color. Just talk to her though and give her the opportunity to make good on the color. 

I have gone to my hair stylist for years now and she is always does an excellent job and really listens to what I want but also offers her professional opinion. It's difficult sometimes but you should find someone that your personality just works with and who their personality work with yours. Yeah it's *just* hair (I don't actually believe this, btw lol) but you are the one who has to walk around with it and you should be happy with it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*Fawkes*
I spoke to my husband as he could not be arsed to comment within the thread.
He said he would rather have a client come back and make them happy vs never come back at all or even worse bad mouth his work.  
$100 was cheap, IHO but based on the highlights they gave you vs the ombre look you were properly charged.
Then he started talking technical and I stopped listening


----------



## TINK

^^^^ hahahah you are my hero.   "all I heard after a while was blah blah blah"


----------



## Samadhi

queenbee1127 said:


> I totally agree with this. My eyes are really green and, I too, would be devastated if they turned brown due to some cosmetic procedure. Not worth it for me personally, but I can imagine quite useful to brown eyed girls looking to add some length.



I'm in the same boat - i have very green eyes and don't want them to turn brown (although I like brown eyes, i would prefer mine, lol).  I say be happy with what you have - why mess with things when you can just put on fake lashes; why take the chance?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Just don't put the stuff IN your eyes!
I have seen patients after a year of Lumigan (for Glaucoma) and their light eyes don't go brown.  The iris pigment darkens in areas.
However, I will stick with my She Uemura lash curler and mascara.


----------



## ocean

Isn't it possible to have your lashes dyed? Or use eyeliner to make your lashes look fuller at the base?!?! Instead of using the other?


----------



## queenbee1127

I'm not sure how you ladies feel about Deborah Lippman polishes, we don't discuss them much in this forum but, Gilte Group is having a sale on them that ends today (Wednesday 2/9) at 10 PM MST 

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/deborah-lippmann

I'm not sure whether or not they ship internationally, their shipping policy is sort of vague


----------



## Mariposa

ocean said:


> Isn't it possible to have your lashes dyed? Or use eyeliner to make your lashes look fuller at the base?!?! Instead of using the other?



I really can't wear any mascara that isn't clear because I have chronic dry eyes and contact lenses.  My eyelashes are naturally dark blonde with very light tips.  A couple years ago, my aesthetician suggested that we dye them blue-black using a semi-permanent dye that is made especially for lashes.  I went for it.  I looked noticeably different.  I would do it again.  

Ladies who live in cooler, dry climates:  what kind of facial moisturizers do you use in winter?  My skin is now oily/sensitive underneath but absolutely PEELING on top.  Exfoliation has done nothing but make the peeling worse.  I'm hesitant to use anything that is not oil-free.  I think it's gotten to the point where I need to give up that notion.  

Lush Celestial Moisturizer may be it.  

Fawkes and Tink - I think you both look great!


----------



## Fawkes

purplefirefly said:


> I agree with PI in that she may not have gone so dramatic because of your lack of history with hair color. Just talk to her though and give her the opportunity to make good on the color.





Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I spoke to my husband as he could not be arsed to comment within the thread.
> He said he would rather have a client come back and make them happy vs never come back at all or even worse bad mouth his work.
> $100 was cheap, IHO but based on the highlights they gave you vs the ombre look you were properly charged.
> Then he started talking technical and I stopped listening



welp, i talked to her yesterday morning and before i even got out that i was disappointed, she said, "i'm so glad you called. you want more contrast, right?" so i felt pretty good that she said it before i did. she also had an opening last night so i left work early to have it "fixed".

...and i've gone from being underwelmed to devastated. when i left the salon, it looked okay, definitely lighter at the ends. but when i got home to really inspect, it's just super streaky and splotchy in places. when i think ombre i think a GRADUAL change from dark to light and this is not that. before she even got started i SHOWED her the video of the chick teasing the hair and then applying the bleach so it was a more blended change. she did that on one small section of my hair (coincidentally the tiny section i actually like). she worked from the back of my head so it was tough to see how far she was going up on my hair shaft - but as this photo illustrates, she went WAY too far up.

so, my boyfriend is going to our regular salon tonight and i'm going to have a chat with the guy that normally does my hair. just see what his recommendations are. i feel stupid for being so excited, ultra disappointed and even a little scared to let anyone touch my hair again.

/sad Fawkes 



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Just don't put the stuff IN your eyes!
> I have seen patients after a year of Lumigan (for Glaucoma) and their light eyes don't go brown.  The iris pigment darkens in areas.



thank you! several ladies have said this already - the product is applied to your upper lash line not in your eye.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awww Fawkes that is so disappointing that she stuffed it up even more than before!! Who is this woman?!  
I'm sure your regular hairdresser can fix it


----------



## Pillthrill

Mariposa said:


> I really can't wear any mascara that isn't clear because I have chronic dry eyes and contact lenses.  My eyelashes are naturally dark blonde with very light tips.  A couple years ago, my aesthetician suggested that we dye them blue-black using a semi-permanent dye that is made especially for lashes.  I went for it.  I looked noticeably different.  I would do it again.
> 
> Ladies who live in cooler, dry climates:  what kind of facial moisturizers do you use in winter?  My skin is now oily/sensitive underneath but absolutely PEELING on top.  Exfoliation has done nothing but make the peeling worse.  I'm hesitant to use anything that is not oil-free.  I think it's gotten to the point where I need to give up that notion.
> 
> Lush Celestial Moisturizer may be it.
> 
> Fawkes and Tink - I think you both look great!



My skin gets dry in snowy Iowa winters but is oily still in the T zone. This is what I've been using... Nothing too $$...


----------



## Fawkes

darn it, i was too busy complaining about my hair disaster and overlooked 'Posa's post. 

i live in the desert and have super sensitive skin and have had trouble finding a product that moisturized effectively without wreaking havoc on my pores. over Xmas my boyfriend bought me Philosophy's Hope in a Jar and it is seriously amazing. it's super creamy and yet VERY light-weight.






btw, thanks n3o! i shall report back.


----------



## spork

i second hope in a jar, i've been using it a couple years now and it's great.


----------



## chrissie

hope in a jar is fantastic   i'm just too cheap to buy it.  

i did a manicure the other day with a gunmetal sally hansen base and the silver trixie shade from zoya on the tips.  it turned out pretty cool.  the silver only needed one coat, which was nice.  next time i'll take pics!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Fawkes said:


> welp, i talked to her yesterday morning and before i even got out that i was disappointed, she said, "i'm so glad you called. you want more contrast, right?"


GOOD!



> i feel stupid for being so excited, ultra disappointed and even a little scared to let anyone touch my hair again.


NOT GOOD.  Don't feel stupid about getting excited.  Your expectations were not met as they should have been.  She fucked up.  I looked at the pic and it is not so bad that you cannot go out in public  ((hugs))  As a hair colour fiend, please don't give up on colour 
Give up on the stylist.

Hope is a jar feels good but I too spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## Fawkes

Hope in a jar is a little pricey but i think a little bit goes a long way so i justify the purchase. also, i LOVE hope in a tube for moisturizing around my eyes. the skin around my eyes gets super dry for some reason and i've tried all sorts of products, but hope in a tube is the only thing i've tried that works.

the update concerning my hair is that i called and spoke to the salon owner. she was really nice and is giving me a full refund. she even offered to fix my hair for free - to which i declined for obvious reasons. she asked that i send her photos of the damage for educational purposes, too.

i met with my normal guy last night. he (nicely) badgered me saying, "see this is what happens when you cheat on me." he said he doesn't think it'll be an issue to fix so i have an appointment next Thursday. keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Blondie

I'm a fan of 'Hope in a Jar' as well! It does wonders on my skin...I just can't stand the scent. I really want to try their new tinted moisturizer, but I've yet to finish my Dior one.


----------



## animal_cookie

*gift basket help*

i am making gift baskets for a silent auction at work.  the main thing in each gift basket is a gift card to a popular salon in the area. i have 2 gift cards for a free hair cut/style and 2 for a free manicure/pedicure and each gift card is valued at around $50.

i want to put some other things in the basket but i am not sure what. i don't want to spend more than $10-$12 per basket. the bidding will start out at $5 and each bid will increase the cost of the basket by $1. any suggestions?


----------



## Samadhi

Blondie said:


> I'm a fan of 'Hope in a Jar' as well! It does wonders on my skin...I just can't stand the scent. I really want to try their new tinted moisturizer, but I've yet to finish my Dior one.



The scent of a product is so very important - whenever I think of offensive smells, i think of Lush shops. Such a shame, as i'm sure some of their stuff is good (their shampoo and conditioner for extra moisture is crap and completely stripped my hair of colour - despite be specifically asking the sales girls with the 'encyclopaedia of knowledge' *scoff*), but a couple of girlfriends have said other stuff is good - and 'posa has said good stuff. I just literally want to vomit whenever i even walk past one of their stores. The ONE time I did go in, i felt like i was going to faint and then had a headache.

It's strange, i love going into perfumeries, which also have a large range of scents all competing for airspace. In saying that, i think of that as a rich cornucopia of scents as opposed to be blasted with what essentially smells like cheap soap. Sorry to the Lush fans, just being honest.


----------



## chrissie

AC - hair product and nail polish to go along with that?

or bath and body works has these shea butter-infused socks that are two pairs for a$12.  i just got a pair and i don't know if they're moisturizing my feet but they're soft and cute 

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=4191986

______

samadhi - i love lush soaps but it is hard going in there (and scented candle shops) because the combination of the scents is overwhelming!


----------



## Samadhi

I honestly don't know why it's like that, when any other kind of soap/beauty product store is not. Most of them are far more subtle than that. Hell, even going the beauty/perfume section of a department store is more pleasurable to me. There is just *something* about the Lush store scent that really offends me. Oh well, it's the wonder of our olfactory organ and something that continues to fascinate me


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I can't handle Lush's smell either.

edit: a_c - I haven't met many females who don't love bath salts. It's an item that can fill a basket fairly well and is pretty cheap. I don't know what else I would put in though.


----------



## animal_cookie

thanks for the suggestions amor and chrissie  i ended up getting some pre-made baskets from a discount store with various soaps and lotions.

i think i need to be more girly... the supposedly hottest item at this silent auction is a picture of me from my wedding. apparently my coworkers don't believe i can look all girly.


----------



## TINK

My hands are killing me.  They are sooo dry, the sides of my fingers are chapped and a few are so bad that they have split open and started bleeding.  No matter what I do or what I put on them it does not help.  I have fair skin and its pretty dry, and the rest of my body is fine. My hands are killing me.  They and split, cracked, bleeding. I have tried doing the gloves with moisterizers over nite, I have tried the tea tree, I have tried prescriptions from the dermatologists.  Any one have any miracles??


----------



## koneko

Im a bit lagging behind here 8) but I'm a nail care noob. I've spend the last 2 months being high maintenance about my nails, filing and keeping them out of domestic water - so I've finally got a good length and shape for me. 

Shock has been buying my first base / strengthening product (No7) and being chuffed to bits on the first application. It has a faint pigment that's given my nails a healthy buffed glow - but they're hard as rock and looking good now 

Next step for this noob is colour. Because of my job it's going to have to be something subtle / neutral.

In terms of hair care, im an every 6 weeks girl. colour n cut. Lol I spend a fortune making sure my natural, long look keeps that way.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

TINK said:


> Any one have any miracles??


http://www.burtsbees.com/natural-products/body-hands-feet-hand-moisturizers/hand-salve.html
My husband uses this for his jacked up hands.


----------



## TINK

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> http://www.burtsbees.com/natural-products/body-hands-feet-hand-moisturizers/hand-salve.html
> My husband uses this for his jacked up hands.




I tried their lotion but I have not tried the salve, I will go get some tomorrow. I can't stand this. It feels like I have HUGE papercuts on each side of my fingers.

Thankies Hun


----------



## queenbee1127

^Have you tried Aquaphor by Eucerin? 






It's meant to help dry, cracked skin. 
I started using their Calming Creme lotion for my dry, itchy winter skin and it has worked better than any other thing I have tried.


----------



## n3ophy7e

kate said:


> Im a bit lagging behind here 8) but I'm a nail care noob. I've spend the last 2 months being high maintenance about my nails, filing and keeping them out of domestic water - so I've finally got a good length and shape for me.
> 
> Shock has been buying my first base / strengthening product (No7) and being chuffed to bits on the first application. It has a faint pigment that's given my nails a healthy buffed glow - but they're hard as rock and looking good now
> 
> Next step for this noob is colour. Because of my job it's going to have to be something subtle / neutral.



This is great to hear hun!


----------



## Pillthrill

My bf works on cars (and a MILLION other things) and something about the fluids they use in cars will eat away at your hands. 
He uses this stuff DAILY to try to combat it... 




If you hands get too try it will actually absorb the motor oil and that actually dries it out more! Crazy huh?!
Plus it acts as barrier. He calls it "chapstick for your hands!"


----------



## euphoria

Hm, I need to try that Burt's Bee's lotion I think. My hands are JACKED UP right now. Winter really dries them out plus I wash a lot. I got the Aquafor gel looking stuff, like the chapstick for hands type, but I don't think it really moisturizes, it is more of a 'protection' layer, like if you're gonna go outside for a few hours or wash dishes or something. 

Speaking of moisturizing, TRY THIS! I am a Carmex lover, it's the only brand of chapstick I will ever use again, because it doesn't just dry off and then leave your lips flaky and even more dry. Plus it doesn't taste gross. I usually go with the yellow and red tube, but this






... literally smells like a vanilla ice cream cone. And its way shinier than regular Carmex. A cheap way to make myself happy haha  I think it was only $3 or something. My lips feel very nice now.


----------



## spork

the burt's bees salve is great! i've used it as a hair wax in a pinch before as well :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Oooooh Carmex in a pretty stick


----------



## chrissie

If you really want to soften your hands, put on your desired product and cotton gloves on top before you go to bed.  It'll be able to soak in all night.

Burts has them in a set but I'm sure you can find cotton gloves elsewhere.

http://www.burtsbees.com:80/natural-products/body-hands-feet-hand-moisturizers/hand-repair-kit.html


----------



## Fawkes

for dry hands, this works wonders:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Samadhi said:


> I honestly don't know why it's like that, when any other kind of soap/beauty product store is not.


It might be due to their products not being packaged?  They strive for as little packaging as possible, and it means the soaps and ballistics and other bits and pieces are not covered in anything at all which must release more scent into the air.  

I love the LUSH store smell, but I've heard others say they hate it like you, Samadhi.  Our noses are all different, I guess.  

Staying on this topic for a moment, has everyone heard of the latest news regarding Lush Aus & NZ?  Their website was hacked (just after the UK one was hacked) and their warning all customers, past and present who have ordered online, over the phone or through mail-order to check their credit card transactions and to order replacement cards ASAP.

I had to cancel mine this morning - what a pain!


----------



## Pillthrill

firefighter said:


> Hm, I need to try that Burt's Bee's lotion I think. My hands are JACKED UP right now. Winter really dries them out plus I wash a lot. I got the Aquafor gel looking stuff, like the chapstick for hands type, but I don't think it really moisturizes, it is more of a 'protection' layer, like if you're gonna go outside for a few hours or wash dishes or something.
> 
> Speaking of moisturizing, TRY THIS! I am a Carmex lover, it's the only brand of chapstick I will ever use again, because it doesn't just dry off and then leave your lips flaky and even more dry. Plus it doesn't taste gross. I usually go with the yellow and red tube, but this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... literally smells like a vanilla ice cream cone. And its way shinier than regular Carmex. A cheap way to make myself happy haha  I think it was only $3 or something. My lips feel very nice now.




I use the that carmex in the silver tube (much nicer than that yellow pit thing) every single night before I hit the hay to let it my lips soak up all they can!


----------



## Samadhi

Fawkes said:


> for dry hands, this works wonders:



Oh that stuff sounds lovely. My mum used to suffer from bad psoriasis. We used to take our dogs to a lovely vet, who dabbled in animal naturopathy - he was brilliant. During one of these trips, he noticed the psoriasis on my mums knees and elbows and recommended that she used Ruddocks Cow Udder Ointment - to be purchased at a livestock produce store. Mum took his advice, and we drove to the store and ended up having to buy a 1L tub (because it's actually used for cow udders). The stuff worked wonders and it was a funny conversation piece on our bathroom shelf  Cow udder creams/ointments are well documented for their healing properties... it's what moogoo (the product i keep raving about) is based on. :D


----------



## TINK

I have used the Neutrogena and the Eucerin.  I am going to go test smell the Burt's bee and Uddererly smooth.  But, I have also tried this as well (not sure if anyone has heard of it) Talk about a conversation piece LOL







oh and BTW, I got 2 more cracks in addition to the 3 I had yesterday.  I seriously think its from my thyroid being all jacked up.


----------



## queenbee1127

C0TB, that's terrible about LUSH! Cancelling and waiting for replacement cards really sucks 

I almost missed the train on the Juicy Couture sale this morning on HauteLook, but I managed to get my hands on this wallet for 50% off retail. I wish I would have been able to get a matching purse. I'm weird about wallet/purse sets. 





That's the one thing I dislike about sites like that, if you're not at your computer the moment the sale starts, chances are a large portion of the merchandise is sold out by the time you think about looking. Oh well, I'm still happy with my purchase 

In other news, I somehow managed to sell two broken iPods on eBay earlier this week for $35 US and will be spending that money on a Konad starter set and some new OPI's!

Edit: Went on said spree and purchased...
*NSFW*: 




Jade is the New Black





My Private Jet





OPI Ink





Catch Me In Your Net





And a Konad starter set


----------



## Monkeybizness

*ahhhhh my face!!!!!!*

girls i need serious help 

my skin is taking a turn on me , i have this problem on my cheeks it gets really irritated only on my right side nothing much on my left . i didnt have this problem before and its breaking my heart seeing my face get like this there not per say pimples but its like a rash  some days its ok some days its red and irritated it itches it hurts somedays also

i have been using olay to wash my face and it has helped out alot it leaves it soft and refreshed 

im attaching a pic its not that bad today but you can see its a bit irritated 


*NSFW*:


----------



## chrissie

Do you sleep on your right side?  If so, it could be your pillow/pillowcase.


----------



## Monkeybizness

^ I tried that I actually don't sleep on that side to much . i bought a new pillow and I keep the case clean.  I went to a lousy dermatologist that did nothing but dry my skin I want to try a b3 clarant to see if it clears up my skin a bit


----------



## n3ophy7e

I had terrible skin about 12-18 months ago. Like, fucking AWFUL. I tried the pillowcase thing as well, and various different skin cleansers and toners etc. 
Are you on the contraceptive pill MB?? I started on Yasmin about 15 months ago and it has cleared my skin up 100%. Aside from the occasional break-out on my chin every couple of months, I rarely have any blemishes at all now.


----------



## purplefirefly

Queenbee: That "my private jet" color looks awesome!! I like the others one too but are a little too flashy for me.excellent purchases lady 

Monkeybiness: do you touch your face a lot on that side? Maybe holding a phone or something like that?


----------



## n3ophy7e

queenbee1127 said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade is the New Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Ink


I have both of these and they are 2 of my all-time favourites  



queenbee1127 said:


> And a Konad starter set


Yay!! Let me know what you think of it!


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I am so excited to get them!

I went on a shopping trip today that was one of those glorious ones, where the sale seems almost too good to be true. 

I had a coupon for DSW (http://www.dsw.com/dsw-shoes-locations/) for $10 off a purchase that expired today so I thought, what the hell I'll go check out the clearance since I'm sort of broke. Boy, am I glad I did. I got *4* pairs of clearance sandals each at 80% off the discounted DSW price. With my coupon, my total came to $27.75 and I saved $243 off manufacturer's suggested retail. 

Here's a picture of my haul. 






Two pairs of Steve Madden flat sandals, a pair of Guess flip flops and a pair of silver wedges by Diba 

Moral of the story....I suggest you guys check this out.


----------



## purplefirefly

Those silver wedges are hot!!!  I bought a pair of silver strappy sandals a few weeks ago from dsw, I'll see if I can find a pic online. They are chinese laundry, I saw them and knew instantly that I had to make them mine


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Oh man I cannot wait to wear sandals!!
Pedicure booked for next week!


----------



## purplefirefly

Here is my foot in the heels I bought


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ooooh sexy

I bought that Carmex *firefighter* mentioned.  Good buy.


----------



## ocean

PFF- love those shoes. I wish I could wear heels!!!!!
I gotta get some sandals for the summer- I'm low on shoes now........

My nails are SO SO short so I haven't been painting them but I think i'm going to do them today b/c the Sally Hansen Salon Manicure stuff really strengthens my nails- maybe they'll stop breaking so low if I just keep them painted.....?


----------



## scubagirl200

queenbee - you are EXACTLY the type of shopping buddy i need. i think we could do some damage together :D none of my friends have the patience to search the sales w/ me =/ but yeah nice shoes, looks like fun!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I prefer to shop alone.  I am quick.  I go in with a particular mission in mind and rarely deviate.
I don't need someone to tell me I look good in something.


Who else prefers to shop alone?


----------



## Blondie

^ I feel the same way! I always have a better time shopping alone, for sure!


----------



## purplefirefly

I do not like shopping with other people but that's because I rarely know what I want and I don't want to be rushed or feel like I am holding anyone else up.


----------



## queenbee1127

I also prefer to shop alone but it's because I want to go into the stores *I* want to go in, and spend however long I want looking at things. I don't want to have to compromise with another shopper. 

I rarely go into the mall with a mission, I could literally spend hours just walking around and browsing things - something few of my other friends enjoy. 

Scuba - seriously check out the DSW in your area. If you register online for their little membership club, they will send you a $10 off coupon and the guy at the store told me they are good for YEARS after they expire.  And you get points. 

I'm crazy about membership stuff like that. I feel like most people get annoyed by the sign ups, the cards and the e-mails but if you take the time to weed through it, you can get some awesome deals. I can't even begin to tell you how much stuff I have gotten through Bath and Body Works, Victoria's Secret, American Eagle, Ulta, Sally Beauty etc....


----------



## Pillthrill

Uh! I got the worse hair cut for $15 Wed. 
She cut Tony's too short too. 
I wanted an angled bob and I don't know WHAT THE HELL I GOT!
We won't be going back, shes just getting to old to do anything interesting I think... 
So one of my cosmetology friends took pity on me, wanting to feel pretty for my birthday party on Saturday, came to my house and recut it for $10 today. Thank god!

We will have to see how it looks with my birthday dress I'm gonna wear...
Here is what it looks like now. Short


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like the length.


----------



## queenbee1127

Current manicure: 






OPI - Yoga-ta Get This Blue as a base 
OPI - Bring on the Bling as an accent


----------



## ocean

Love the blue!
I need to do my nails!!
Coming in here makes me itch to do it!!


----------



## chrissie

i tried the sally hansen salon effects this weekend on my two ring fingers.  they look neat but it wasn't super easy to put them on.  might take some practice.


----------



## TINK

update on the cracked skin... apparently it is a result of my thyroid levels being all out of whack. I also have developed patches of rashes on my body.  Doctor has increase my meds but no relief yet. I did find a great hand lotion though. After testing and smelling (which is huge factor to me) I ended up getting Gold Bond Ultimate healing Concentrated Therapy.  Has not fixed the issues but has helped a little bit.


----------



## n3ophy7e

purplefirefly said:


> I do not like shopping with other people but that's because I rarely know what I want and I don't want to be rushed or feel like I am holding anyone else up.



I am exactly the same hun!! Although most of the time when I go shopping I _do_ have a clear idea of what I want, so I'm just in and out of the shops super quickly with minimal faffing about  

But yeah, I hate shopping with other people! So frustrating and I never end up buying anything anyway :D


----------



## Pillthrill

Another hair cut pic
Ok for work 

*NSFW*:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

PT your eye-make-up looks really pretty in that pic!  And your hair looks lovely and shiny.  
It's a shame the original hair-dresser did such an ordinary job, but I'm glad it's fixed now.  

Also, just to let anyone who's interested know, I uploaded a new video on my YT channel over the weekend.  This one's not specifically centred on beauty, but it's a super-duper important topic that's universally important.

Have a watch and let me know what you guys think.  

One last thing!  I've been getting into Inglot Cosmetics recently, especially their eye-shadows.  They have a 'freedom' system that allows you to buy empty palettes and fill them with round or square shadows, lipsticks, brow powders or even blushes.

Their shadows are absolutely on par with MAC, and are so so much cheaper!  Like, the freedom palette for 3 round shadows is just over AU$30.  A-mazing.





^Example image, not my photo.

I also love the look of their new polish range, and their lipsticks and glosses.. I have a friend who works there locally, so I can see I'll be getting to know their brand much better in the future!


----------



## scubagirl200

i love inglot! very affordable and the people working there are so much nicer and helpful than anywhere else i've gone for makeup.


----------



## ocean

COTB- That maroon shade and the greys are beautiful.
I need some new eyeshadow- I wear similar shades all the time.......
I should venture out a bit more something soon


----------



## TINK

I need to stop being so lazy and start wearing make up again.  Ever since I started this job that I get up at 4 am, I have been leaving the make up off.


----------



## Monkeybizness

n3ophy7e said:


> I had terrible skin about 12-18 months ago. Like, fucking AWFUL. I tried the pillowcase thing as well, and various different skin cleansers and toners etc.
> Are you on the contraceptive pill MB?? I started on Yasmin about 15 months ago and it has cleared my skin up 100%. Aside from the occasional break-out on my chin every couple of months, I rarely have any blemishes at all now.



did Yas really work for you , i have never taken birth control heres a better pic i took with the mirror of death as i call it the one with the white light and the zoom mirror 

*NSFW*: 









so days it get really irritated 


PT i think your hair looks cute ! you can make it work . and you have to be careful next time you go get a cut some of these stylist take it out on ppls hair . 

here is a pic of my oh so cute model sister her hair is perfection  


*NSFW*:


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yep hun, my skin was worse than yours  But since I've been on Yasmin (note: NOT Yaz, they are slightly different), my skin has been pretty much 100% clear, as it fucking SHOULD BE at age 26!! 


*edit* 
May I present to you all, OPI Black Shatter!!





This is only my first application and it's not perfect. The effect I would prefer is that of the ring-finger nail. I'll work on it though


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

You should check them out Ocean - they're super affordable and the colour colour pay-off is AMAZING.  

I am wearing my new shadow colours in my latest video: Kora Organic Body Lotion.  LOVE LOVE LOVE this product, and the line was made by Miranda Kerr.


----------



## ocean

^I may 
I wore pink on my lower lids and a mix of a smokey purple/grey and a shimmery light purple today-
Normally I go neutral colors- but I am easing into more fun. 
I did fun colors a while back for Halloween a couple years ago playing dress up with a friend- I should go dig those photos out and post 'em........

n30- The nails look cool. I like it.


----------



## purplefirefly

I LOVE that look n3o!!! Sooo fucking hot!! I think I desperately need to make a fingernail polish purchase asap, I still want to get on the matte train and that shatter coat looks amazing!!!


I'm thinking of changing up my hair color. I was thinking some highlights maybe, I don't want blonde but maybe some warm carmel tones, or some red mixed in too. My hair color is pretty dark right now so I want something to compliment the base color that I have. I was also thinking of cutting my hair a little shorter, I have so much trouble boosting body and volume, even when I blow dry with a little round brush.


----------



## Pillthrill

N30- I want that nail polish SO SO bad that even TONY knows if he sees it be better buy it for me!


----------



## ocean

Here is as playful as I get anymore w/ eyeshadow-
This was like 2 Halloweens ago so it may not count :D

*NSFW*: 










Jesus my eyebrows needed plucking. hahaha


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

poopie said:


> *PI*- I don't recall your original post of that booty shot, but DAMN! And those were the perfect shoes. And to digress into girly thread, I would love to see them with a knee-length slitted pencil skirt (a bit high-waisted) and a tailored white dress shirt!.



Sounds beautiful and just my style.  Those shoes are good for about 4 hours and added alcohol helps.  I have only worn them for social occasions. The heel is 5 inches.  I wear 4 inch comfortably all day.  I thought I would try wearing them to work but end up switching shoes before I leave the house!


----------



## spork

i like that eyeshadow, ocean. i've been trying to get more colorful with my eyeshadow lately too, but i always feel like a clown whenever i put it on and wipe a lot of it off.   i did recently buy a nyx glitter set off hautelook so i'll be experimenting more.


----------



## Keaton

Alright.... I painted my nails.......
Gonna post a pic in a bit.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^I highly doubt this.



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Sounds beautiful and just my style.  Those shoes are good for about 4 hours and added alcohol helps.  I have only worn them for social occasions. The heel is 5 inches.  I wear 4 inch comfortably all day.  I thought I would try wearing them to work but end up switching shoes before I leave the house!



Jealous, I don't have the skills or reasons to wear heels.



spork said:


> i like that eyeshadow, ocean. i've been trying to get more colorful with my eyeshadow lately too, but i always feel like a clown whenever i put it on and wipe a lot of it off.   i did recently buy a nyx glitter set off hautelook so i'll be experimenting more.



Same here, any sort of bright color and I feel it looks like I got into my mother's makeup as a little kid. Some people can pull it off really well though. I've found that bright eyeliner works when I want color but don't want to look like a clown.

Speaking about colored liner I found a creme eyeliner that goes on fairly well (I have my complaints but overall its alright) and is easy to work with especially for winged liner. One thing that bugs me is that its waterproof, or at least my makeup remover won't work on it like typical eyeliner. I like to put my eyeliner on thick and then smooth it out with a q-tip dipped in makeup remover but this stuff won't budge as easily which sucks when you're trying to get the ends symmetric.


----------



## poopie

No "reasons" needed to wear heels. Just a desire. I can rock some high ones with inserts and a lot of sitting involved.

As for eyeliner- nice smooth mushy black (like Urban Decay's Zero) , and then I set it with a black eyeshadow. Decent longevity.

As for gel, they obviously last the longest, but aloso feel and look the most unnnatural for me. Perfect for waterline (b/c it stays put) but I also feel the tightness/pulling of it. I may gte some flack, but I swear by baby oil for an eye make-up remover. When removing a pantload of eye makeup, I let a soaked pad sit on my eyelid for at least 10 second. I follow with an acne wash.

Now that all my girlfriends know of my nail polish weakness, those are their go-to gifts for me. My one GF got me some ridiculously hard to find Black Shattter!  I couln't believe. It's on Ebay for like $20 and she got an elusive bottle at Ulta luckilly! Another girlfriend got me one of the new Texas collection OPIs. I'm not big on jellies usually, due to VNL (visible nail line). I saw "Houston- we have puple" And was in . I receieved it as a presetn the  next day. My firends have ESP!

Ocean- I totally feel you. I used to wear CRAZY colors! Just shocking! Now I stick with pretty deep browns, bronzes, taupes etc. A bit boring, but I love them. I believe they are much more complimentary.

PI- Post pics if you ever do this. SO hot!

N3o- Shatter looks AWESOME! What's underneath??

Monkeybizness- would swicthing to something like Cetaphil help? Were you sing a new product? And perhaps avoiding anything with 'cones might help. Sorry!

PFF- some caramel, warmth for Sprin/summer months sounds perfect!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Learning to wear heels was a NYE resolution years ago.   You got me thinking I should wear them today...I will bring flats to change into.


----------



## purplefirefly

poopie said:


> PFF- some caramel, warmth for Sprin/summer months sounds perfect!



I think it will be a nice change for the spring and summer too 


I think I may have found the perfect combination of products to give my hair the end curls and flips tha I like, give me overall body, and all without making my hair look like there is any product in it at all, or feel like there is any product.

This morning I sprayed my hair with Chi Keratin Mist and then rubbed in some Redken Curl Cream. I blow dried my hair with my little round brush and the curls make out amazing!! I finished with a Redken flexible hold hair spray. The true test of these products will be at 5 pm when I see how well my hair stood up


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

poopie - lucky you getting all of that nail-polish!  I'd love swatches if you get a chance.  

As for all the heel-talk, I love a nice wedge.  They're so much kinder to the feet and knees, and I find I can wear them for 8+ hours (if the day involves sitting) comfortably.
Straight stiletto's are almost impossible for me, and usually result in injury.  

I went on a bit of an accessories spree the other day, and have uploaded a video to give it all away!  Take a look and enter if you're so inclined.. they're amazing pieces from an accessories store here in Australia, and they were designed by Alex Perry (renowned fashion designer).


----------



## n3ophy7e

spork said:


> i've been trying to get more colorful with my eyeshadow lately too, but i always feel like a clown whenever i put it on and wipe a lot of it off.


Yeah I have the same problem with eyeshadow spork. But at my best friend's wedding last weekend us bridesmaids all had purple eyeshadow and it actually really suited my complexion! So it's inspired me to try again with some coloured eyeshadows. 



poopie said:


> N3o- Shatter looks AWESOME! What's underneath??


Thank you darling! The undercoat is OPI Don't Know Beets Me.



poopie said:


> Monkeybizness- would swicthing to something like Cetaphil help?


This is a good idea actually. The only thing I _ever_ clean my face with is Cetaphil and it's great.


----------



## Samadhi

I used Cetaphil for years as my skin has given me huge problems, it's only now (and i'm 34 this year) that it's *finally* settling down, hallelujah! I use a dark red/purple eyeliner sometimes (called Cabernet) and i find that it really complements my eyes (being green). 

N30 - you looked so beautiful at your best friend's wedding (as did the bride!) The whole day looked fantastic


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thank you my love!! I will post a couple of the professional pics when they come because the ones people have taken with their personal cameras haven't really encapsulated the colours etc.

Actually no, here's one photo my boyfriend took, which shows us b-maids in all our glory  (I'm on the left for those who don't know)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*poopie* see the outfit of the day thread


----------



## queenbee1127

I'm officially in love with OPI - Catch Me In Your Net





So freaking pretty. Every time I look down at my hands I'm stunned by how sparkly they are. 

Also, I bet on this polish lot on a whim on eBay the other day and ended up winning it. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140513622143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Try this link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=140513622143&view=all&tid=0


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Ebay is so lame, it redirects me when I click on that link because the bidding is over.


----------



## queenbee1127

Oh jeez. Well to sum it up, I got *9* bottles of nail polish including 2 OPI's, 1 Zoya, 1 Nicole by OPI, 1 Barielle and some random others. I also got a new in box bottle of Zoya's Renew product, that rejuvenates old nail polish for $11 USD, plus $2.50 shipping. I won the auction on Monday and received them on Thursday.


----------



## ocean

^Wow! Awesome!!! 


Because of this thread I can recognize nail polish on ppl! hahaha
I'm like "She's wearing OPI's Black Cherry Chutney!" :D


----------



## chrissie

chrissie said:


> i tried the sally hansen salon effects this weekend on my two ring fingers.  they look neat but it wasn't super easy to put them on.  might take some practice.



Took some pics.  I originally had blue on the other fingers but when that chipped I went for pink.  The edges have chipped but I didn't put a clear coat on top (I hear that makes it last longer although it does not say to put a topcoat on in the directions).  Because of the pattern, you really don't notice the chips.


----------



## ocean

^I REALLY like that.
The two fingers look great and the pink goes really well.
Honestly I haven't really cared for the bright bright colors like that but your photo is swaying my view on it


----------



## chrissie

Thanks!  The super bright colors I have are by Mattese.  For those in or visiting NYC, you can get their polishes at Ricky's.  (If you're going to be in the city, you HAVE TO visit this store.  It's amazing!)


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Ouhh good call on posting the best stores. That polish porn I posted a while ago:






is Lynamy Beauty Supply Store in Rodgers Park (a neighborhood in Chicago off the Red Line).

Here's the yelp! reviews if you don't believe me : http://www.yelp.com/biz/lynamy-nail-and-beauty-supply-chicago

The selection and prices seem pretty fantastic. Here's what someone else said about it:



> I was like a kid on steroids in a candy store when I walked into this place. OPI nail polish is $3.95 (regularly $8.50), Essie is $2.75 (regularly $8.00), and China Glaze is $2 (regularly $6.50).



So go if you're in Chicago!


----------



## queenbee1127

^After seeing that nail p0rn a few pages back, I used Google to try and find a beauty supply near me but I couldn't really find anything other than Sally's. Yelp! is a much better resource and I think I found one!!!!


----------



## queenbee1127

BUMP!! 

My cousin's wife is a hairstylist/cosmetologist and she told me the other day that supposedly, OPI is going to release a collection based around the upcoming Pirates of the Caribbean movie that is going to feature a *silver shatter*! 

After looking into it a little bit, it appears she is right! 
http://fashionetc.com/news/beauty/676-opi-pirates-of-the-caribbean-nail-polish


----------



## ocean

^Nice!
I LOVE the silver shatter!
OPI has the cutest names


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

My nails keep peeling lately and I have no idea what to do.


----------



## ocean

Mine were doing the same thing and I started doing the whole buffing thing before I washed my hands and then painted- which seems to work really well.


----------



## n3ophy7e

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> My nails keep peeling lately and I have no idea what to do.



Mine do that sometimes as well. I had a manicure done a few weeks ago (before my friend's wedding) and asked the girl about it. She said the main reason nails peel is because of poor diet and/or being generally unwell or run down. Does this sound applicable to you aep?
I'm sure there are other reasons such as fungal infections etc, but that would be more noticeable because the nails discolour as well (I think? Very limited knowledge on the subject of nail fungus ).


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm trying to try a find a god internet deal on Black Shatter.
I MUST HAVE IT!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

YES PT!! It is amazing! You have to have it :D


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

n3ophy7e said:


> Mine do that sometimes as well. I had a manicure done a few weeks ago (before my friend's wedding) and asked the girl about it. She said the main reason nails peel is because of poor diet and/or being generally unwell or run down. Does this sound applicable to you aep?
> I'm sure there are other reasons such as fungal infections etc, but that would be more noticeable because the nails discolour as well (I think? Very limited knowledge on the subject of nail fungus ).



My diet has been pretty shit as of late, coffee and starchy foods. Not so rich in things I actually need. I didn't even make the connection, thanks 

You're right a fungal infection would cause discoloring, I've seen some gnarly photos of infections before.


----------



## n3ophy7e

No worries love, yet another good reason for us to have a healthy diet!


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

My nails look shit right now. Since going off my multivitamins they have gone so brittle and chipping. And i have been too lazy to up keep the nail hardener, plus i am run down. So they're all short again  Ah well, they'll grow back soon enough.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am going to do the shatter for my next pedi.





I told the gal about the Shellac mani and how it took about 6 weeks from my nails to stop peeling like onions.  She suggested OPI Nail Envy. http://x.opi.com/trNenvy.asp


----------



## ocean

Today I MUST do my nails.
They're breaking and all messed up..........


----------



## fizzle

Sounds like we all need a girly thread spa day


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

YES!!!

We should pick a hotel with a swank spa and meet there for the weekend.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god that would be so amazingly awesome!!


----------



## Samadhi

I would be so up for a girly spa-type weekend.   

I have bought myself a couple of scoopon vouchers - i now have 4 manicures, 4 pedicures, some waxing, a conditioning treatment for my hair & blow wave, 2 x 1 hour massages and 2 x facials all at my disposal...and all for $69 :D  I have a couple of weddings and parties coming up so i'm going to make good use of the get-cutening 

I love pampering treatments such as these, however i can't really justify paying full-price for them - which is why websites like scoopon and deals.com.au are so good :D

I've been taking a pre-conception supplement on top of my usual multi-vitamin (it contains extra folic acid and iodine) and one thing i've noticed is that the extra iodine has made my hair grow so much and has helped my skin and nails... I researched and it's apparently the iodine that really helps with this kind of thing.


----------



## queenbee1127

I finally ventured to the nail supply I mentioned earlier, today. It definitely was not what I was expecting, it was more geared towards acrylic nails and salon equipment, but they did carry OPI's for $3.75. Their selection was okay, but nothing like the nail p0rn I was expecting. 

I ended up getting I'm Not Really A Waitress, You Don't Know Jacques and Here Today Aragon Tomorrow because they were colors I had been looking at for a while. 
















This is sort of an old news trend, but I gave myself an ombre manicure today, and I love the way it turned out. I started with OPI No Spain No Gain and China Glaze Evening Seduction and blended them for the mid tones.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nice work!  I like the colour purchases.

My husband has to pick up supplies at Cosmoprof so he usually picks out a nail colour for me.
I requested bright and from OPI Texas Collection.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow the manicure turned out really well queenbee!! Love it  

I purchased this off etsy yesterday, I hope it's as nice as it looks. It's made with shea butter and peppermint oil


----------



## Mariposa

Not Really A Waitress is my favorite OPI color ever, queenbee 

I'm typing too much to properly do my nails, but tomorrow I'm heading to the salon for a cut and color.  I'm going to have long layers of strawberry blonde hair and I'm super excited about that.


----------



## spork

$25 Zoya Intimate Collection today only! Code is ZOYAWD






also they're going to be announcing another big promo in the next couple weeks and warned that you need to have an account with them to participate.   zoya


----------



## queenbee1127

^^ I did this too!! It really is a great deal, especially with the free shipping! 

I'm not sure why the pic is so huge but this is a brush set I bought from Crown Brushes off of Hautelook yesterday. It retails for $38 US and I got it for $14 plus shipping. It's just a travel set but I really, really, needed new brushes.


----------



## n3ophy7e

spork said:


> $25 Zoya Intimate Collection today only! Code is ZOYAWD



Booooo "Continental US only"


----------



## ocean

I have been neglected my girlie side 
Been putting off dying my hair, painting my nails.......
Today the hair will be done.
Maybe I will do my nails if I have time........ 
Came in here for some inspiration.


----------



## Mariposa

^Me too!

Though yesterday I did spend 3 hours at the salon and the strawberry blonde came out more like this (work safe):


*NSFW*: 










I went EEK because I wanted more like Nicole Kidman's color!  But everyone who has seen it says it looks perfect with my pasty winter skin.  We had to put 2 rounds of toner into it because my hair is so porous.   Then the stylist gave me a great long-layered haircut (just past my shoulders with the shortest being in the back and on the sides).

Pics forthcoming.  It's definitely a change for me.  I look and feel totally different as a redhead.  When spring comes, I'll be putting some drastic golden blonde highlights into it, I think.


----------



## spork

queenbee1127 said:


> ^^ I did this too!! It really is a great deal, especially with the free shipping!
> 
> I'm not sure why the pic is so huge but this is a brush set I bought from Crown Brushes off of Hautelook yesterday. It retails for $38 US and I got it for $14 plus shipping. It's just a travel set but I really, really, needed new brushes.



ohai girly twin! :D  i was *so* close to purchasing that brush set too, but i've been spending sooo much on girly stuff lately that i had to pass.  

my women's day promo is already in shipping, i'm so looking forward to getting caitlin on my nailsies.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I really wanted the bigger set that had maroon/raspberry colored handles and carrying case but it kept being put on hold and then finally sold out 

I think this set will be great though because I really only use about 4 or 5 brushes anyway. 

Our St. Patrick's Day parade is on Saturday, so I'm gearing up to paint my nails with OPI's Jade Is The New Black :D


----------



## User Name Here

Queen, I got the same OPI nail polish in that gray color and LOVE it. It's so neutral that it will go with absolutely anything and it's unusual enough for me to like it while still remaining demure and not over-the-top. 

Right now I have fake nails for the first time in years. The nail tech used "gel" instead of acrylics which I had never heard of before but it does seem to be better. It has been over two weeks since I had them done and they still look and feel great. I should probably get them touched up really soon though


----------



## queenbee1127

My nails are fake too, but just the cheap acrylic 
Everyone is always so shocked when I tell them that because I keep them relatively short and always covered with polish.

I bought You Don't Know Jacques because I know it's a really popular OPI but still sort of out there for me. I haven't used it yet but will soon. I've heard lots of good things 

I have recently turned a couple of the girls I work with into fellow nail polish freaks! Now every time I go into work, someone is always asking me what's on my nails and where they can get the same polish - one woman even set up an eBay and PayPal account just so she can bid on polishes online! Sharing the love 

As far as the Women's Day promo from Zoya, I can't wait to try Caitlin either!! There looks to be some great colors in that collection but I hardly ever purchase Zoya polish without a promo because the shipping is as much as one bottle of polish and I can't find a salon near me that sells it. Did you notice that they upped their price from $7 a bottle to $8? And samplers used to be $36 and now they're $48?


----------



## n3ophy7e

queenbee1127 said:


> I bought You Don't Know Jacques because I know it's a really popular OPI but still sort of out there for me.



I will definitely be getting my mitts on You Don't Know Jacques one of these days. It's been on my OPI wishlist for ages!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I picked up the Essie mini Summer Collection today.  It's funny as Summer is coming to a close, and I saw the new Fall mini Summer Collection but to be honest the Summer colours really spoke to me. 

I'm _such_ a bright-nail person, and the Fall collection looks to me like darker, muted versions of the Summer ones.  So I picked up the ones I knew I'd wear over and over and over.  






Nice work on the brushes, queenbee!  I really like Crowne brushes.  They're simple and reliable and reasonably priced.  

Speaking of brushes, I made my latest YouTube video on that exact topic.  How to store, clean and take care of your brushes.  Have a watch and let me know what you think.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ ouhh those are pretty for any season!


----------



## User Name Here

COTB, those are beautiful colors, and the color on your nails in your video is gorgeous as well! I love, love, LOVE bright, orangey colors as of late. For years I had been into mostly demure colors: your deep reds, burgundies, and even some near-black colors. Lately though, I've been picking up some pretty bright colors including several similar to the one you're wearing in that clip. 

By the way, you are beautiful! Very articulate too. How long have you been making videos like this for?


----------



## queenbee1127

C0TB - that was a great video! I really need to start taking care of my brushes and makeup better, I think that will be my new beauty resolution. I'm going to find a nice holder for these new brushes and try to keep them in better shape. 

This is bad but I _never_ wash my brushes  Probably should start!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have the Bare Escentuals brush cleanser but I rarely do it.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

User Name Here said:


> COTB, those are beautiful colors, and the color on your nails in your video is gorgeous as well!


Thanks!  I love brights too, I wear so much grey and black and brown to work, I like to jazz my look up with some out-there nails.  

By the way, you are beautiful! Very articulate too. How long have you been making videos like this for?[/QUOTE]
Aw, thank-you honey!!  That's lovely of you to say.  
I've been making videos since November last year.  It took  a fair amount of courage to start, but now I'm off and running I can't see myself stopping!  It's great fun and it means I can try all sorts of brands out.



queenbee1127 said:


> This is bad but I _never_ wash my brushes  Probably should start!


I'm so surprised to hear this!  A few of my friends have said the same thing after watching my video, and I was shocked.. I'm glad to hear you're going to start now, though!


----------



## fizzle

I just got a gorgeous jar to keep my makeup brushes in... inspired by you girls! Excellent idea, whoever it was that posted that (I forget who). I cant wait to put it up. COTB, I'm definitely going to be watching your new video when I get a moment!

My cousin and I had a perfectly girly day today. We went shopping and she got a new purse and I got my makeup brush jar, then we went and bought these wonderful little chocolates, then we came home and baked. :D The only way it could have been better would be by adding shoes into the mix.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I'll admit, I may have watched a few COTB video's myself.

Question, what's your guy's opinion on dry shampoos? I need to shower and wash my hair everyday or else I don't feel quite right. Next month I'm going camping and while there are showers there I want to have a back up plan just in case.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I've never had a good experience with dry shampoos. Somehow they just made my hair look _more_ dirty than previously.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

That's exactly what I thought would happen by putting _extra_ stuff in already dirty hair but I figured that there must be some reason it exists.


----------



## Pillthrill

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I'll admit, I may have watched a few COTB video's myself.
> 
> Question, what's your guy's opinion on dry shampoos? I need to shower and wash my hair everyday or else I don't feel quite right. Next month I'm going camping and while there are showers there I want to have a back up plan just in case.



Tried:






I hated it. Didn't do a whole lot and did not work on my dark hair. I couldn't get it out! Looked like I had dandruff or something!  VERY disappointing!


----------



## queenbee1127

^ Really? I use this all the time because I refuse to wash my hair two days in a row due to the color and I really like it. You have to brush it out after you let it sink in for a minute or yes it will look like dandruff. KMS makes one that I really like too, but is two or three times the price of the Tressemme. 

To each their own I guess. 

To keep hair clean, try to wear it up and avoid touching it excessively. I know that for me, this is the hardest part because I prefer to wear it down and always find myself brushing it out of my eyes and behind my ears which just deposits oils. Try to find some cute headbands/bandanas and work the up-do or pigtails to minimize dirtiness.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I use dry shampoo on the third day after washing - excessive washing strips the hair of its natural oils and causes it to overproduce said oils, and makes your roots oily.

You're best to brush from the roots to the tips every day several times (when you wake up, and before bed) to evenly distribute the natural oils.  

If you feel oily up top, spray in a good dry shampoo (I love Batiste), leave it in for a few minutes to soak in the oil and then brush really really well.  Yes, it will look white to start with on dark hair, but once you brush it through that whiteness will disappear.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I know washing my hair everyday is bad but it just doesn't feel right if I don't. But that's because of the extra oil it produces because I wash it everyday. Ahhh what a vicious circle.
Over break I'll try out a dry shampoo and see how I like it and how to make it work.

*Queenbee*- I'm probably gonna be rocking the pigtails but I just wanted to try and be somewhat prepared. And I'm in the same situation as you, I prefer it down and touch it all the time. 

Thanks


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I was my hair every day and condition every 2 weeks.
What's a hair dryer?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I hate you *PI*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

CUT IT OFF!!!
I hear it grows


----------



## purplefirefly

I wash my hair everyday and I've been using the Loreal Sulfate free proucts, which I absolutely love!! My hair color has held up insanely well, and they are pretty cheap too, only about $6 a bottle each for shampoo and conditioner.

I'm the same way aep, I feel gross if I don't wash my hair every day.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I was using sulphate free haircare for a while as well, especially when I had my Keratin Treatment done as sulphates make it revert back to its natural ways.  
My hair responded really well, but most recently when I switched up to Wella SP that I was sent to trial, my hair has been ABSOLUTELY AMAZING.  Silky soft, amazingly manageable.  My hairdresser said it's probably just getting used to the silicones and sulphates again, and that's why it looks so good..

So I'm undecided on the hair care parabens, silicones and sulphates debate.  My hair seems to really like both options?

In other news, here is one of the shades from my Essie Summer collection;

'_Demure Vixen_'





It's a really small bottle, so that's why it might look a little weird.  

I don't know if I like the colour.. it's very girly and almost holographic in the light, and it's a lot more sheer than my regular opaque creme polishes.  What do you guys think?

I liked wearing it to work, it's a nice neutral shade but with a little edge.  Also, purples are really in this season, and this has a nice violet tinge to the pink.


----------



## purplefirefly

I have noticed that the sulphate free products have really helped hold my hair color. The last time I dyed my hair was in October (eek!!) and my hair still looks great, little to no fade at all. I'm hooked on these sulphate free products. My hair is also really shiny and so ultra soft. These products are also soooooo much cheaper than the redken shampoo and conditioners that I used to use. It's win/win for me


----------



## AmorRoark

I'm not a huge fan of the color TBH c0tb. Just a personal preference but your application is basically flawless.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I like the color - i wouldn't wear it personally as im not a pink girl at all, but it's so pretty on those that it suites!


----------



## queenbee1127

I painted my nails with OPI's Jade is the New Black last weekend for our St. Patrick's day parade, not really intending to keep it on all week until the actual holiday. I ended up having several tests to study for and a rather busy work schedule so I really didn't have the time to take it off, leaving me with a pretty chipped/worn manicure. Ironically, yesterday was the most compliments I have ever received on my nails! People loved the color and were complimenting me all night long at work! 

I finally did take care of myself today though and got my nails done with Dannii from Zoya's Intimate Collection that I got through their women's day promotion. Just looking at the collection, I knew this would be the color I was most drawn to. It looks a little more purple in the bottle and in pictures, on the nail it has a slight pinkish hue instead of seeming so lavender. 






And, the most important news: I FOUND NANG NAILS!!! There is a Sally Beauty Supply next door to the nail salon I go to so I always go in after a manicure to see their weekly specials. I was looking through the clearance and found press ons that look exactly like R*N*R's nang nails! They are made by a company named Nail Bliss and I got them for $3.99. The flash/glare of the camera makes them look like they have a pattern but they are just plain, silver metallic. 






Go check out your local Sally's!!


----------



## Fawkes

^ yay for nang nails, qb! post pics when you've got them on! 

i quit biting my nails and picking the polish off long enough that i'm actually pretty pleased with how feminine my nails have been looking. sorry i didn't include the polish bottle but this is Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Lacey Lilac. love how opaque it is! i'm interested to see how it might look with a matte top coat.


----------



## poopie

Ooh, i need to get me some lilac on my nails lickety-split!

I'm thinking OPI Done Out in Deco...dusty lilac.

For St. Pat's, I finally busted out my Rococo 24kt. gold flake nail polish. 

1 coat Barielle Protein coat
1 coat Gelous
1 coat Orly Bonder
2 coats Zoya Shawn (it should have been "Sean" for this occasion, but *shrug*)
2 coats Rococo gold flake
1 coat Barielle Manicure Extender
1 coat Seche Vite


It wore well through a ridiculous night of partying last night!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

New video! How To Get A Good Nights' Sleep.


----------



## chrissie

Damn, poopie, 9 coats?!  I would think that'd chip easily, no?


----------



## queenbee1127

Okay C0TB, I have a beauty quandry/possible video topic for you:

I have SO MUCH makeup. Along with hair products, bath/body products, styling tools and other things that are stored in my bathroom cabinets. What is a good way to organize them all? I find myself keeping the things I use the most on top of the counter but after a few days it just turns into one big mess. In addition to that, most of it is things I would like to keep, I'm not necessarily looking to pare down and throw things away, I just want a good way to keep things organized and easily accessible. 

I'm working with a vanity that looks almost exactly like this:


----------



## addictivepersona

queenbee1127 said:


> Okay C0TB, I have a beauty quandry/possible video topic for you:
> 
> I have SO MUCH makeup. Along with hair products, bath/body products, styling tools and other things that are stored in my bathroom cabinets. What is a good way to organize them all? I find myself keeping the things I use the most on top of the counter but after a few days it just turns into one big mess. In addition to that, most of it is things I would like to keep, I'm not necessarily looking to pare down and throw things away, I just want a good way to keep things organized and easily accessible.


Depending on the size of that middle cupboard, and what you currently have it in, maybe get shoe-box sized plastic boxes to keep all your stuff in so you can stack them.  Or similar sized containers that aren't as deep depending on the size of the stuff you're storing.

Or, depending on how deep the drawers are, you could use drawer dividers to keep things separated within the drawers.


----------



## chrissie

I like these plastic organizers from hardware stores for smaller items.  I had one for makeup, one for nail polish and one for hair and misc accessories.  They're super cheap!

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00962314000P?mv=rr


----------



## ocean

^That's a good idea.
Its like a grown ups Caboodle....  Remember those?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Great question!  It's something I struggled with for a long time, but I think I've got a handle on it now.. although I may have to invest in a few more cosmetics storage sets, as my collection keeps growing.  

I use the following clear resin compartmentalised cosmetic storage trays.  They're cheap, easy to use and make any collection neat and tidy!

This is what I use for my brushes;




I already did a video on brush-care recently and showed this one off.  

This is what I use for my cosmetics;




Hopefully you can see how I've divided it all up.  The smaller compartments in the front are for lipstick; the bigger compartment to the left holds my glosses.  The centre low compartments are for concealer, sharpeners, etc.  My foundations are in the larger compartments in the back to the right, and in the back to the left is my mascaras and eyelash combs, eyelash curler etc.  In the back to the centre is my eye-liners, and next to that is my hair-clips and combs.

I love that these have several different sized compartments in each, and the clear resin means I can see everything at a glance.  Also it's very easy to keep clean.  If it were coloured resin, it would easily stain but because it's clear it seems to be pretty stain-resistant.

I might actually do a make-up storage video just to go into a bit more detail on everything.  I have a converted shoe-box that I've set up for my nail-polish, I'll take a photo of that if people want to see it?


----------



## queenbee1127

^Yes! I am currently trying to find a good way to organize my nail polish. 

The divider makes a lot of sense, but I would ideally like something that fits in my drawers, which are rather shallow. Where did you find yours?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I bought this at Target years ago.  








It fits in the top drawer of the bathroom vanity.
I put in in a large velvet drawstring bag that I got free with a Sephora order when I travel.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

queenbee1127 said:


> ^Yes! I am currently trying to find a good way to organize my nail polish.
> 
> The divider makes a lot of sense, but I would ideally like something that fits in my drawers, which are rather shallow. Where did you find yours?


I bought my cosmetics organisers from Priceline - a generic beauty supply store here in Australia, but I've also seen them at organisational stores around the place.

I store it in the centre console of my bathroom vanity - it's pretty similar in shape to the photo you posted.  I open the doors and shove it in there, and it fits really well.

Here is my nail-polish storage;




You can see it's nothing special, just a shoe-box I have placed a cardboard sheet into to separate my polish from my remover, cuticle cream, base and top coats and toe separators.


----------



## ocean

Geez. I guess I better get more organized. hahaha I just keep my makeup and nail stuff in bags- and keep SOME of my brushes in a case, some in the bag with all my makeup.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Just a quick reminder to everyone, my competition on my YouTube channel will be ending on Wednesday.  
I have three awesome Alex Perry for Diva jewellery pieces up for grabs, and it's SUPER easy to enter.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Remember this polish?

*NSFW*: 





CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> '_Demure Vixen_'






6 days later, and still going strong;




Such minimal wear at the tips!  I'm seriously impressed.  I should mention that I used ORLY Bonder as a base, and Poshe Super Fast Drying Top Coat.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I need to clean my make up case just I do my brushes.


----------



## queenbee1127

Got my Crown Brush set today and the lip brush was broken so now I have send it back and wait probably another 3+ weeks for a replacement 

In the mean time, I need to get some color going on for spring and summer. Any suggestions for self tanners? I usually use Jergen's Natural Glow, and it gives me a little color but not really what I'm looking for...


----------



## poopie

Queen Bee- I love St. Moriz self-tanner. It's a blatent rip-off of St. Tropez, but way cheaper. It's available on Amazon, and it's cheap. Unfortunately it's only in the UK, so the shipping is like $12. Works SO well and has a soapy-clean smell, rather than the weird self-tanner smell. The first time I used it, my girl friends had coincidentally gotten spray-tanned. They both complimented mine and were jealous! Heh heh.

Fawks- *love* the lavender!

CoTB- Nice collection! What's the light green/peach compact thingie? Color corrector?

Xsie- My nails never have enough time to chip. Usually the nail polish gets "eaten" by the alcohol/hand sanitizer at work. 
But, yes 9 coats is quite a bit. I don't usually do the 2 coats of gold. so, yeah, I usually do 7 coats. Kinda crazy when you count them. The treatments and base coat dry so quickly though and barely count! :D

Just ordered these sandals online:





And picked up some other stuff recently:

Essie Geranium





Essie Vermillionaire (heh, same collection as CoTB's Demure Vixen)





OPI Guy Meets Gal-veston (I didn't think I would like these "sorbets", but they're juicy, jelly, and gorgeous!)





New Urban Decay Afterglow blush in bang (nice sheer color)





I also picked up a crystal Essie nail file for $2.99, and some cheapie hair oil from Rusk. I hate all this "false advertising" when products claim their contents are "all natural oils", but the first ingredient ends with "-cone". This stuff had mostly natural oils in it, which my hair loves (as opposed to protein treatments, which don't work so hot with my hair).

And, I have fallen in love with this duvet cover from West Elm...






Okay, enough blathering. I am spent. And broke. 

:D


----------



## purplefirefly

Poopie: I love those sandals!! How much were they and where did you order them from?

That bedding is also extremely fantastic. I would have new bedding every single week if I could. I just love good quality sheets and blankets.


----------



## poopie

They're from Unlisted, the style is "Big Event".

And if I could sleep on freshly laundered 400 thread count sheets every night, I would!


----------



## fizzle

I love that pink OPI!! Thats such a gorgeous color... and those types of sandals arent usually in my taste but I really like those ones! Good choices, I approve all around. :D


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

poopie said:


> Essie Vermillionaire (heh, same collection as CoTB's Demure Vixen)
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Guy Meets Gal-veston (I didn't think I would like these "sorbets", but they're juicy, jelly, and gorgeous!)
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :D



So I love both of those colors, especially the orange one. I've been searching for a lavender nail color but most seem too demure like the one COTB recently posted. 

Even since moving I've been trying to find a stylist that I like in town, attempt number two was overall pretty positive but my bangs were cut too short. This is partly my own fault but thankfully hair grows. I'm going to need to style it myself before I make a decision.


----------



## AmorRoark

I posted this in the bargain thread but I got a notice of another ZOYA deal. It's not completely free but it's BOGO. I thought I'd let you guys know.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

poopie said:


> CoTB- Nice collection! What's the light green/peach compact thingie? Color corrector?


Yep, you guessed it.   
I have quite a few reddish spots on my face, and the green neutralises it nicely.  I picked up that compact for only $12 when Physicians Formula cosmetics were all marked down.  

Those polishes are GORGEOUS!  I'm seriously excited about the new OPI Pirates of the Carribean collection.  I'm sure it will take ages to reach Australian shores, but I might just make an advanced order from over in the states.

I'm especially liking the shade *Mermaid's Tears* (pictured on the right);







poopie said:


> And if I could sleep on freshly laundered 400 thread count sheets every night, I would!


That is my minimum for sheets.. if only we didn't stain them with body paint.


----------



## spork

AmorRoark said:


> I posted this in the bargain thread but I got a notice of another ZOYA deal. It's not completely free but it's BOGO. I thought I'd let you guys know.



totally just took advantage of this 


*NSFW*: 







apple




rica




mitzi




reva




tanzy




faye


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Glad to hear it.


----------



## queenbee1127

I did the Zoya BOGO too! My mom and I went in on it together and got all of the new summer colors except for Mitzi (the matte yellow in Spork's post). Total was $58 for 14 colors with express shipping, pretty fucking sweet if you ask me. Plus, all of the glass fleck colors look sublime. 

This is a shitty webcam picture, but my current manicure: One coat of Zoya's Dita and the darker color is Ulta's Material Girl






In non-nail related news, I got this purse in the mail yesterday. I can't find any pictures that will allow me to copy the image address to paste a photo here. I didn't buy it on Amazon though, I got it barely even used off eBay for $30. 
http://www.amazon.com/BCBGeneration-Zoey-Satchel-in-Mauve/dp/B0045FG7WQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1300939253&sr=8-1

This is the next one I have my eye on:
http://www.amazon.com/BCBGeneration-Gen026Sb-Stella-Satchel-Gold/dp/B003ZYFAP8/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3NVADY5PHOXMU&colid=15Q39L8085F5O


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oooh I like there greens


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I switched into ballet flats at noon


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

^Hot!! :D

But yeah they look painful. Ive decided i wanna start wearing more heels etc. Feel more like a lady


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

there was a bit of rubbing on my right big toe...no blister but I did not want to push it


----------



## Mariposa

I found nang nails for $3.99 at Sally Beauty!  See here.

I bought the last they had (Metallic Nails by "Nail Bliss") along with these China Glaze polishes (work safe):


*NSFW*: 















None of these are my nails, but GORGEOUS spring colors!  I have a hangnail from typing too much 

My roommate thinks it's all ridiculously tacky.  :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I'm totally not a heels girl, although I wish I was. They just mess up my back / hips / neck / legs when I wear them. 

I pull them out for special occasions, but I always pack a pair of roll-up flats in my purse. Heels after lots of liquor = DANGER for me!  Plus I have no tolerance for blisters whatsoever.


----------



## Samadhi

I can't wear heels  - i tried to wear heels to my work's gala ball last year and lasted about 10 minutes before I had my flats on.

PI - I *love* those wedges, the colour, material, design!


----------



## AmorRoark

IME certain wedges seemed to be less painful than heels... but its been years. Anybody back this up?


----------



## Samadhi

I've heard that as well, Amor. I can wear low heels (i did for my wedding and they were fine) but lovely high heels are unfortunately a no-go.

Within minutes of walking in my favourite heels (admittedly they are 4.5inch heels but i've not had an issue in the past), my left big toe had gone numb and i was feeling almost sciatic pain in my left leg. I was so bummed as they are really beautiful shoes and make my legs look less like chicken drumsticks


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I have weak back and always get pinched nerves but i am amazed that i can actually wear heels with no issues other than either blisters from them not being a good style for me, or just plan not being fit enough to wear them. Now that i am smashing the gym every week, i reckon i can take the heels on more frequently!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I made it an NY resolutions years ago to start wearing heels.  I would bring flats to work to change into...just in case.  
I started with 3 inches and with brands like Aerosoles.  Heels should not hurt...eff that I suffer enough for beauty 

Wedges and stacked heels are easier to walk in.
I wear 4" to 4.5" heels on 4-5 days a week at work.   I prefer dresses to pants.
I love the way heels make my legs look.  The older I get the girlier I become.  
I used to wear plaid shirts, carry a man's wallet and only wear chapstick in college.  No wonder my parents thought I was a lesbian.

Recently a 87 year old patient said to me...As a gentleman and an artist, you have the loveliest legs I have seen since my late wife


----------



## poopie

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Recently a 87 year old patient said to me...As a gentleman and an artist, you have the loveliest legs I have seen since my late wife



I could not imagine a sweeter compliment.


----------



## queenbee1127

Speaking of wedges, I just picked these up from DSW in both brown and black :D


----------



## chrissie

Every time I wear heels, I damage my big toes and it can make my nails fall off   So I only wear them once every few months if necessary.


----------



## Mariposa

I cannot wear heels either except for a four-inch set from Nine West with good padding.  Not stilettos, but close.  They don't make them anymore.    I'd get another pair for a rainy day if so.

I've run in them to test them out and did not bust my ass.  My roommate has worn them without incident as well.  I think it's a matter of shock absorption.  They're basically neoprene with plastic soles.  I can even drive in them (and I keep driving shoes in my car).

I'm really into boots or sandals if I have a good pedicure.

The nang nails are being saved for an upcoming wedding.


----------



## Samadhi

Good-looking feet are so easy and look absolutely gorgeous in open-toed shoes. I have a bit of a thing with feet so make sure that mine don't look like crap. When i had more disposable income (before house and other savings came into play) i'd get a spa pedicure once a month. I still do one regularly, but it's DIY. I treat myself to a spa-pedi maybe once every 8-10 weeks now?


----------



## poopie

chrissie said:


> Every time I wear heels, I damage my big toes and it can make my nails fall off   So I only wear them once every few months if necessary.



Open-toe heels or heeled sandals! Especially this time of year.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Poopie Loved your boating pics!


----------



## spork

ooooh, urban decay is on hautelook on thursday!


----------



## ocean

I'm with all you girls who can't do heels- between my back and my weak ankles (which I twist all the time,  in flats haha) I am just afraid to put them on!
I wish I could wear them though b/c I'm always seeing adorable heels, and I LOVE wedges.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

spork said:


> ooooh, urban decay is on hautelook on thursday!


OMG OMG OMG maybe this will be the perfect chance to try out a new US Shipping service (Australian based) - I read about it on a blog, it's called Shopping Affair.  
Their rates seem a lot more reasonable that others I've looked into, at only $15 for 500g of product.  I'll set an alarm on my phone to remind me to log on!  

I _cannot_ live without my UD Naked palette, and the colours are so pigmented I can't hardly get over it.. so much better than MAC and Inglot.  

*PS* - YouTube update; I just uploaded my Third Subscriber Giveaway and I'm giving away some pretty awesome prizes.  One item is a Jemma Kidd Makeup Palette worth $55.95, and another is a beautiful pink Australis blush.  Head on over and enter, it will only take a minute - and I'd love for a BLer to win!  

*PPS* - I just converted the times, 8am LA time on Thursday equates to 1am Friday morning for me.


----------



## spork

^the linky to your fb page in that vid isn't working for me, darling.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Try the link now.


----------



## spork

yayyy entered


----------



## TINK

I entered as well, sorry for the double comment. I am so lost. I havent worn make-up in years. All my stuff has expired and I have no clue what is out there now. I need HELP. My skin care routine routine sucks too since I stopped wearing make up. But if I get a promotion I will have to start wearing make up again.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Bare Escentuals
I started wearing make-up in my 30's.
The step by step guides really helped.


----------



## fizzle

^Good idea, they do have good step by step guides. Theres LOTS of mineral makeup out there now that is cheaper than bare minerals. I havent tried the others so I dont know if they are the same quality or not, but I do love my bare minerals, its just a matter of if you feel like spending the extra money. If you do decide to go with something cheaper I bet you can still find the BM guides online somewhere. The key thing is making sure not to use too much. Good mineral makeup has really good coverage, but that also means its easier to over-do it.


----------



## chrissie

make sure to test it out before buying because some people are allergic to mineral makeup


----------



## purplefirefly

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I love the way heels make my legs look.



This is a big reason why I love wearing heels too.

I wear heels every single day, most times they feel better on my foot than a sneaker does.


----------



## DarthMom

chrissie said:


> make sure to test it out before buying because some people are allergic to mineral makeup


 i stopped using it because of the stinging sensation in bare minerals. i don't recall the particular ingredient that caused it, but those interested can do a google and figure it out. i moved on to pure minerals and it never happened, so prefer that one. just trying it in the store won't be enough, it is heat or humidity that activated whatever the hell that caused the pain and redness. 

currently all i am using is a pink primer called "that girl" it gives me a nice glow. and i use a very light peach pink blush on cheeks and chin and forehead to follow it up. love it. sooo light and skin has been looking fabulous.


----------



## chrissie

One of my best friends, who has amazingly clear skin, cannot use mineral makeup.  She's no stranger to product but it makes her break out crazy.  I think it works well for most people but it's worth trying out before buying just to be sure!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have used several different brands of mineral make-up, but I liked Coastal Scents Honey Glow the best.  It gives a really nice glowy look, and doesn't look as dry on the skin as some variations can.

It's also really reasonably priced, even with shipping from the states!  Also while I'm at it I can definitely recommend their amazing eyeshadow palettes - I have the 88 palette and I ADORE it.  So many colours, such great colour pay-off, and so cheap!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I do have sensitive skin.  I am grateful BE mineral make-up did not make it go crazy.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Thought you guys might like to see my anime eyes I did for Supanova this weekend.

I heavily referenced Michelle Phan's video on anime eyes.

Here's the result;


----------



## chrissie

gah, your cuteness is going to make my brain implode one day!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Do you think I am Tex-y?





and I bought this...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Gorgeous shoes, legs and toenails *PI*!! Love it all hun   


Oh my goodness *C0TB*, I adore your anime eyes!!  


So the lovely Miss *TINK* was so generous and kind enough to send me some awesome new nail polishes, here are a few of them!















I totally love them ALL! I'm wearing the last one (purple) right now. Thank you TINK


----------



## Samadhi

I love all of those colours - the purple is stunning! What a lovely gift


----------



## chrissie

That silver looks a lot like Zoya - Trixie!  
(Which looks great on your tips for a funky french manicure)


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Oh that's cool!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah it is


----------



## n3ophy7e

chrissie that is awesome!!


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

*Chrissie* your nails look stunning!!! Thanks for the awesome idea with he funky french style!

*COTB* - Your eye look MAD! I was eying off the funky long fake eye lashes in a shop tonight. Might have to get myself some for fun dress ups for up and coming events!
*
N3o* - gorgeous colors, i LOVE purples and silvers.

I have currently painted my nails black! They are starting t grow nice and strong again, thanks to Sally Hansen nail hardener.


----------



## theotherwoman

I just painted my nails this colour





I only like putting light colours on my finger nails like pink or pearl so it doesn't look as bad when it chips.
On my toes i like dark colours, esp dark blue.


----------



## ocean

If I were to go have my nails done professionally- like a manicure and all, would the nailpolish last longer or no? Is it the same thing?
I'm thinking about going in for a mani/pedi, since I've never had a pedicure. 

BUT, if the polish doesn't last longer than I might as well use that money for something else :D


----------



## chrissie

Ooooh they're not my nails.  I'm not that good!  :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I effed up my big toe polish after hiking in the past 2 days.
This is why I bring my own colour so I can touch it up.

I do not feel that nails done at the salon last any longer than a home job.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ Agreed. The application is usually better when you get it done professionally, but length of wear is about the same.


----------



## fizzle

Manicures and pedis do feel nice though :D Sometimes its worth the extra money just for the hand and foot massage.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^agreed


----------



## TINK

N3O the purple looks great!!!!

makes me want to send you more.  Glad you like them....... luvers you!!


----------



## kytnism

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Thought you guys might like to see my anime eyes I did for Supanova this weekend.
> 
> I heavily referenced Michelle Phan's video on anime eyes.
> 
> Here's the result;



c0tb, i _LOVE_ michelle phan; her make up tutorials are absolutely adorable and your picture proves it.  

im formally requesting that you either take pics, or make a video of yourself doing this one of her lady gaga tuts. ever since i saw it posted, ive been killing to see it irl. 

...kytnism...


----------



## queenbee1127

Another online beauty supply e-tailer, similar to 8ty8 beauty. They have China Glaze and OPI's! 
https://www.nailsuperstore.com/Nail-Polish/186.aspx


----------



## ocean

So I went in.
Ummmmm massage chairs, warm bubbly water, foot massages and cute matching toes and fingers! Its like a whole new world has opened up.
This may be dangerous for me.
Glad summer is coming up- Gives me an excuse to go in again soon :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Yayyy!!! I LOVE pedicures!! I've only had 3 in my life but they were heavenly. Manicures are nice too but I personally prefer to do my own nails. 

Sometimes my toenail polish will last for MONTHS without chipping, especially in summer when I rarely wear shoes outside of work hours. But by then I'm usually bored of the colour and want to change it anyway  

The longest my (finger)nail polish will last without chipping is about 4 days. And that's with 3 coats of colour and a top coat. But again, after about 4 days I'm ready to change colours anyway  

 TINK


----------



## ocean

Well, I got new adorable shoes and they're open toed- well, more like peek a boo toes- and I have like three  pairs of sandals I want- So I will be doing it again 
So now I have Navy blue toes to match my navy and off white striped shoes  yay!
Once I get my anchor tattoo on my foot, my little nautical feet will be happy happy hahha


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

xenocat said:


> c0tb, i _LOVE_ michelle phan; her make up tutorials are absolutely adorable and your picture proves it.
> 
> im formally requesting that you either take pics, or make a video of yourself doing this one of her lady gaga tuts. ever since i saw it posted, ive been killing to see it irl.


Haha, woah that tute' is incredible!  What a look!  I thought my eyes looked crazy in the look I did, haha, that's a totally different ball-game!  



n3ophy7e said:


> The longest my (finger)nail polish will last without chipping is about 4 days. And that's with 3 coats of colour and a top coat. But again, after about 4 days I'm ready to change colours anyway


Lately I've been getting 5 days plus, and for me, that's a BIG DEAL considering my job.  Each day I'm either selecting furniture and accessories and homewares (lots of lifting heavy items, lots of peeling off stickers etc) or installing a house full of aforementioned goodies (more heavy lifting, cleaning, peeling off stickers etc) - I treat my nails horribly.  

I purchased an Essie Summer quad and have been getting 5 days MINIMUM wear from each of the polishes.  It's crazy!  I'll definitely be getting more full-size bottles of Essie, the longevity just can't be beaten.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I have to agree C0TB!! Essie lasts the longest for me as well  
I only have 1 Essie shade though. I might have to purchase some more


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I get my Essie from this store for $8 a bottle.  %)


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I just found this site and I'm stupidly excited - it's an Aussie site called Fashion Addict and they have Revlon polishes for AU$4.95, with FREE SHIPPING (on orders over $40).  They sell for approximately $13 at Myer, Priceline etc.

I haven't used them yet, but heck this is a good deal.  I find Revlon polishes really shiny and long-wearing, so I wouldn't be adverse to buying a few from this place.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I have had issues with my eczema again  on my face of all places, stupid skin. It's the cold weather and the air con and heating at my work. It fucks up my skin now days. So i have now resorted to having a few sessions at the solarium to clear it up, and it's working amazingly. I feel guilty because of the risks, but i am putting 30+ on my moles etc. And using a good moisturizer.... i think what has made my skin go nuts was i bought a very cheap bulk lot of rose hip oil and it hasn't nourished my skin enough, and now it's gone crazy. I am feeling a LOT better now though, the solarium is killing it off. Thank god.

It's nice having a tan again too. 

And yeah please, no lecture. I am an adult, i take good care of my skin and get it checked regularly and have been given the all clear at my latest check up. For the sake of not becoming depressed and miserable again because of it, i need to do this.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I'm the same honey, I go once a week and do the minimum time in a bed to treat my eczema. It makes a huge difference when used in conjunction with my special soaps and lotions, and prevents me from horrible flare-ups. 
I'm extra careful with sunscreen too. It's a last resort for me, but it makes my skin 100% more bearable. Eczema is a horrible thing. 

My latest video is on this topic; How To Cope With Eczema - I didn't dare mention the solarium solution as I'd likely get hate mail.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Yeah i watched that video  - Im definitely gonna get me some of the goats milk body bar, might be good to wash my face with?? It's weird when i was a kid i was covered in eczema and psoriasis - from head to toe! I remember my mum being really distressed about it and i had to use a cream like the one you spoke about that has steroids in it... it used to bleach my skin! but it was the only thing that we knew of that would treat such a bad break out.

Now as an adult i don't get it on the body at all, just the face!! My god though after yesterdays session at the solarium, and a good dose of rose hip oil and my moisturizer my skin right now has completely cleared up. :D

And yeah sadly you probably would get hate mail, a lot of people out there shun it of which i can understand why, but I think we're always at risks though. I could step out on the road and get hit by a bus and die, and i would have died feeling miserable and unhappy with myself because i had eczema all over my face but i was too afraid to get rid of it with the solarium because i might DIE! I would be kicking myself up in heaven haha. I feel great today, cleared up skin and a nice tan! Woo!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

They also have proven a link between sun exposure (vitamin D) and happiness, or seratonin levels. 

I don't want to advocate the use of solariums or too much sun exposure, it can be really dangerous. Another reason I didn't want to mention it on my video - there are sone pretty impressionable girls out there. 

I think if you're smart about it and ensure you're only exposed for a very short and controlled amount of time, it can be helpful. I prefer using the beds as opposed to laying in the sun as the former is so much more accurate and controlled. You never really know how much dun you're getting if you're just sun-baking. 

As for soap for your face, Nutragena has a creamy cleanser that's soap free for sensitive skin. I saw it at the chemist this morning, might be worth a try? The Billie Goat soap is amazing stuff, but I don't know if I'd use it on my face!


----------



## TINK

n3ophy7e said:


> I have to agree C0TB!! Essie lasts the longest for me as well
> I only have 1 Essie shade though. I might have to purchase some more



Dork Butt why didnt you tell me I would have sent you those instead!

COTB - I have eczema on my hands and feet. I go to the tanning beds here in California and literally sit there with my hand and feet in the bed for like 10 mins twice a week when I flare up. Works every single time.


----------



## n3ophy7e

TINK said:


> Dork Butt why didnt you tell me I would have sent you those instead!



Heeheehee dork butt! I lol'd   
I _love _the ones you sent


----------



## Samadhi

Can anyone tell me if a tanning bed would be good for acne break outs? I find that when i spend some time in the sun (when it's sunny, i make sure i spent at least 30 mins in the sun every day -- usually rolling my shirt and pants up to sit in the park at lunch, with my shoes off). I'm guessing that since spending time in the sun helps my skin, a short stint in a tanning bed would help too. I also know that a little bit of sun (with regular moisturising) does wonders for the keratosis pilaris on my arms.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I know sun exposure naturally dries the skin a little, so I can imagine it would help acne or pimples in that it would dry some of the excess oil?  

I have also done a video on Tips for Oily Skin, and it covers things like changing your pillow case often, and other things.  Also using my Clarisonic did AMAZING things for my oily, break-out prone, blackhead covered skin!  It's really the one thing that has made a HUGE HUGE HUGE noticeable difference to my skin.

Here's the video on the Clarisonic.


----------



## AmorRoark

Tanning gets rid of all of my skin problems (lifeguard for 3+ years in 90 deg weather summers). Just throwing in my experience as a naturally pale blonde white girl lol.


----------



## Samadhi

Amor, was that sun or solarium tanning? My preference would be to spend a little time in the sun every day (i can do that for 30 minutes at lunch time in the park near my work), as this was recommended to me by a naturopath and general practitioner. I might discuss a *very* short solarium session weekly with my doctor. Right now, it's not going to happen for a number of medical reasons, but maybe in the future - this is one of the upsides to getting what I need from the sun - i"ve been OKd by my GP for this.


----------



## AmorRoark

Sun - I've never got the exact same result from a bed but that's just me.


----------



## TINK

Samadhi i also have keratosis pilaris on both my arms and my thighs.  The problem with me is I need a controlled environment of uv rays, the sun will fry me. I literally can only start off at like 5 mins in the tanning bed and the most i can usually go is 10 mins.  Like I said I usually just puy my hands and feet in, I havent had to do it in like 15 years, all of a sudden my eczema came bac with a vengance. So, I will try it with my keratosis pilaris as well.


----------



## queenbee1127

This thread is almost full, I can't believe it!!

I also can't believe I'm about to post this picture of the horrendous state of my makeup brushes!


*NSFW*: 



This was my powder and blush brush, before I replaced them about a week or so ago. I have used them for wayyyyyy too long, I think I washed them once, _maybe _twice
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Happily, I purchased new ones that look like this :





I haven't been as good about washing these as I had promised, but I think tossing the old ones was a big step 




My current nail obsessions: 

I have never tried a coral polish before; something about them doesn't appeal to me so I never really bothered to go into that color category. Last week I bought a clearance polish from Target for $0.98, L'Oreal's Ragin' Cajun and I LOVE IT. Excuse the chipping, I've had two straight pedicures with this polish and I'm about ready for my third. 






On my nails I'm wearing Zoya's Mira that I got in the BOGO and it's seriously a dupe for OPI's Funkey Dunkey, which I already have  On top of it, I layered a cheap glitter I got from Forever 21, but the result is AMAZING! So sparkly and I keep getting compliments! It's so sparkly that the camera didn't really pick up the glitter, but it is gorgeous!






I'll see all you lady friends in the new thread!!

EDIT: I got a rebase today at the salon and the technician tried nail polish remover and then resorted to a drill to remove the aforementioned glitter


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

^ Stunning!! 

I gave myself a french paint:





I always have weird wacky colors, decided to be more girly for a change. I like it!

They're just freshly done and i went a bit on the skin on the sides, but ah well that'll peel off sometimes tomorrow.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

*Queenbee*- Coral's a tricky color, I love it in the bottle but wearing it is kinda weird.

This is currently on my toes, I love how bright it is but I'm not sure how it would do on my hands.





A little over a year ago (exactly before my spring break) I dropped a pan onto my food and bruised my big toe, well it finally grew all the way out so no more mysterious blue toenail. Yay


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

That is a gorgeous colour Panda, I think it would look phenomenal on nicely rounded, slightly shorter nails.  Brights tend to look best on well-manicured, neat looking nails, imho.  

I'm due to make another video, and I figured it's about time I did another Things I'm Loving.  I was wondering if you guys could answer a question for me - would you be interested in seeing things I'm really NOT loving as well as the stuff I am loving?  Would that be of assistance?

I'm considering doing both, as I do come across a reasonable amount of stuff in my travels that either doesn't work, or I find massive flaws in the products.  Let me know, and I'll be sure to post the link once it's up.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Gorgeous manicure DFRS!!  


amanda I LOVE that pink colour, it burns my retinas but in a good way  


C0TB yeah I reckon you should do a Things I'm NOT Loving one as well!


----------



## fizzle

Yes! I'd love to see "Things I'm NOT loving" :D

Almost time for a new thread, ladies!


----------



## ocean

Wow. So I have been using this Natural Instincts hair dye and they recently changed their product-
They put in a two week rinse, which is supposed to make your color updated and fill in any wash out- 
Well, I am SO SO glad I did it today when I had nowhere to go!
I put it on, let it sit for ten mins as it suggested and rinsed REALLY REALLLLLY well- And my forehead and scalp are like MAGENTA! (my hair color is black)
Ugh.
I will be going back to a different hair color after this 
Beware girls- If you don't want a pink scalp and skin where the color set (sides of face and in my case a part of my forehead), you might look elsewhere for hair dye


----------



## animal_cookie

^i've managed to turn myself and the bathroom blue while trying to dye my hair black. after the first time, i learned to cover my arms, ears and face with a layer of lotion to help protect it. nail polish remover works decently well to get rid of any dye still left after i wash off the lotion.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

OMG ladies! Get to a colourist 

This is an unabashed promo for my husband. I wish you could have him....colour your hair.
I am the most critical mannequin head he has to play with technique and colour lines.


----------



## spork

the zoya earth day polish exchange is back!

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2011/04/announcing-zoya-nail-polish-exchange.html

here's what i got:

*NSFW*: 



luna




happi




malia




charla




starla




jo








yay


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Damn, I hate not living in the states sometimes.


----------



## queenbee1127

YAY! I have a whole word document saved on my computer devoted to my Zoya wishlist!! 

Spork, I own Starla and at first I was disappointed with how sheer the polish is (I did not look at swatches before purchase, though) but I ended up doing a pedicure with it and LOVED it. It is truly a very bright pink color (after several coats), and really pops against black or dark colored sandals. Also, I've read several places that Charla is a dead on dupe for OPI's Catch Me In Your Net, and if you have never seen that color in sunlight before, WOW!! It is like having a shimmery mermaid on your nails! I actually just let a co-worker borrow my bottle and I'm anxious to see how she likes it. 

I got a manicure done this week with a new Essie I got off eBay, Touch of Grenadine. I don't know how I feel about it. I feel like a walking Easter egg   (Not my nails)


----------



## fizzle

spork said:


> the zoya earth day polish exchange is back!
> 
> http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2011/04/announcing-zoya-nail-polish-exchange.html
> 
> here's what i got:
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay



Nice!! Thanks for announcing this! I got Happi, Charla, and Jo during last years exchange. :D Excellent choices.


----------



## chrissie

I really don't need any new polish but I think I might give in!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I've been busy, and made a few videos I haven't linked you guys to yet.  

I made Things I'm Loving last week, and I'm yet to make my Things I'm Not Loving video.  I'll let you know when I do!  (Thanks for the feedback to my initial question btw)

And the latest (uploaded literally just then) is my Everyday Makeup Look.  I wear this look to work almost every day, as it's polished enough to still look presentable but isn't too over the top and colourful. 

Hope you guys like them!


----------



## TINK

COTB - I envy your beauty and your talent. I have never been able to put make on and have it look right *shrug*  My little sister is an expert at it. You guys are all so beautiful and talented!


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I am looking for a new primer to try, so i might try the one in your vid cotb.  

Oh and to people with uuuber dry skin i have found out very recently that Aloe Vera gel is amazing! It is now working better than the rose hip oil when it comes to controlling my eczema. 

So yeah, eczema sufferers - try it!

The solarium is meh... i don't really wanna go to the solarium anymore, even if it is helping my eczema because im worried of the danger. I also am strangely not liking having a solarium tan anymore, it just doesn't feel like me.


----------



## scubagirl200

i cannot wait for silver shatter!!!!

i went in to ulta today to buy it, but they said they have no idea when it's coming in and that hundreds of people have been asking. they anticipate a long line out the store when it comes in =/

hope i get mine =)


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I believe I read somewhere that May 3 is the magic day. Not sure if that's actually the release day or if I'm just making it up in my head. Keep your eyes peeled though because it was tough to get a black shatter from Ulta when it came out - they never know when they're getting anything or when they're getting any more.


----------



## ocean

over 1k.


----------

